# St.Ingbert Pur



## Deleted 221402 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo allesamt,
ich hätt da mal en paar Fragen zur Pur.
1.Ich hab beim suchen im Forum und bei Google häufig in der   
 Vergangenheit was von Sabotage an der Strecke gelesen.Ist das
 immer noch so schlimm?
2.Ich wollt mal eine von den Strecken fahren.Was kann man den
 so empfehlen?

Wär schön wenn sich jemand meldet,wollte mir das ganze so Freitag oder
Samstag mal vornehmen.Vieleicht hat auch jemand Laune mitzufahren.

Gruß da Kuppelknecht


----------



## 007ike (5. Oktober 2011)

1. hat sehr stark nach gelassen, 
2. grün oder blau, ist beides sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Freitags uns Samstag ist bei mir immer schlecht. Würde vielleicht Sonntag gehen. Muss ich aber noch genau prüfen.

VG
marco


----------



## Deleted 221402 (5. Oktober 2011)

[email protected]  dank dir für die Antworten.

[email protected] Sonntag wäre auch okay.Soll Sonntag zwar regnen,Samstag
    aber auch.Also mir ist des ziemlich egal.Ich hab bis zum 18. frei.Wenns passt 
    kannst de ja posten oder PN.

Gruß da Kuppelknecht


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (5. Oktober 2011)

Shit Sonntag geht auch nicht. Montag hat meine Tochter ihren ersten Geburtstag, das heißt dass das WE schon verplant ist.
Wäre auch unter der Woche eine kleine Feierabendrunde auf der PUR möglich ?

VG
Marco


----------



## Deleted 221402 (5. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich sach mal ja.Ich hab Zeit.

Gruß da Kuppelknecht


----------



## doc_snyder (6. Oktober 2011)

fahr sie nur schnell ab, die Pur, denn bald kommen wieder die Holzfäller mit ihren Treckern, und machen die ganzen Singletrails kaputt. 

Das mit dem Loch (Sabotage) war ne einmalige Sache, soweit ich weiss. Die richtigen Saboteure sind die Treckerfahrer.
Und die senilen Sonntagsspaziergänger auf den Trails.


----------



## onlyforchicks (6. Oktober 2011)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> fahr sie nur schnell ab, die Pur, denn bald kommen wieder die Holzfäller mit ihren Treckern, und machen die ganzen Singletrails kaputt.
> 
> Das mit dem Loch (Sabotage) war ne einmalige Sache, soweit ich weiss. Die richtigen Saboteure sind die Treckerfahrer.
> Und die senilen Sonntagsspaziergänger auf den Trails.


 
Die Holzfäller haben gar keine Trecker, die sind meistens privaten Unternehmen , welche im Auftrag für Saarforst arbeiten.

Ich kann Dir versichern, dass im Raum St.Ingbert sowohl die Holzfäller wie auch die Förster absolut Bikerfreundlich eingestellt sind. 

Meistens sind die vermeintlichen Förster irgendwelche selbsternannte Wald und Wiesen"förster". 

Also immer locker bleiben.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. Oktober 2011)

Kuppelknecht schrieb:


> Hallo allesamt,
> ich hätt da mal en paar Fragen zur Pur.
> 1.Ich hab beim suchen im Forum und bei Google häufig in der
> Vergangenheit was von Sabotage an der Strecke gelesen.Ist das
> ...



ich werd' am Samstag morgen gegen 10Uhr trotzt Kälte und Regen auf der PUR unterwegs sein. Vielleicht können wir uns ja in Schüren verabreden


----------



## falco60V (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich vielleicht anschließen. Ich würde aber eher am Ost Einstieg starten.
Gruß

Alex


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Oktober 2011)

Schüren hat den Vorteil, dass wir kurzfristig noch entscheiden könnnen ob wir die blaue oder grüne fahren. Also kommste mit dem Bike nach Schüren. Ist ja nur nen Katzensprung von Hassel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (7. Oktober 2011)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Die Holzfäller haben gar keine Trecker, die sind meistens privaten Unternehmen , welche im Auftrag für Saarforst arbeiten.
> 
> Ich kann Dir versichern, dass im Raum St.Ingbert sowohl die Holzfäller wie auch die Förster absolut Bikerfreundlich eingestellt sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## falco60V (7. Oktober 2011)

> Ich würde mich vielleicht anschließen. Ich würde aber eher am Ost Einstieg starten.
> Gruß
> 
> Alex



Hi, ich meinte West !


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Oktober 2011)

na Sengscheid ist ja auch nicht so weit wech 

ich meld mich mal heute Abend bei dir per PM


----------



## Deleted 221402 (7. Oktober 2011)

Also ich find das mit Schüren eigentlich ganz gut muss ich sagen.Ich werde dort erscheinen.

[email protected] kannst dich ja melden wenns bei dir unter der Woche 
     nach Feierabend passt.Ich will die Pur des Jahr auf jeden Fall noch
     ausgiebig erkunden.


----------



## Deleted 221402 (7. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab mal in der Karte geschaut Sengscheid is auch Ok.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. Oktober 2011)

Hey, 
ja ich versuche es zu schaffen garantieren kann ich es aber nicht. Wobei es mir schon in den Beinen juckt. Hab nach 283km um den Bodensee mal wieder das Bedürfniss Berge zu fahren

Für mich wäre der Einstieg irgendwo in Rohrbach und Schüren optimal. Sengscheid wäre aber auch noch zu schaffen.

WE wird aber nix. BTW nächste Woche mal.

Gruß 
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falco60V (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich sage euch heute Abend ob ich Morgen dabei bin !


----------



## creutzi (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich missbrauch den Thread hier mal kurz weil das Thema passt. (sorry und schlagt mich net  )

Mich interessiert, welche Kategorie die Trails auf der Pur den so maximal haben. Auf der Grün schieb ich genau zwei mal. Bei Spiesen-Elversberg (hinterm Friedhof wieder in den Wald) und den DB-Trail. 

Ist mir nach einem halben Jahr biken noch zu heiß.
Der Rest klappt mit meinem Harttail ohne Probs und ohne Fahrtechniktraining ...

Frage auch deshalb, weil ich mit Kollegen öfter mal Diskussionen hinsichtlich dem notwendigen Equipment habe (Gretchenfrage: Hardtail oder Fully  )

OnTopic. Bin Samstag  auch da und starte in Schüren, was auch hinsichtlich der Stiefelschleife (blaue Pur) der mMn beste Einstiegspunkt ist. 
Holzfäller sind aktuell auch da. Deshalb war die Strecke vergangenes Wochenende auch umgeleitet. 
Sabotage konnte ich selber noch nie feststellen... 

Vorab schon mal danke!


----------



## falco60V (7. Oktober 2011)

> Bei Spiesen-Elversberg (hinterm Friedhof wieder in den Wald)



Ich auch aber nicht weil es nicht geht sondern eher weil ich alleine fahre und ein Alter habe indem mein Keine Lust mehr hat auf die Schn....zu fliegen.
Lieber zu Fuß weiter als mit dem Krankenwagen. 



> und den DB-Trail.


  what that ?



> (Gretchenfrage: Hardtail oder Fully  )



Quatsch ! Wenn du richtig fahren kannst geht es auch mit dem HT nur mit dem Fully ist es oftmals leichter und du kannst damit Steinen spalten 

Ich hatte mal Gelegenheit die Finale der Französische Meisterschaft anzuschauen, und ich kann dir nur sagen das Leute wie Absalon wirklich was drauf haben und es Welten zwischen dir, mir und ihnen gibt.
Als ich mir den XC Kurs mir zu Fuß angesehen hab, meinte ich es sei teilweise den DH Kurs (es war in den F Alpen), und dass fahren die mit einem HT runter.


----------



## creutzi (7. Oktober 2011)

Geht mir ähnlich. Fahr auch meist alleine muss aber gestehen, dass es mich auf der Treppe bei Spiesen schon mal heftigst zerissen hat (oder sagen wir besser meine Radhose) 

DB-Trail auf der grünen bei Hassel...
Wenn Du unten bist, geht es durch so 'ne Unterführung. Läuft direkt daneben eine Eisenbahnstrecke. Könnte mir vorstelle, dass daher der Name rührt.

btw... was ist eigentlich die Bomberabfahrt bzw. die Abfahrt am Kahlenberg... befährt man die über die Grüne?

Bzgl. Equipment ist das auch meine Meinung. Gibt halt Leute, die meinen mit 2cm mehr FW wäre die Welt i.O.


----------



## doc_snyder (7. Oktober 2011)

> Mich interessiert, welche Kategorie die Trails auf der Pur den so maximal haben.


verstehe die Frage nicht, das wird doch auf den Schildern angezeigt?  Die Pur ist 70% Forstweg mit ein paar netten kleinen Trails zwischendrin. Kann man fast alles auch mit nem Baumarkt-Fahrrad abkurbeln, ausser vielleicht die Drops auf dem Stiefel. Eine schöne Konditions-Trainingsstrecke ist es aber auf jeden Fall, und jetzt wo der Altweibersommer vorbei ist, sind auch hoffentlich nicht mehr so viele Spaziergänger im Weg.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Abfaht vor Elversberg am Friedhof habe ich genau einmal geschafft flüssig runterzufahren. Ich fahre sonst immer gegen den selben Baum .

DB Trail runter ist kein Problem, das klappt immer. Nur beim marathon nicht. Da hat man die Ortsfremden vor sich die dann an den unpassendsten Stellen bremsen, oder mitten in der Abfahrt halt machen und absteigen.

VG
Marco


----------



## Deleted 221402 (7. Oktober 2011)

> DB Trail runter ist kein Problem, das klappt immer. Nur beim marathon nicht.
> Da hat man die Ortsfremden vor sich die dann an den unpassendsten Stellen
> bremsen, oder mitten in der Abfahrt halt machen und absteigen.


Genau so werd ich dass morgen auch machen.


----------



## speedbiker14 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
am DB Trail kann man wenigstens nicht mehr gegen die Bäume fahren,die wurden wohl von den Biker gefällt
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzoIa249ViI"]DB Trail MTB Marathon 2002 St.Ingbert      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## creutzi (7. Oktober 2011)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> Hi,
> am DB Trail kann man wenigstens nicht mehr gegen die Bäume fahren,die wurden wohl von den Biker gefällt
> DB Trail MTB Marathon 2002 St.Ingbert      - YouTube




Autsch... 

Sieht tatsächlich heute etwas kahler dort aus.

Hab mal paar Vids aus Deinem Youtube-Kanal geschaut. Kann es sein, dass Du früher mal im Wellness IGB aktiv warst? Irgendwie kommt mir Dein Gesicht bekannt vor


----------



## speedbiker14 (7. Oktober 2011)

hi,
Das kann gut sein ;-)
Ich bin immer noch im Wellness aktiv jedoch nur noch als Spinning Trainer.
Vielleicht steige ich im Winter nochmal aufs Bike,mal sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creutzi (7. Oktober 2011)

Genau... und wenn ich mich recht entsinne gab es damals auch Outdoor-Aktivitäten.

Ist bestimmt schon gut 10 Jahre her.


----------



## onlyforchicks (7. Oktober 2011)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> hi,
> Das kann gut sein ;-)
> Ich bin immer noch im Wellness aktiv jedoch nur noch als Spinning Trainer.
> Vielleicht steige ich im Winter nochmal aufs Bike,mal sehn


 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt(mit dem aufs Bike steigen, mein ich). Da könnte man ja alte Zeiten wieder aufleben lassen.


----------



## falco60V (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Morgen wird es etwas kompliziert für mich, wann habt ihr vor zu starten ?
Mal sehen ob ich mich doch anhängen kann.
Das Wetter sol auch nicht so 1A werden !

Alex


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Oktober 2011)

das kann ja morgen witzig werden ab 10Uhr in Schüren 

bin ja froh, dass es nur abwärts geht auf der PUR und niemals hoch...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Oktober 2011)

nette Tour heute morgen, ohne Regen, leider mit Materialproblemen.
und jetzt gehts ab zur Arbeit: Mein Hobby finanzieren


----------



## Deleted 221402 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja war ne schöne Strecke.An den Materialproblemen werd ich arbeiten.


----------



## falco60V (9. Oktober 2011)

Schade dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Beim mir hat es den ganzen morgen geregnet.
Habt ihr die ganze Strecke abgefahren? War es sehr batchich ?

Was habt ihr für technische Probleme gehabt ?

Alex


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Oktober 2011)

wir sind nen Großteil der blauen PUR gefahren, mussten dann abkürzen weil bei einem von uns die Schaltung hakte. Wetter war zwar kalt bei 7-9° aber von oben wars trocken und von unten noch erträglich


----------



## harthinterteil (22. Februar 2012)

Halli hallo,
war jemand die letzten Tage auf der PUR? Wie ist denn die momentane Bodenbeschaffenheit, sehr schlammig? Habe morgen endlich Zeit und wollte mal die PUR unter die Stollen nehmen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bowo (22. Februar 2012)

Hehe, de Uwe un sei videos =) manchmo jo zum schlapplache =)


----------



## medicus41 (3. März 2012)

harthinterteil schrieb:


> Halli hallo,
> war jemand die letzten Tage auf der PUR? Wie ist denn die momentane Bodenbeschaffenheit, sehr schlammig? Habe morgen endlich Zeit und wollte mal die PUR unter die Stollen nehmen  .



Heute auf der blauen unterwegs gewesen. Bis auf wenige schlammige Stellen sehr gut befahrbar.


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. April 2012)

*ACHTUNG!​**Neuer Streckenabschnitt auf der PUR!!​**Im Bereich Stiefelberg / Rentrisch ist in den letzten Tagen ein neuer Streckenabschnitt zur PUR hinzugekommen, der ab diesem Wochenende offiziell ausgeschildert ist!
Anlässlich der Bauarbeiten zur Sportplatzerweiterung in Rentrisch wurde die PUR in diesem Bereich umgelegt. TEAM ROTWILD nutzte die Chance und baute in Eigenregie und mit Genehmigung einen etwa 300 Meter langen, verwinkelten XC - Kurs in das angrenzende Waldstück, der in Schwierigkeitsstufe 3 angesiedelt ist. Alternativ wird eine Umfahrung - "Chicken Way" angeboten.
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an den zuständigen Förster, die Stadt St. Ingbert und an alle Beteiligten aus dem Bereich Team Rotwild!

Übrigens das Teil hat auch einen Namen: Die PUR - Team Rotwild - Der Trail*


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. April 2012)

wieder ein Grund mehr am WE die Pur zu fahren


----------



## onlyforchicks (18. April 2012)

Der neue Rotwild Trail ist echt klasse geworden!!

Da muss man den Jungs vom Bauteam ein dickes Kompliment machen.

Also alle Mann hin und trainieren. Dann wird sich der lose Waldboden auch schön festfahren.

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2012)

Schöner neuer Abschnitt und auch mit großen Räder schön zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (19. April 2012)

gibts da fotos von? ode sogar ein vid?


----------



## medicus41 (1. Mai 2012)

Sehr schöner Streckenabschnitt, wobei ich sagen muss das mir nach dem Blick über die Kante erst mal die Spucke im Hals steckenblieb. Aber da nach unten Auslauf ist gings dann doch


----------



## Kaiser5000 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo erst mal.

Also ich bin auch die Blaue gefahren und da ich aus Spiesen-Elversberg komme in Schüren eingebogen.
Zuerst dachte ich die Beschilderung fehlt,aber dem ist nicht so,dies tut sie nur an bestimmten stellen wo keine Schilder sind(Lol).
Besonders an einigen Kreuzungen gab es kleine Konflikte, wo ich mangels Schildern nicht mehr sah wohin es eigendlich geht, wie zb kurz nach Schühren richtung St.Ingerbt auf dem Parkplatz zur Landstrasse die man überqueren muss fehlte der Hinweiss.
Ca 20 km Später kurz vor Saarbrücken selbiges wieder ne Kreuzung ohne Schild wo ich die Tour auch abrechen musste und nahc Saarbrücken fuhr da ich mich sonst wohl heute noch die Blaue suchen müsste.

Naja die Strecke ist ansonsten gut befahrbar und besonders gefallen mir die Singeltrails mit den Paar Wurzeln und Steinen im weg.Wie die wege mit vielen Rinnsalen im Weg die IDeal fürs Vollgefederte Bike sind sind hervorragend leider gibt es kaum möglihkeiten für Sprünge ausser man fährt mit 40-50Kmh herum und nuzt jede erhebung aus dafür.
Also für Leute die Cross fahren wolllen bietet die Strecke kaum was an eher für die Betakten die ruhiger fahren wollen ist die geeignet wirklich Heruasffordernd ist sie jedenfalls nicht.
Das gute an der Strecke ist jedenfalls das es viel Bergauf Passagen gibt, was gut zum Trainieren ist,wofür ich die Strecke auch öfters fahren werde oder zumindest den Teil der Beschildert ist.


----------



## Cywalker (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Kaiser,
Würde mal behaupten, für Leute die Cross(Country) fahren wollen ist die Pur sehr gut geeignet. Aber, vielleicht wäre das hier ja eher was für Dich: http://flowtrail-ottweiler.de/

Die Beschilderung der Pur finde ich absolut okay, wobei es natürlich immer mal vorkommen kann, dass (aus was für Gründen auch immer) mal ein Schild fehlt. Muss aber zugeben, der Part um Schüren hat mich auch schon mal verwirrt.


----------



## Kaiser5000 (13. Mai 2012)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Hallo Kaiser,
> Würde mal behaupten, für Leute die Cross(Country) fahren wollen ist die Pur sehr gut geeignet. Aber, vielleicht wäre das hier ja eher was für Dich: http://flowtrail-ottweiler.de/
> 
> Die Beschilderung der Pur finde ich absolut okay, wobei es natürlich immer mal vorkommen kann, dass (aus was für Gründen auch immer) mal ein Schild fehlt. Muss aber zugeben, der Part um Schüren hat mich auch schon mal verwirrt.


 
Ach übrigens finden gerade holzvfäller Arbeiten Statt nach dem Glashütter Weiher anfang St,Ingbert in der Zufahrtstrasse  zum Hallenbad direkt Links neben dem Fussbad und dem Weiher falls wer da Rein will zur Zeit ist durchfahrt Verboten.
Hoffe mal die Rigeln da nicht die Strecke ab weil die dierekt Paralel zu den Holzfäller Arbeiten Verläuft oder die nicht auch noch an der Strecke rum Sägen werden.
Ausserdme ist sollte man den Feldweg meiden vom Glashüter Weiher aus richtung Stadtbad der ist nicht Abgesperrt, führt aber dennoch genau in die Holzfäller Zone rein was mir Passiert ist, womit ich mitten im Abgesperrten Areal herauskahm.Da haben die wohl geschlampt und vergessen diesen weg auch abzusperren.


----------



## horstel (13. Mai 2012)

Ich war mir heute mal den Trail Team Rotwild ansehen...zu Fuß. Also Hut ab und 
 Leider bin ich mental noch net in der Lage, den Einstieg zu fahren
Respekt


----------



## Kaiser5000 (13. Mai 2012)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Hallo Kaiser,
> Würde mal behaupten, für Leute die Cross(Country) fahren wollen ist die Pur sehr gut geeignet. Aber, vielleicht wäre das hier ja eher was für Dich: http://flowtrail-ottweiler.de/
> 
> Die Beschilderung der Pur finde ich absolut okay, wobei es natürlich immer mal vorkommen kann, dass (aus was für Gründen auch immer) mal ein Schild fehlt. Muss aber zugeben, der Part um Schüren hat mich auch schon mal verwirrt.


 

Ja find ich auch interressant das man in Ottweiler am Streckenbau Arbeitet,bin ja mal gespannt ob die Jungs da das Teil etabliert bekommen bei den Radfahrern und es mehr Fahrer anlockt.
Ich werd mir das Teil bestimmt mal angucken und probefahren irgendwann wenn ich es überhaupt findne werde da ich nicht weiss ob die Jungs auch an eine Beschilderung gedacht haben von Ottweiler City bis zur strecke hin ,damit es auch ja jeder findet..


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Mai 2012)

hallo, strecke in ottweiler ist def. bis zur eröffnung am 26. mai GESPERRT!!!allerdings seit ihr alle für jede unterstütung in ri bauhilfe gerne willkommen.  hilfe beim bauen könne wir nie genung bekommen.


----------



## Kaiser5000 (14. Mai 2012)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hallo, strecke in ottweiler ist def. bis zur eröffnung am 26. mai GESPERRT!!!allerdings seit ihr alle für jede unterstütung in ri bauhilfe gerne willkommen. hilfe beim bauen könne wir nie genung bekommen.


 

Ich gucke das ich zur Eröffnung kommen kann wenn ich wie gesagt die Strecke auch finde und was gibts da zu Essen und zu trinken und kostet das was?Ich habe grossen Hunger.
Und überhaupt kostet das eintritt nach der Eröffnung und gibts da Tabeldancerinnen?
Und üerhaupt da ich selbstgekrönter Mühlentaler/Glashüter Downhill Meister bin werde meine fans gleich mit kommen Hase und Co und wehe es gibt keinen roten Tepich.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Mai 2012)

Kaiser5000 schrieb:


> Ich gucke das ich zur Eröffnung kommen kann wenn ich wie gesagt die Strecke auch finde und was gibts da zu Essen und zu trinken und kostet das was?Ich habe grossen Hunger.
> Und überhaupt kostet das eintritt nach der Eröffnung und gibts da Tabeldancerinnen?
> Und üerhaupt da ich selbstgekrönter Mühlentaler/Glashüter Downhill Meister bin werde meine fans gleich mit kommen Hase und Co und wehe es gibt keinen roten Tepich.




Hey nach deinen Aussagen hier und in anderen Threads scheinst Du ja was die Technik und die Kondition angeht super Fit zu sein! Und steckst uns hier alle in die Tasche!
Was hälst Du von einer gemeinsamen Tour? Würde gerne noch was von Dir lernen!
Dann kann ich auch gleich dein geiles Bike bewundern und vor Neid erblassen! Und vielleicht hast Du dann noch ein paar Tipps wie ich meins auch so toll aufbauen kann!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Mai 2012)

ich würd die TrinkHerausforderung übernehmen. Hab ja nur e Hartz5 Rad


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

Jetzt mal was anderes,
fährt am WE jemand die PUR von Euch


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was anderes,
> fährt am WE jemand die PUR von Euch




Also wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich für eine Runde über die PUR zu haben!
War schon lange nicht mehr dort unterwegs! Und ausserdem ne Runde MTB
muss auch mal wieder sein! So langsam nervt der Renner 

Wann würde es bei Dir denn passen? Samstag gegen 13 Uhr?

Gruß


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich für eine Runde über die PUR zu haben!
> War schon lange nicht mehr dort unterwegs! Und ausserdem ne Runde MTB
> muss auch mal wieder sein! So langsam nervt der Renner
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich gut an
Wo sollen wir uns treffen
Ich bin letztens auf dem Weg zum Cora an nem PUR-Parkplatz vorbeigefahren, ich glaub das war bei Hassel am Griesweiher.
Oder soll ich woanders hinkommen?
Ich komm von OTW


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> Wo sollen wir uns treffen
> Ich bin letztens auf dem Weg zum Cora an nem PUR-Parkplatz vorbeigefahren, ich glaub das war bei Hassel am Griesweiher.
> Oder soll ich woanders hinkommen?
> Ich komm von OTW



Also mir wäre der P+R Parkplatz in Sengscheid recht, da ich mit dem Rad aus Forbach anreise! 

Wenn Du die Ausfahrt Sankt Ingbert West nimmst führen Dich die Schilder zum Parkplatz! bzw. die Straße heisst Zum Ensheimer Gelösch!

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also mir wäre der P+R Parkplatz in Sengscheid recht, da ich mit dem Rad aus Forbach anreise!
> 
> Wenn Du die Ausfahrt Sankt Ingbert West nimmst führen Dich die Schilder zum Parkplatz! bzw. die Straße heisst Zum Ensheimer Gelösch!
> 
> Gruß Tilo


 
Ok, schon auf Google gefunden, passt mir auch gut
Bis Samstag 13Uhr.
Handy-Nr. schick ich per PN

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ok, schon auf Google gefunden, passt mir auch gut
> Bis Samstag 13Uhr.
> Handy-Nr. schick ich per PN
> 
> ...



Ei Subba  Dann bis Samstag!
Kennst Du die Strecke?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ei Subba  Dann bis Samstag!
> Kennst Du die Strecke?
> 
> Gruß Tilo


Nö
Ist doch ausgeschildert?!?
Oder soll ich den Track laden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nö
> Ist doch ausgeschildert?!?
> Oder soll ich den Track laden??




Ich kenn die Strecke! 
Musst nix laden!
Kommst du mit em Michi seinem?


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nö
> Ist doch ausgeschildert?!?
> Oder soll ich den Track laden??



Lad mal zu Sicherheit den Track. Der [email protected] war schon soooo lange nicht mehr im Wald...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Lad mal zu Sicherheit den Track. Der [email protected] war schon soooo lange nicht mehr im Wald...




War jooo klar das DU was dazu sagen musst


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kommst du mit em Michi seinem?


Weiß nedd was Du meinscht


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Weiß nedd was Du meinscht



Michi Grätz......Liteville....man..das weiß man doch


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Michi Grätz......Liteville....man..das weiß man doch


 
Axo

Jep, ich komme mit dem,
auf dem Waldrennrad krieg ichs immer voll ins Kreuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiser5000 (15. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey nach deinen Aussagen hier und in anderen Threads scheinst Du ja was die Technik und die Kondition angeht super Fit zu sein! Und steckst uns hier alle in die Tasche!
> Was hälst Du von einer gemeinsamen Tour? Würde gerne noch was von Dir lernen!
> Dann kann ich auch gleich dein geiles Bike bewundern und vor Neid erblassen! Und vielleicht hast Du dann noch ein paar Tipps wie ich meins auch so toll aufbauen kann!
> 
> Gruß


 

Ja hab ich nix gegen wenn du Lust hast, ich fahre gerne.Muss nur ein Termin her und auch stimmen weil ich Schichtarbeiter bin, geht das wärend der Woche nicht, aber am Wochenende lässt sich bestimmt was machen

Also wenn du willst ich schlage ne Tour im Saarland vor an Irgendéinem Wochenende wenn du willst zb die PUR eben könnten wie abstrampeln und dann noch lecker Eis essen oder uns Lieb haben im Wald 

Übrigens ist doch Spetember im St.Inbgert Maraton kann man sich ja auch mal angucken als Mitfahrern was ich wohl tun werde wenns klappt..


----------



## k.wein (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ei Subba  Dann bis Samstag!
> Kennst Du die Strecke?
> 
> Gruß Tilo



Hey Tilo,
kann am Samstag evtl. auch kommen.
Wie schnell wird es ?
Bin nicht so fit, muss aber langsam wieder aufs Rad.
Könnte zumindest einen Teil mitfahren.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hey Tilo,
> kann am Samstag evtl. auch kommen.
> Wie schnell wird es ?
> Bin nicht so fit, muss aber langsam wieder aufs Rad.
> ...


 
Ööööööhm ja Tilo,
das Gleiche gilt für mich
Karsten, nur nedd geferschd
Die 50km schaffen wir locker, ist ja kein Rennen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Mai 2012)

wie? Kenn Renne? Unn ich wollt evtl. ach komme...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Mai 2012)

Ei subba dann sind wir ja schon mal vier )

Karsten....mach Dir keinen Stress! Ich denk mal zur Zeit seit Ihr fitter als ich!
Also normale Reisegeschwindigkeit! Ich Komm von Stiring mit dem Rad! Soll heissen wird bei mir an dem Tag 100+! 

Da wollt ich ned ballern ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ei subba dann sind wir ja schon mal vier )


 





[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich denk mal zur Zeit seit Ihr fitter als ich!


 
Hast Du ne Ahnung

Ich bring mal nen Ring Lyoner und vier Elsässer mit


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (16. Mai 2012)

So ein Mist, ich wollt Morgen und am Sonntag die PUR unter die Stollen nehmen. Samstag schaffe ich nicht.

Möchte sich jemand Sonntag anschliessen ? Treffpunkt (Ort und Zeit) ist noch alles offen.

VG
Marco


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich bring mal nen Ring Lyoner und vier Elsässer mit



Ich nehm Dich beim Wort 








mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> So ein Mist, ich wollt Morgen und am Sonntag die PUR unter die Stollen nehmen. Samstag schaffe ich nicht.
> 
> Möchte sich jemand Sonntag anschliessen ? Treffpunkt (Ort und Zeit) ist noch alles offen.
> 
> ...



Sonntag fahr ich die CTF in Spicheren!


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich nehm Dich beim Wort


 
Nix dagegen
So sah es das letzte Mal aus, als ich das angekündigt hatte
Nur Elsässer gab's kään meeh


----------



## k.wein (16. Mai 2012)

Das wird doch mal ne Tour nach meinem Geschmack.
Hoffendlich habe ich Zeit.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Das wird doch mal ne Tour nach meinem Geschmack.
> Hoffendlich habe ich Zeit.
> Gruß.
> Karsten


 
Falls es noch andere Probleme unterwegs gibt,
ich bin vorbereitet


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nix dagegen
> So sah es das letzte Mal aus, als ich das angekündigt hatte
> Nur Elsässer gab's kään meeh



das ist ja wohl kein Lyoner!!

das ist ein echter Lyoner nach meinem Geschmack: 

http://www.schwamm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=39&lang=de


----------



## Sarrois (16. Mai 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> das ist ein echter Lyoner nach meinem Geschmack:
> 
> http://www.schwamm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=14&Itemid=39&lang=de


 
*Gröööööööööööööööööööööhl*

Dafür hat se früher lange anstehen müssen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Mai 2012)

und dann bekam sie doch nur Fleischwurst...


----------



## medicus41 (17. Mai 2012)

Um vielleicht mal wieder zur PUR zurückzukehren. Auf der blauen Tour beim Anstieg im Rentrischer Wald liegen über Hunderte Meter quer Holzstämme. Da ich diese aus früherer Zeit nicht kenne gehe ich mal davon aus das es nicht ein "Feature" ist, sondern willkürlich dorthin gelegt worden sind.

Etwas gefährlich wird es wenn man nach dem Anstieg zur Abfahrt übergeht. Denn auch da liegen alle paar Meter Holzstämme quer zum Weg.


----------



## Sarrois (17. Mai 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Um vielleicht mal wieder zur PUR zurückzukehren. Auf der blauen Tour beim Anstieg im Rentrischer Wald liegen über Hunderte Meter quer Holzstämme. Da ich diese aus früherer Zeit nicht kenne gehe ich mal davon aus das es nicht ein "Feature" ist, sondern willkürlich dorthin gelegt worden sind.
> 
> Etwas gefährlich wird es wenn man nach dem Anstieg zur Abfahrt übergeht. Denn auch da liegen alle paar Meter Holzstämme quer zum Weg.


Danke für die Info
Hoffentlich wird hier das Stöckchenlegen nicht zum neuen Volkssport wie im Schwabenland!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ja die Stämme sind etwas nervig da haste Recht. 
War gestern auf der grünen PUR unterwegs.
Der neu angelegte Team Rotwild-Der Trail im Bereich Sportplatz Rentrisch, finde ich nicht schlecht. Sind einige Aha! Momente dabei. Vorallem wenn man von weitem nur Stufe sieht.
Finde aber dass man den trail nicht richtig im Flow fahren kann. Zu viele Kehren, man kann nicht richtig Schwung holen für die teils gefühlten 90° Anstieg.

VG
Marco


----------



## medicus41 (18. Mai 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Zu viele Kehren, man kann nicht richtig Schwung holen für die teils gefühlten 90° Anstieg.
> 
> VG
> Marco



Gefühlt? Ich dachte es wären 90° . Wobei ich auch glaube das nicht viele den letzten Anstieg (zum Sportplatz) mit so wenig Schwung hochfahren tun.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. Mai 2012)

Ja gefühlt. Glaube es sind in Wirklichkeit nur 89,8 °


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Südwind (18. Mai 2012)

Mal sehn, vllt häng ich mich am Samstag auch noch mit an, kommt drauf an, wie der heutige Abend verläuft (schmelzer Schmackes)!



LG


----------



## Sarrois (18. Mai 2012)

Südwind schrieb:


> Mal sehn, vllt häng ich mich am Samstag auch noch mit an, kommt drauf an, wie der heutige Abend verläuft (schmelzer Schmackes)!
> 
> 
> 
> LG



Sauf nedd soviel

Mitfahrer bis jetzt:
Hardliner
Sarrois
Kars10
LatteMacchiato
(Südwind)

Verpflegung:
2 Ring Lyoner
5 Elsässer
Bring ich mit


----------



## k.wein (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn das Wtter halbwegs passt, bin ich um 13 Uhr am Parkplatz Sengscheid.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Mai 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Wenn das Wtter halbwegs passt, bin ich um 13 Uhr am Parkplatz Sengscheid.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Komm schon wird Zeit das wir mal wieder zusammen na Tour fahren!


----------



## Sarrois (18. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Komm schon wird Zeit das wir mal wieder zusammen na Tour fahren!



Kars10 iss fest eingeplant!


----------



## Südwind (18. Mai 2012)

Ausgang wurde wetterbedingt gestrichen....

Also, wenn nichts dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei 

Könnte noch ein Paar Flaschen Bier mitbringen zum Lyoner, für nach der Tour!

Also, bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikisoha (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Klingt ja richtig unanständig, jetzt gibts sogar schon Bier. Wenn ich nicht arbeiten müsste könnte ich schwach werden. Aber das wird meine letzte Samstag Schicht. Bei dieser Verpflegung sehen wir uns bestimmt mal.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.
Gruß, Michael


----------



## Sarrois (18. Mai 2012)

Das wird morgen ne Klasse Ausfahrt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Mai 2012)

Moin, gestern bin ich zum ersten Mal die blaue Pur gefahren und vermutlich zum letzten Mal. 
Wir waren zu dritt unterwegs und fanden es recht lahm und stellenweise mehr schlecht als recht beschildert.
Trotz allem find ich's stark das die Stadt St. Ingbert überhaupt so ne Strecke auf die Beine gestellt hat. 
Vielleicht sind wir einfach die falsche Strecke gefahren und die grüne is der Hammer. 

Ich laß mich auch gern eines besseren belehren. 

Ride on


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. Mai 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin, gestern bin ich zum ersten Mal die blaue Pur gefahren und vermutlich zum letzten Mal.
> Wir waren zu dritt unterwegs und fanden es recht lahm und stellenweise mehr schlecht als recht beschildert.
> Trotz allem find ich's stark das die Stadt St. Ingbert überhaupt so ne Strecke auf die Beine gestellt hat.
> Vielleicht sind wir einfach die falsche Strecke gefahren und die grüne is der Hammer.
> ...



Servus,

ich denk mal Ihr seit eher die AM FR Fraktion! Dafür ist die Strecke auch nicht gedacht! Sondern eher für die Touren und Marathon fahrer!

In diesem Sinne 

Gruß und Glück ab!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Mai 2012)

Touché


----------



## Theo1 (19. Mai 2012)

Wir waren heut auf der grünen unterwegs und alles war dabei.
Das neue Trailstück am Sportplatz hat was .
Habt ihr euch schön Arbeit gemacht.
Haben unterwegs noch den Lyoner Express getroffen
Hoffe es hat euch geschmeckt.
Für die die AM FR Fraktion, einfach die Stiefelpassage hochrollen und bis zum Sportplatz runter da gibts jede menge Trails .

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Sarrois (19. Mai 2012)

Lyoner war top 
Bier perfekt gekühlt
War ne sehr nette Runde heut
Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten 
Memo an mich: wenn Tilo mitfährt am Abend vorher auf keinen Fall saufen!


----------



## Kaiser5000 (20. Mai 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Um vielleicht mal wieder zur PUR zurückzukehren. Auf der blauen Tour beim Anstieg im Rentrischer Wald liegen über Hunderte Meter quer Holzstämme. Da ich diese aus früherer Zeit nicht kenne gehe ich mal davon aus das es nicht ein "Feature" ist, sondern willkürlich dorthin gelegt worden sind.
> 
> Etwas gefährlich wird es wenn man nach dem Anstieg zur Abfahrt übergeht. Denn auch da liegen alle paar Meter Holzstämme quer zum Weg.


 

Jep der Saarforst läuft dort Amok mit seinen Kettensägen.


----------



## Kaiser5000 (20. Mai 2012)

Übrigens wer zufällig auch richtung Furpach fährt aus den Mühlental(Spiesen) kommend am WZB vorbei solte auch aufpassen dort wird auch herumgesägt auf den trails.
Oder von NK kommt richtung St.Ingbert über Spiesen.

Genauer Streckenabschnhitt ist Brücke A8 Altseiterstal zufahrtsstrasse Franzosenweg(Judenfriedhof).erste abbiegung rechts am Elektrohaus vorbei richtung WZB.Ist übrigens auch total Verwurzelt, aber dennoch geil da runterzudonnern, hoch ist ja nicht so schlimm da kann man sich nicht ablegen beim Bergauffahren ausser masn ist beonders geübt darinn.

Hab die Sturzverursacher mal aussem weggeräumt wie geguckt das keinen Dornen etc auffem weg liegen, waren zum Glück nur paar Ästchen nix all zu grosses.Ärgert mich das die Holzfäller nicht in de Lage sind, die Äste von den Wegen zu räumen die nehmen die Stämme, und lassen den rest offenbar öfters mal liegen wie ich gemerkt habe.


----------



## haibikeqrc (20. Mai 2012)

Sind heute die Pur gefahren und sind am Sportplatz 
auf den TEAM ROTWILD TRAIL abgebogen............

ECHT DER ABSOLUTE HAMMER !!!!!!......KANN MAN 
NUR SAGEN MEGAGEIL !!!!!

RIESEN KOMPLIMENT 
AN DIE ROTWILDTRUPPE !!!!!!

HABT IHR ECHT EIN HIGHLIGHT GESCHAFFEN !!! 

Der Trail macht riesig Spaß, vor allen Dingen die "Mutkuppen"
(so nenne ich sie jedenfalls) 

Von mir aus könnte es noch weitere solche Teilstücke 
auf der Pur geben !!!

DANKE !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. Mai 2012)

So Jungs,

war ne schöne Tour mit top Verpflegung zum Schluß!
Danke nochmal! 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Limit83 (21. Mai 2012)

Kaiser5000 schrieb:


> Ärgert mich das die Holzfäller nicht in de Lage sind, die Äste von den Wegen zu räumen die nehmen die Stämme, und lassen den rest offenbar öfters mal liegen wie ich gemerkt habe.



Nur die Privaten!


----------



## snoopy-bike (22. Mai 2012)

haibikeqrc schrieb:


> Sind heute die Pur gefahren und sind am Sportplatz
> auf den TEAM ROTWILD TRAIL abgebogen............
> 
> ECHT DER ABSOLUTE HAMMER !!!!!!......KANN MAN
> ...



Danke für das Kompliment.... Ja da geht noch was  aber erst nach dem Bank1Saar Marathon....


----------



## Sarrois (22. Mai 2012)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Danke für das Kompliment.... Ja da geht noch was  aber erst nach dem Bank1Saar Marathon....


 
Find den Abschnitt auch absolut top
Nur der Baum nach dem zweiten Teilstück auf der rechten Seite,
hat fast an meinem 790er Lenker gekratzt, war ne Millimeterentscheidung

Aber das macht richtig Laune


----------



## onlyforchicks (22. Mai 2012)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Nur die Privaten!


 
Sag ich ja auch immer!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Find den Abschnitt auch absolut top
> Nur der Baum nach dem zweiten Teilstück auf der rechten Seite,
> hat fast an meinem 790er Lenker gekratzt, war ne Millimeterentscheidung
> 
> Aber das macht richtig Laune



Ich hab noch einen Rohrschneider. Damit ist der Monsterschwengel schnell gekürzt.


----------



## brillenboogie (23. Mai 2012)

hab den neuen abschnitt auch gleich in die hausrunde eingefügt, macht laune!
empfinde den trail allerdings eher als physische herausforderung, denn als mentale.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2012)

wo ist das neue Stück, sprich der TEAM ROTWILD TRAIL, genau?

wo ist der beste einstieg um hinzukommen?


----------



## Deleted 183831 (24. Mai 2012)

Einfach am Parkplatz Sengscheid starten und der Beschilderung folgen. Wenn Du den Stiefel erklommen hast, gehts über den normalen Downhill Richtung Rentrischer Sportplatz. Dort ist dann der Rotwild-Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (26. Mai 2012)

@ nofear ... lohnt sich eher nicht für dich das Stückchen.
da gibts schönere Trailabschnitte auf der Pur die eher unsrem Geschmack entsprechen ;-)


----------



## harthinterteil (26. Mai 2012)

Finde ich auch, vor allem wenn man dafür vorher den Stiefel hoch muß:kotz:... sage aber nicht dass es schlecht ist, man muß sowas nur mögen. Ich habe auf dem Trail irgendwie überhaupt keinen Rhythmus gefunden...sah von außen bestimmt total bescheuert aus


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (26. Mai 2012)

Ja er ist schon sehr zackig, ich find ihn als Abschluss einer Stiefelrunde jedoch sehr gelungen


----------



## wgro (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Trifft ihr ab und zu zum gemeinsamen fahren 
würd mich gern mal anschließen wenn ihr nix dagegen habt...


----------



## medicus41 (5. Juni 2012)

Moin,

jemand Lust am Donnerstag morgen die Blaue mitzufahren? Wollte von Schüren los. Aber bin ein "Langsamer"


----------



## wgro (5. Juni 2012)

ich wäre evtl dabei 
welche zeit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (5. Juni 2012)

Hi,
dachte so an 10 Uhr


----------



## wgro (5. Juni 2012)

sage mal jetzt nicht nein
schreibe morgen Abend nochmal 
bin etwas angeschlagen, weiß nicht ob ich die komplette route an dem tag mache
von wo bist du denn ???


----------



## medicus41 (5. Juni 2012)

wgro schrieb:


> sage mal jetzt nicht nein
> schreibe morgen Abend nochmal
> bin etwas angeschlagen, weiß nicht ob ich die komplette route an dem tag mache
> von wo bist du denn ???



Komme aus SB.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. Juni 2012)

bin morgen früh um 10.00 in Schüren


----------



## medicus41 (6. Juni 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> bin morgen früh um 10.00 in Schüren



Alles klar


----------



## wgro (6. Juni 2012)

war eben im keller und habe gesehen das mein hinterrad platt ist... verflucht
wir müssen uns vllt ein anderes mal treffen... trotzdem viel spass


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Juni 2012)

wgro schrieb:


> war eben im keller und habe gesehen das mein hinterrad platt ist... verflucht
> wir müssen uns vllt ein anderes mal treffen... trotzdem viel spass


----------



## medicus41 (6. Juni 2012)

wgro schrieb:


> war eben im keller und habe gesehen das mein hinterrad platt ist... verflucht
> wir müssen uns vllt ein anderes mal treffen... trotzdem viel spass



Hmmhhhhh........


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. Juni 2012)

besser Hinterrad wie Beine platt


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Juni 2012)

hier noch die Daten von unserer Tour heute morgen bei bestem BikeWetter
http://www.sports-tracker.com/m/workout.php?workout_key=39cscnt02neb4u4j&username=LatteMacchiato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (7. Juni 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> hier noch die Daten von unserer Tour heute morgen bei bestem BikeWetter
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/m/workout.php?workout_key=39cscnt02neb4u4j&username=LatteMacchiato



Max.Speed: 88km/h......hmmhhhh, das habe ich irgendwie verpasst. Kaum trinkt man mal was wird der E.Motor gezündet


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Juni 2012)

ein GPS ist   I M M E R   genau. War natürlich auch berghoch


----------



## Sarrois (15. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand von Euch eigentlich jetzt mal den Kaiser Wilhelm zu Gesicht bekommen
Oder noch besser, mit dem zusammen gefahren


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Juni 2012)

Quatsch, den gibts doch garnet


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (20. Juni 2012)

Die Pur kann ich auch mit meinem"Racefully" fahren oder?Wollte schon länger mal,aber alleine mag ich auch net=)


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. Juni 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Die Pur kann ich auch mit meinem"Racefully" fahren oder?Wollte schon länger mal,aber alleine mag ich auch net=)



praktisch auch mit Crossrad fahrbar... aber auch mit Freeride-Fully...


----------



## medicus41 (24. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,

habe heute mal die grüne unter die Stollen genommen und muss sagen das der viele Regen die Trails ganz schön bearbeitet hat. Sehr viele Auswaschungen welche teilweise nur noch die blanken Steine zu Tageslicht fördern.
Muss man gut Obacht gebbe


----------



## wgro (24. Juni 2012)

War heut auch auf der Pur unterwegs... kann nur sagen  
Hammer geil geil geil... war es 
Wie es angefangen hat zu regnen war ich wieder zu Hause


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. Juni 2012)

regnets? bin noch am arbeiten, fahre erst später heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wgro (24. Juni 2012)

Jopp im Moment regnet es...


----------



## xXSimonXx (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo , bin mit einem guten Freund von mir schon Teilstücke der Pur gefahren , jedoch sind wir anscheinend zu doof um Schilder zu lesen , oder es sind an den stellen keine mehr vorhanden. Wir würden die Pur aber gerne mal komplett fahren , und suchen jemanden , der sie schon mal komplett gefahren ist und lust und Zeit hat , diese mal mit uns zu fahren.
Also , wer lust und zeit hat bitte melden. Danke


----------



## medicus41 (8. Juli 2012)

xXSimonXx schrieb:


> Hallo , bin mit einem guten Freund von mir schon Teilstücke der Pur gefahren , jedoch sind wir anscheinend zu doof um Schilder zu lesen , oder es sind an den stellen keine mehr vorhanden. Wir würden die Pur aber gerne mal komplett fahren , und suchen jemanden , der sie schon mal komplett gefahren ist und lust und Zeit hat , diese mal mit uns zu fahren.
> Also , wer lust und zeit hat bitte melden. Danke



Welche wolltet ihr denn fahren? Grün oder Blau? Und wann wolltet ihr denn fahren?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## xXSimonXx (8. Juli 2012)

Am besten grün , weil wir beide aus Hassel sind und die Grüne ja da vorbei geht. Zeit wäre egal , haben ja Ferien , am besten bei schönem Wetter , muss dann aber schauen , wann mein Kolege zeit hat.


----------



## grungebass (10. Juli 2012)

Hey!

bin am Freitag als Vorbereitung für den Erbeskopf die blaue PUR gefahren und ein paar Sachen sind mir dabei aufgefallen:

1. die Wanderer/Läufer/Hundebesitzer scheinen wieder intoleranter zu werden. Habe mich wie immer früh und nett bemerkbar gemacht, aber keinen Platz gemacht bekommen inkl. grummeligem Genuschel. Einmal sogar richtig zusammengeschrien worden, ich solle doch langsamer fahren, NACHDEM ich an einer Frau vorbei war, deren 2 2m Hunde 50m weiter vorne im Gebüsch saßen (und ich sie deshalb nicht sehen konnte).
2. Zwar sind die Äste/Stämme bei der Auffahrt hinter Rentrisch weg, dafür wurden an anderen Stellen die Wege eindeutig mutwillig blockiert. So z.B. bei Schüren der kurze Stich zur Brücke runter (mit der 'Treppen-Alternative'). Da hatte ich schon zum Runterfahren angesetzt... Außerdem lagen in der Rinne von der Abfahrt beim Spiesener Friedhof zwei richtig fette Wackersteine... Einen davon erwischt: auf die Fresse gehauen. Das sah nicht wirklich natürlich aus!

Also gebt weiterhin fein acht, dass die PUR dennoch viel Spaß euch macht! :-D


----------



## medicus41 (10. Juli 2012)

grungebass schrieb:


> 2. Zwar sind die Äste/Stämme bei der Auffahrt hinter Rentrisch weg, dafür wurden an anderen Stellen die Wege eindeutig mutwillig blockiert. So z.B. bei Schüren der kurze Stich zur Brücke runter (mit der 'Treppen-Alternative').



Welche Treppenalternative? Ich kenn nur den Stich runter und dann entweder links über den Holzsteg zur Stiefelrunde oder weiter geradeaus über die Brücke an dem Bach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grungebass (10. Juli 2012)

meinte nicht HINTER, sondern VOR Schüren.. Vielleicht verwurschtel ich das auch gerade...
also ich meinte die Stelle, wo man nach ner recht langen Forstwegpassage rechts den Stich runter direkt auf ne Brücke über nen Bach trifft. ~20m weiter ist auch ausgeschildert, wurde aber vor ein paar Jahren eine Holztreppe hingebaut. Der (sehr kurze) Stich hat ein paar Leuten wohl Angst gemacht, die haben das Ding dann mit 1m³ Holz blockiert.


----------



## medicus41 (10. Juli 2012)

grungebass schrieb:


> meinte nicht HINTER, sondern VOR Schüren.. Vielleicht verwurschtel ich das auch gerade...
> also ich meinte die Stelle, wo man nach ner recht langen Forstwegpassage rechts den Stich runter direkt auf ne Brücke über nen Bach trifft. ~20m weiter ist auch ausgeschildert, wurde aber vor ein paar Jahren eine Holztreppe hingebaut. Der (sehr kurze) Stich hat ein paar Leuten wohl Angst gemacht, die haben das Ding dann mit 1m³ Holz blockiert.



Achja, jetzt weiss ich was du meinst. War vor einer Woche noch nicht blockiert. Zwar nicht weil ich da runter bin (nehme den 20m weiterführenden Weg), aber weil mir an der Stelle nichts aufgefallen war.


----------



## grungebass (10. Juli 2012)

bin nach dem Schreck die 'alternative' runter, hab das Holz weggeräumt, wieder rauf, und dann 'richtig' runter


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. Juli 2012)

der kurze Stich runter zur Brücke ist NICHT der Weg, dieser ist ca. 15m weiter die Treppen bzw. neben den Treppen runter. Ist am Baum aber auch eingezeichnet


----------



## medicus41 (10. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> der kurze Stich runter zur Brücke ist NICHT der Weg, dieser ist ca. 15m weiter die Treppen bzw. neben den Treppen runter. Ist am Baum aber auch eingezeichnet



Aber soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe ist doch auch dieser kurze Weg runter extra mit 3 Strichen markiert während 15m das Ganze mit 2 ausgeschildert ist. Oder irre ich mich da nun total?


----------



## grungebass (10. Juli 2012)

der Stich ist eindeutig mit Schild gekennzeichnet!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. Juli 2012)

der Stich ist nicht mit Schild gekennzeichnet, aber die Treppen danach. Der Baum, wo du das Schild vermutest ist mit Farbe gekennzeichnet.
Ich kann aber gerne morgen früh ein Foto machen. Ist immerhin seit 6 Jahren mein (fast)täglicher Arbeitsweg und muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich den Stich auch schon benutzt habe 
Der richtige Weg ist das aber leider nicht. Fotos folgen...


----------



## medicus41 (10. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Also ich muss da auch wiedersprechen. Es gibt an dieser Stelle definitiv 2 Beschilderungen. Ob die erste nur ein Vorabhinweis auf die Treppenabfahrt ist weiß ich nicht. Aber es gibt 2. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. Juli 2012)

vielleicht sollte man mal den Beschilderer fragen 
Bilder folgen immer noch...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. Juli 2012)

....und ich dachte immer der Stich wäre die offizielle Strecke und die Treppe der Chickenway. Wobei ich die Treppe schwieriger finde als der Stich runter.

Und wo wir gerade bei runter sind. Letzte Woche bin ich den DB Trail runter, mein leiber Scholli der wird ja im unteren Teil (mit der Wurzel) immer größer, die Stufe meine ich. Bin da ja schon fast mit dem KB aufgesetzt.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (11. Juli 2012)

Inzwischen kann man ja auch links von der Wurzel ohne Stufe runterfahren. Mein persönlicher Chickenway


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. Juli 2012)

ja das habe ich dann auch gemerkt als ich unten war, wollte dann aber nicht nocjmal raufschieben.
Beim nächsten mal fahre ich den.

VG


----------



## medicus41 (11. Juli 2012)

Der viele Regen wäscht diese Stellen immer mehr frei. Ist mir auch bei der Kahlenbergabfahrt im letzten Teil vor der Rechtskurve aufgefallen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## xXSimonXx (11. Juli 2012)

Die Strecke am Kahlenberg fahre ich öfter , und das fällt mir auch auf , aber ich hab mich da noch nie hingelegt , immer heil runter gekommen, auch trotz den Wurzeln und so.
.
.
.
PS: Hab jetzt eine Karte mit Satelittenaufnahme der PUR , brauch erstmal keinen der mir und meinem Kolegen die Strecke zeigt, falls jemand interesse hat mit uns zu fahren: Wir fahren nächste Woche mittags zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr am Startpunkt in Hassel los.
Genauer Termin wird noch bekannt gegeben , da das Wetter ja stimmen muss und wir Zeit haben müssen.
Mfg xXSimonXx


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Juli 2012)

xXSimonXx schrieb:


> nächste Woche mittags zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr am Startpunkt in Hassel



hört sich gut an


----------



## xXSimonXx (14. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann mit 100% sagen, das es nicht vor Dienstag stattfindet, da mein Fahrrad am Montag morgen in die Werkstatt geht, bekommt neue Reifen und die hintere Scheibenbremse schleift durchgehend .... .


----------



## medicus41 (14. Juli 2012)

xXSimonXx schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit 100% sagen, das es nicht vor Dienstag stattfindet, da mein Fahrrad am Montag morgen in die Werkstatt geht, bekommt neue Reifen und die hintere Scheibenbremse schleift durchgehend .... .



Vor Dienstag brauchste auch nicht mit trockener Strecke zu rechnen. Ich werde am Mittwoch auf die Piste gehen.


----------



## xXSimonXx (16. Juli 2012)

Das wird schwer, der Fahradhändler hat Betriebsferien , versuche jetzt mal aleine daran rumzubasteln, würd ja ahren , aber wenn die bremse schleift ist das garnicht gut.


----------



## medicus41 (16. Juli 2012)

Moin,
also wir werden Mittwoch morgen früh die grüne von Schüren aus um 9.00 starten. Wenn ihr mitkommen wolltet, aber nur von Hassel aus starten könnt, dann würden wir uns um 9.00 in Hassel treffen. Müsstet nur Bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSimonXx (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen früh geht leider nicht, mein Kollege muss Zeitungen austragen , wir wollten um 14Uhr in Hassel starten, wenn jemand lust hat , ihr erkennt mich an einem grünen Trikot


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Juli 2012)

Zeitungen austragen auf mittags verschieben


----------



## medicus41 (17. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Zeitungen austragen auf mittags verschieben



Eben. Also 9.00 morgen Schüren.


----------



## xXSimonXx (17. Juli 2012)

Ich erreiche ihn jetzt nichtmehr, und wir haben halt abgemacht, dass wir morgen Mittag um 14Uhr gehen, und vor 11 morgen früh erreich ich ihn nicht.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Juli 2012)

na medicus41 und ich sind wahrscheinlich eh so langsam, dass ihr uns noch überholen könnt wenn ihr um 14Uhr startet...


----------



## medicus41 (17. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> na medicus41 und ich sind wahrscheinlich eh so langsam, dass ihr uns noch überholen könnt wenn ihr um 14Uhr startet...



der ist gut, wobei......könnte hinhauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSimonXx (17. Juli 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> der ist gut, wobei......könnte hinhauen



also wir fahren regelmäßig MTB, jede Woche , also ich glaub mit unseren 14 und 16 Jahren sind wir schon richtig gut im Rad fahren (nur mit dem Schilder finden haben wirs nicht so


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Juli 2012)

das ging mir vor kurzem auf dem Haldenrundweg ebenso. Die grüne Pur ist aber vernünftig ausgeschildert


----------



## xXSimonXx (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen wird doch nichts, hab grad erfahren das ich morgen Mittag einen Termin habe.
.... In Oberwürzbach verfahren wir uns immer, entweder ist das Schild zugewachsen oder nicht mehr vorhanden, hab jetzt aber die Pur als Satellittenaufnahme und da werden wir sie schon demnächst mal komplett fahren.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Juli 2012)

die gemütliche Tour von heute

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/c95bgmkf8v208if8


----------



## grungebass (18. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> die gemütliche Tour von heute
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/c95bgmkf8v208if8



und? Schild gesehen?


----------



## xXSimonXx (18. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> die gemütliche Tour von heute
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/c95bgmkf8v208if8



Habt ihr wirklich nur bisschen mehr als 3 Stunden gebraucht?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Juli 2012)

grungebass schrieb:


> und? Schild gesehen?



sogar Bilder gemacht, man beachte das erste Bild mit dem abknickenden Pfeil und der Meterangabe 20 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/2ro4gskd350bf81k


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Juli 2012)

xXSimonXx schrieb:


> Habt ihr wirklich nur bisschen mehr als 3 Stunden gebraucht?



ich nehme an mein GPS ist kaputt, war selbst auch überrascht


----------



## medicus41 (18. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich nehme an mein GPS ist kaputt, war selbst auch überrascht



Der Kerl hatte aber auch sowas von gehetzt


----------



## xXSimonXx (18. Juli 2012)

Falls ihr schon in Aussicht habt, wann ihr das nächste mal geht, würde ich mich über den Termin freuen(bitte nicht nur einen Tag vorher) damit ich das mit meinem Kollegen abklären kann , wir würden gerne mal mit mehreren fahren, nicht immer nur zu zweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSimonXx (18. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> die gemütliche Tour von heute
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/c95bgmkf8v208if8



Da habt ihr aber ein paar Abkürzungen genommen oder?


----------



## crazyeddie (18. Juli 2012)

abweichungen vom gps. bezüglich der zeit glaube ich, dass wir da schon den ein oder anderen saarländer haben der in unter 2 stunden durchkommt.


----------



## grungebass (18. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> sogar Bilder gemacht, man beachte das erste Bild mit dem abknickenden Pfeil und der Meterangabe 20
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/2ro4gskd350bf81k



ach? der gehört dazu?
ja, dann hat das wohl irgendwann mal jemand falsch verstanden und schon war da'n neuer 'Weg'


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich nehme an mein GPS ist kaputt, war selbst auch überrascht


----------



## xXSimonXx (18. Juli 2012)

grungebass schrieb:


> ach? der gehört dazu?
> ja, dann hat das wohl irgendwann mal jemand falsch verstanden und schon war da'n neuer 'Weg'



An welcher Stelle ist das und was muss man da bezüglich dem Pfeil beachten?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. Juli 2012)

morgen früh ist Treffpunkt in Schüren 09.00 um die blaue Runde unter die Räder zu nehmen. Fahrzeit voraussichtlich 3,5-4h (Novize dabei) wer will kann sich gerne anschließen und NEIN es gibt kein Latte Macchiato zur Begrüßung aber vielleicht (ganz sicher) ein Bierchen nach der Runde


----------



## xXSimonXx (22. Juli 2012)

hat morgen jemand zeit für die grüne?


----------



## xXSimonXx (24. Juli 2012)

Am Donnerstag(26.07.2012) um 9.00Uhr am Startpunkt Ost(Hassel) 
Bitte bescheid geben ob ihr kommt


----------



## xXSimonXx (26. Juli 2012)

wird nix draus heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wgro (29. Juli 2012)

PUR Grün heute...
ca. 12:40 Treffpunkt in Schüren
wer lust hat kommt


----------



## xXSimonXx (2. August 2012)

Hat morgen jemand Zeit für die grüne Pur?(Startpunkt Hassel) Bitte melden


----------



## xXSimonXx (4. August 2012)

Mein Angebot steht weiter, ihr könnt euch immer melden wenn ihr Zeit habt , aber ich kann nur von Hassel aus starten.


----------



## Blocko (5. August 2012)

PUR ist doch immer wieder scheen.

Biete hier mal die wirklich aktuellen und sauberen GPX Daten zur grünen PUR 2012 an: *GRÜNE PUR*

Aktuell ist die genaue Strecke 47,4KM lang und hat (mit Garmin Edge 800) 1060Hm. Bei mir waren es 2:49Std plus 15min "volltanken". 
...noch mehr aufbereitete Infos

Meine Empfehlung: Nutzt die Verpflegungsstation Shell Rohrbach 

Greetz

PS: Passt auf die extremen Auswaschungen in den Downhills auf. Der Klimawandel war leider hier.


----------



## medicus41 (5. August 2012)

Blocko schrieb:


> PUR ist doch immer wieder scheen.
> 
> Biete hier mal die wirklich aktuellen und sauberen GPX Daten zur grünen PUR 2012 an: *GRÜNE PUR*
> 
> ...



Erstaunlich das mit den Höhenmeter. Ich habe die beiden letzten Male immer über 1200HM gemessen. Mit einem Garmin Forerunner. Das es bei unterschiedlichen Geräten zu Abweichungen kommt ist klar, aber schon die blaue PUR hat über 1000HM. Die grüne sollte da ein wenig mehr haben. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. August 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich das mit den Höhenmeter. Ich habe die beiden letzten Male immer über 1200HM gemessen. Mit einem Garmin Forerunner. Das es bei unterschiedlichen Geräten zu Abweichungen kommt ist klar, aber schon die blaue PUR hat über 1000HM. Die grüne sollte da ein wenig mehr haben.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD



Hi,

Die GRÜNE hat definitiv mehr! Die  Höhenmeter liegen bei knapp über 1200. Abweichungen liegen beim GPS wohl an der Belaubung zur Zeit und bei den üblichen Höhenmeterzählern wie Polar etc. an der Taktung der Messung, bei diesen Geräten kann man getrost 10% dazurechnen - in diesem Gelände - wo es stetig hoch und runter geht. Wichtiger Hinweis: Je höher das Tempo, so ungenauer die Höhenmessung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (6. August 2012)

Auch stimme zu: Die Höhenmessung beim Garmin ist wegen dem beschriebenen Grund immer unzuverlässig bzw. einfach zu gering. Mein Sigma MHR 2006 kommt auch auf ca 1200Hm.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (7. August 2012)

Hallo ich hab in den nächsten Tagen vor die Pur zu fahren(kürzere Version),ist da auch alles gut ausgeschildert oder muss man an manchen stellen aufpassen?Gruß


----------



## Blocko (7. August 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab in den nächsten Tagen vor die Pur zu fahren(kürzere Version),ist da auch alles gut ausgeschildert oder muss man an manchen stellen aufpassen?Gruß



alles gut. einzige Herausforderung aus meiner Sicht ist bei auf dem Stiefel an der großen Kreuzung, wo sich die Schleifen (wenn man sie denn alle fahren will) verteilen.


----------



## Cywalker (7. August 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab in den nächsten Tagen vor die Pur zu fahren(kürzere Version),ist da auch alles gut ausgeschildert oder muss man an manchen stellen aufpassen?Gruß



Mich hat's schon mal in Schüren verwirrt. Dort kommt man nach der nördlichen Schleife noch mal zum "Einstiegspunkt" Schüren zurück und muss dann rechts abbiegen und das kurze Stück Asphalt und die kleine Abfahrt erneut fahren. Nach der Abfahrt geht's dann links zum Rückweg ("Stiefel-Schleife" oder so ähnlich)


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (7. August 2012)

Hmm klingt gut,hoffe net dass ich mich verfahre ;-)


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. August 2012)

ich hab vor morgen die PUR zu fahren. Falls sich jemand anschließen will: einfach melden


----------



## medicus41 (9. August 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich hab vor morgen die PUR zu fahren. Falls sich jemand anschließen will: einfach melden



Wohl dem der Freitags freimachen kann, andere müssen schuften.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. August 2012)

ich schaff einfach von 0300-0800 fünf stunden langen allemal


----------



## medicus41 (9. August 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich schaff einfach von 0300-0800 fünf stunden langen allemal



Sehe mer uns am WE auf em Klarenthaler Dorffesche?


----------



## xXSimonXx (10. August 2012)

bin bisschen spät, warst du schon oder gehst du noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (10. August 2012)

Bin 17 km gefahren,war mein erstes mal=)War echt geil,bis mir die Sattelklemmung gerissen ist,dann war der Spass vorbei =(


----------



## xXSimonXx (11. August 2012)

Hat am Donnerstag oder am Freitag jemand zeit für die grüne ?


----------



## falco60V (11. August 2012)

Hi, 
Vielleicht Freitag nachmitag. Mal sehen !


----------



## medicus41 (12. August 2012)

xXSimonXx schrieb:


> Hat am Donnerstag oder am Freitag jemand zeit für die grüne ?



Sag ma, fährst du die auch mal oder postest du nur die Strecke. Ich meine letzteres kann auch schweißtreibend sein )


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## xXSimonXx (12. August 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Sag ma, fährst du die auch mal oder postest du nur die Strecke. Ich meine letzteres kann auch schweißtreibend sein )
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD



Ich will sie mal gerne komplett fahren , bin immer nur Teilstücke gefahren , den letzten Termin hab ich nur abgesagt , weil sich keiner gemeldet hat und mein Kumpel keine Zeit hatte . Das Fahrrad von dem ist kaputt, und ich warte nicht so lang bis er das repariert hat und deswegen bin ich auch hier , das vllt irgendwann mal jemand zeit hat um mit mir die strecke zu fahren(zeigen).

Mfg xXSimonXx


----------



## xXSimonXx (16. August 2012)

Hab morgen Zeit und wollte fragen ob morgen nachmittag jemand Zeit hat ( Startpunkt Hassel) und mit mir die Strecke fährt.?


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (17. August 2012)

Morgen nachmittag solls sehr heiß werden,okay man fährt im wald,besser wäre es morgens...Bin zuletzt morgens um halb acht bei mir (Wecklingen) losgefahren...


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (17. August 2012)

Oh sry hast ja gestern schon gepostet=)


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (17. August 2012)

Bin am überlegen ob ich morgen früh fahre,hätte wieder voll bock drauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSimonXx (17. August 2012)

Wäre dabei , aber vor halb neun oder neun läuft bei mir nichts. Ich kann aber nur in Hassel starten da ich 14 1/2 bin und nicht irgendwo hinfahren kann , und meine eltern können mich auch nicht fahren. ....


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (17. August 2012)

Na dann biste aber noch ziemlich jung und du traust dir die Strecke zu?Was sagen deine Eltern dazu?Weil manche Streckenabschnitte net soo leicht sind für Anfänger oder haste bischen erfahrung was es Biken auf  solchem Terrain  angeht...


----------



## xXSimonXx (17. August 2012)

Bisschen erfahren , kann man sagen  .... Fahre seit März dieses Jahres und hab schon 600km runter, bin schon teilsücke gefahren, wie z.b. rohrbach da am erdbeerland, oberwürzbach bis auf den berg , und kahlenberg bis startpunkt Hassel. Bin an einem Tag auch schon 50 km gefahren , also denk ich schon das das geht. Was sollen meine Eltern da sagen, ist halt mein Hobby...


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (17. August 2012)

Ja sicher bin ich net ob ich fahren soll,hab en schleifen am Rad...Das hört sich an als es von den Umlenkrollen kommen würde,kann es mir auch einbilden...


----------



## xXSimonXx (17. August 2012)

Dann lass es lieber sein , hatte ich auch schon , können ja nächste woche mal fahren.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (18. August 2012)

Denke dass es problem gelöst ist(Kette war falsch an den Umlenkrollen),seltsam ist aber nur dass ich mit der alten Kette auch en geräusch hatte,am besten mal ne Probefahrt=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSimonXx (18. August 2012)

Sry, das hab ich nicht mehr gelesen, sonst hätten wir heute morgen fahren können


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (18. August 2012)

Hatte immernoch so ein knacken beim eintreten der Pedale...Der linke Kurbelarm war ganz wenig locker,vllt ist es jetzt weg =)


----------



## xXSimonXx (18. August 2012)

Wie wärs morgen früh?


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (18. August 2012)

Ich hoffe dass es nur der Deckel überm Lager ist,wollte morgen früh fahren,bin mir aber net ganz sicher =(Is doch alles ******* =(


----------



## xXSimonXx (18. August 2012)

Bis 22Uhr müsste ich schon bescheid wissen.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (18. August 2012)

Schau dir das Bild an..Ich würd ja gern fahren,es bringt aber nix wenn ich dann en richtigen Unfall baue ;-(Vllt siehts schlimmer aus als es is,ich bin aber kein Experte....


----------



## xXSimonXx (18. August 2012)

Achso , hab gedacht du hättest das schon in Ordnung gebracht. Wenns wieder ganz ist meld dich einfach ...


----------



## Torti1 (20. August 2012)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage von einem Neuling, möchte gerne die blaue Pur mal Fahren, ist die Strecke eigendlich kompl. ausgeschildert?


mfg
Thorsten


----------



## Blocko (20. August 2012)

Torti1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage von einem Neuling, möchte gerne die blaue Pur mal Fahren, ist die Strecke eigendlich kompl. ausgeschildert?
> 
> ...




Ja. einfach Augen auf!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. August 2012)

eigentlich sogar sehr gut beschildert. Nur nach der Abfahrt vom Stiefel runter die kleine Schleife zum Steinbruch und die Stiefelschleife zum Grumbachtal könnte übersichtlicher sein
wobei es viele gibt die beide Schleifen nicht fahren/kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (21. August 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> eigentlich sogar sehr gut beschildert. Nur nach der Abfahrt vom Stiefel runter die kleine Schleife zum Steinbruch und die Stiefelschleife zum Grumbachtal könnte übersichtlicher sein
> wobei es viele gibt die beide Schleifen nicht fahren/kennen



Echt? Gibts da Fahrer die das nit kenne?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. August 2012)

um diese Zeit schon zu Späßen aufgelegt


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (21. August 2012)

Die blaue bin ich noch nicht gefahren,bei der Grünen war der Weg gut beschildert...Würde eh nur mit ein zwei anderen fahren...


----------



## xXSimonXx (24. August 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg, ist dein Fahrrad wieder ganz ?


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (25. August 2012)

Jo die beschädigung am Rahmen ist nicht schlimm=)Das Knacken kam vom Laufrad (h)...Also theoretisch startklar..Wollte morgen früh mit nem Arbeitskollegen fahren..Soll ja nur mittags paar Tropfen runterkommen...


----------



## xXSimonXx (25. August 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Jo die beschädigung am Rahmen ist nicht schlimm=)Das Knacken kam vom Laufrad (h)...Also theoretisch startklar..Wollte morgen früh mit nem Arbeitskollegen fahren..Soll ja nur mittags paar Tropfen runterkommen...



Morgen bin ich nicht da , aber hab fast jedes Wochenende und jeden Nachmittag zeit (fast!) . Meldet euch einfach wenn ihr mich mal mitholen würdet  .


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (25. August 2012)

Der Tag heute ist ja noch besser zum Biken,hatte aber Frühschicht bis 14:00...


----------



## manurie (25. August 2012)

Ich versuche mal übernächste Woche die Blaue nach Feierabend zu fahren, ich bin mal unbewusst vor 10 Tagen davon ein kleines Teilstück gefahren, Schilder sind mir aber nicht aufgefallen. Am WE geht es ja nie bei da ich ja dann zuhause in NRW bin.

40 km nach Feierabend sollten ja möglich sein.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (26. August 2012)

Kommt drauf an wann du Feierabend hast ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (26. August 2012)

Normal 16.15 Uhr + umziehen + Bike in den Transporter werfen und von Kleinblittersdorf nach St. Ingbert West düsen, wird dann so 17 Uhr sein.

Ich bin jetzt ab MariäHimmelfahrt ne Ecke nebendran am Pfaffenkopf(Dudweiler) 5x nach Feierabend gefahren so 2-3h, länger sollte die Tour auch nicht dauern, es wird gegen 20 Uhr auch duster.  Und ich muss danach duschen, Freundin Tele und vor 22 Uhr Pizza bestellen. 

Also Einstieg in die Blaue soll St. Ingbert West oder Rentrisch sein.

Willst du etwa mitkommen? Hätte nichts dagegen einzuwenden, fahr sonst immer allein, hatte erst eine geführte Tour, lockere Feierabendrunde 2-3h, 36km 1400hm in Solingen, ich bin hinterher fast von Rad gefallen.  Seitdem habe ich intensiver trainiert und bin auch auf ein Fully(100/100) umgestiegen, also nie wieder Radweg, sondern nur berghoch und runter. 

edit: Nächste Woche geht es eh nicht, bin von Mo-Do in München und erst am Fr. in SB und da kann ich eh kein Termin machen.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (26. August 2012)

Bin zuletzt mitm Nachbar die grüne gefahren..Sind morgens um halb acht bei uns daheim los,das waren 72 km unn 1270hm...Auf der Tour hab ich mich auch zum erstenmal hingelegt bei Elversberg,die hässliche stelle wo es so schlimm runtergeht=)


----------



## manurie (27. August 2012)

Hingelegt?  Habe ich auch schon gemacht, von daher lasse ich eher Passagen aus, die mir zu gefährlich sind. Ich falle meistens immer auf die Knie und die sind sehr vermackt und jetzt wieder ohne Schorf. 

So jetzt Schleppi zusammenklappen und ab nach SB, dann weiter nach München, hoffentlich bekommt man dort kein Hotel, dann könnten wir Nähe Tegernsee übernachten und ich kann abends dort ne Runde drehen.  Da gibt es Berge.  Donnerstag sollte ich geschätzt wieder zurück sein, vielleicht kann ich dann Do, Fr noch fahren bevor es wieder nach NRW geht.


----------



## speedbiker14 (27. August 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Hingelegt?  Habe ich auch schon gemacht, von daher lasse ich eher Passagen aus, die mir zu gefährlich sind. Ich falle meistens immer auf die Knie und die sind sehr vermackt und jetzt wieder ohne Schorf.
> 
> Ich fliege nur an den Stellen wo sonst keiner nieder geht
> http://youtu.be/_RQdXsb7-lA
> ...


----------



## speedbiker14 (27. August 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Bin zuletzt mitm Nachbar die grüne gefahren..Sind morgens um halb acht bei uns daheim los,das waren 72 km unn 1270hm...Auf der Tour hab ich mich auch zum erstenmal hingelegt bei Elversberg,die hässliche stelle wo es so schlimm runtergeht=)



Hmmmm..dort bin ich noch nicht auf die Fresse gefallen aber das ist schon rutschig am Hang in Elversberg
http://youtu.be/f2z9uAv16_s


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f2z9uAv16_s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## manurie (27. August 2012)

bin morgen in garmisch, kleime feierabemdrinde in den alpen, so 3h sollten möglich sein, bis es duster wird, sorry für das kritzel, smartphone eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (28. August 2012)

Ich meine ja die Stelle am Friedhof hoch über die Straße dann kommt ne 3er Passage,da ist auch ne Treppe mit paar Stufen,da weiter unten hab ich mich hingelegt=(Aber die Wunde is ja wieder verheilt,wenns am Samstag morgen trocken is,wird wieder gefahren =)


----------



## MeMa (28. August 2012)

Jetzt mal Frage von mir.
Jeder redet von der Pur aber selber da war ich noch nicht.

Lohnt sie sich? Ich mein, ist technisch was dabei? 
Im Internet find ich recht wenig Fotos und ich würde Samstag gern hin.

VG


----------



## Torti1 (28. August 2012)

Bin letzten Mittwoch die blaue gefahren, und in Schüren gestartet, sag mal nicht schlecht, geht am Anfang gleich richtig los... gibt schon ein paar schöne Trails.

Der Pur Trail hinterm Sportplatz ist auch nicht schlecht.

jetzt nur noch die grüne...


----------



## MeMa (28. August 2012)

welche ist denn welche?
und welche führt elversberg vorbei? 
hatte das video gerade gesehen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. August 2012)

beide führen in Elversberg am Friedhof vorbei


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Frage von mir.
> Jeder redet von der Pur aber selber da war ich noch nicht.
> 
> Lohnt sie sich? Ich mein, ist technisch was dabei?
> ...



Huhu,

also ich denk mal Du bist eher von der Bergabfraktion, die PUR ist eine sehr schöne Strecke, aber eher für Touren bzw Marathon orientierte Fahrer!
Technisch ist nicht wirklich was schweres dabei! Bzw das liegt eher im Auge des betrachters!

Fahren sollte man Sie auf jedenfall mal, wie gesagt nette Strecke die FUN macht! 

Gruß


----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

Wo du recht hast 
werd trotzdem mal vorbeischauen. denke das ich die kurze mal in angriff nehme. möchte mal schauen. immer nur sagenweg ist langweilig


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. August 2012)

Also wenn Du magst dräng ich mich einfach mal auf und begleite Dich  , ich wollt am Samstag auch in die Gegend!


----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

Warum nicht 

Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich bei deinem Tempo mithalten kann


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. August 2012)

Wann und wo wolltest Du denn starten? 

Man(n) kann sich ja anpassen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

DAS ist mal eine gute Frage 
Hab mich noch gar nicht schlau gemacht wo man auf die Pur einsteigt.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. August 2012)

Hmm..nun gut! 

Ich denk mal wenn Du immer auf dem Sagenweg unterwegs bist kommst Du aus der SLS er Gegend und kannste über die A6 nach Sankt Ingbert anreisen, dann ist es das Einfachste wenn Du Sankt Ingbert West abfährst und am P+R Parkplatz in Sengscheidt startest!

Jetzt müsste man nur noch nen Zeitpunkt finden ;-)


----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

Ich würde erstmal die blaue glaub ich in Angriff nehmen.
Theoretisch hab ich ab 13 Uhr Zeit 

Kommst du aus der Ecke SLS?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. August 2012)

Blaue und Grüne starten parallel in Sengscheidt, von daher passt das! 
Nö ich komme aus dem Saarbrücker Raum!

Also 13 uhr in Sengscheidt am P+R Parkplatz???


----------



## Blocko (29. August 2012)

...war mit ihm auch schon am Start auf der PUR. Er kann sich gut den Normalos anpassen. 
Schade, hätte auch Lust am Samstag aber am Sonntag ist ja das große Event auf fast gleicher Strecke.  

@ [email protected]: Willst ja nicht dem Rotwild folgen, wie du letzten Sa meintest. Schade eigentlich. Gibt ja auch andere 
Also viel Spass und lasst die Marathonstreckenausschilderung ganz.  

@ MeMa: Wie ist denn das Strive so? War auch lange am überlegen mir mal ein Enduro zuzulegen. Hatte diverse getestet in Willingen 2011... leider war das Rotwild E1 doch das beste beim Testen, aber über die Vorzüge vom Strive brauchen wir nicht zu reden.


----------



## MeMa (29. August 2012)

Muss sagen das ich mit dem Strive zufrieden bin 
Hab letztens die 75 km Marke geknackt und konnte immernoch gut reintreten. Dämpfer gut, hydraulische Sattelstütze sowieso, agil, schnell nur die Bremsen hatten auf der ersten Fahrt gelitten, aber mittlerweile ist das auch top 

Ich will es mal so sagen: drauf gesessen und dem Bike direkt vertraut! Das hatte ich so noch nie.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (29. August 2012)

Eijo ich will am Samstag die Grüne fahren,hab ja das richtige Bike,nämlich en Marathonfully ;-)Spass beiseite,die Strecke hat mir beim letzten mal richtig Spass gemacht,deshalb will ich auch wieder hin...Ist auch en gutes Training ;-)


----------



## Blocko (30. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Muss sagen das ich mit dem Strive zufrieden bin
> Hab letztens die 75 km Marke geknackt und konnte immernoch gut reintreten. Dämpfer gut, hydraulische Sattelstütze sowieso, agil, schnell nur die Bremsen hatten auf der ersten Fahrt gelitten, aber mittlerweile ist das auch top
> 
> Ich will es mal so sagen: drauf gesessen und dem Bike direkt vertraut! Das hatte ich so noch nie.



75Km mit dem Teil. Respekt!! Bin am Sa mit dem Lux 77KM unterwegs gewesen und... naja, es war ok 
wieviel wiegt, denn dein Teil voll aufgebaut?


----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

14, 8 kg  

Muss sagen das es aber leichter geht als mein altes cube.
Für nichts auf der Welt würde ich dieses bike wieder hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (30. August 2012)

Is schon en anständiges Gewicht,aber für en Enduro in ordnung...Wenn es aber Berghoch geht, merkt man doch es gewicht oder?


----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

Finde ich nicht.
Das Cube davor hatte 15,2 kg und ich hab ehrlich gesagt nichts dagegen das es so schwer ist. Klar bin ich nicht schneller als einer mit nem Carbon MTB, aber mittlerweile doch recht flott unterwegs.

Außerdem gehts ja nicht darum Berg hoch nen Preis zu gewinnen. Bin halt mehr Bergrunterfraktion und dafür ist es wie gemacht 

Hab übrigens schon Leute mit nem Downhiller Touren fahren sehen. Und das ist noch ne Nummer krasser. 
Kommt halt alles auf deinen Traningsstatus an.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (30. August 2012)

War ja nur ne Frage...Die Pur hat halt viele Hm,aber wenn de klarkommst isses doch gut...En Enduro is halt mal eher für die Bergrunterfahrer ;-)Ich darf halt mit meinem 100mm Fahrwerk auch net zuuu wild machen ;-)


----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

Naja... Sagenweg ist auch nicht ohne und hat genug Höhenmeter.... 
wenn man trainiert ist, ist alles machbar....


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (30. August 2012)

Der Sagenweg is bestimmt schön=)Im Saarland gibts noch sehr viel zu entdecken =)


----------



## rastlos (30. August 2012)

Hallo,


habe das mountainbiken ja auch seit einem jahr für mich endeckt.bin die grüne pur jetzt zwei mal gefahren und von der beschilderung ist die echt super.die blaue bin ich auch mehrfach gefahren,check das aber nicht ganz.wenn ich in schüren angekommen bin trennt sich die strecke ja bei der "stiefelrunde".wuss ich dann statt über die brücke gerade aus bis ich wieder ans tretbecken komme und dann später die stiefelrunde fahren um wieder nach st.ingbert zu kommen?


Übrigends danke an die leute die das ganze möglich gemacht haben.finde die grüne konditionell schon echt stramm,besonders am schluss wenn man denkt das es gleich vorbei sein muss bekommt man noch ein paar richtige kracher anstiege geliefert.fies 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (30. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Naja... Sagenweg ist auch nicht ohne und hat genug Höhenmeter....
> wenn man trainiert ist, ist alles machbar....



14,8kg ist fett. Aber geile Einstellung: "Es kommt nur auf den Trainingszustand an." 
mein mittelfristiges Ziel ist ein 650B mit 150mm und unter 13kg. aber halt ein Traum  - noch.

wo ist denn der Sagenweg??? ...testen will... Ist das Deine Heimstrecke?


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (30. August 2012)

Könnte hier sein oder?
http://www.wanderbares-saarland.de/wanderwege/litermontsagenweg.html


----------



## MeMa (30. August 2012)

Sagenweg ist bei Nalbach. 

Mit dem Nerve auf jeden Fall machbar und angenehm.
Es ist alles dabei auf den knapp 18 km.
Berg hoch, berg runter, schnell, technisch, jede menge Wurzelteppiche, Treppen, Sprünge, Bike tragen, Bike schieben usw.  

Eigentlich geniale Strecke 
Ich denke das ich Wettertechnisch die Pur auch nochmal verlegen und am We dann den Sagenweg doch nochmal in Anspruch nehme.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (30. August 2012)

Jaja das liebe Wetter,es muss Samstag nur trocken sein ;-)Temperatur ist egal =)


----------



## Cywalker (30. August 2012)

rastlos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> .wuss ich dann statt über die brücke gerade aus bis ich wieder ans tretbecken komme und dann später die stiefelrunde fahren um wieder nach st.ingbert zu kommen?



Genau so ist es, das kurz Stück vom "Waldparkplatz" bis zur Gabelung muss dabei doppel gefahren werden. Glaub ich zumindest...


----------



## doc_snyder (30. August 2012)

Wenn du die blaue Pur fährst, kommst du zwei mal am Schürer Hof (das Cafe) vorbei. Bei ersten Mal musst du nach der Abfahrt gradeaus über den Bach, beim zweiten Mal direkt nach der Abfahrt nach links über den Holzsteg. An der Stelle sind schon viele (mich eingeschlossen) gescheitert


----------



## xXSimonXx (30. August 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg , wann willste den Samstag fahren?


----------



## manurie (30. August 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> War ja nur ne Frage...Die Pur hat halt viele Hm,aber wenn de klarkommst isses doch gut...En Enduro is halt mal eher für die Bergrunterfahrer ;-)Ich darf halt mit meinem 100mm Fahrwerk auch net zuuu wild machen ;-)


Aus eigener Erfahrung, ich hab mir anfangs des Jahres nen Endurorahmen gekauft, ein Nicolai AM h160/v160/170 und wollte den aufbauen und hab dann festgestellt, das meine Fahrkünste dafür noch nicht ausreichen. Fertig wäre der bei ca. 14,5 kg und 2500 mehr gewesen. So habe ich sinnvoll in mein Hardtail investiert, eben bessere Gabel, Reifen, Bremsen und Fullyrahmen 100/100. Da bin ich jetzt bei ca. 12,5kg fahrfertig, Teile sind robust und zuverlässig.

Aber mit nem Downhillbike möchte ich nicht in den Uphill, selbst ein gestandener Downhiller mit dem ich ne Tour gemacht habe hält nichts davon.

Ich wollte eventuell morgen schon die Blaue fahren ab 14 Uhr, aber das Wetter sieht eher schlecht aus, muss mal morgen den detaillierten Wetterbericht abwarten, ansonsten nächste Woche, sofern mich meine Firma nicht woanders hinjagt, hab da noch keine Infos, bin heute erst später aus München gekommen.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (31. August 2012)

Also wenn's trocken bleibt will ich so 11-12 losfahren...Kann nur hoffen dass es net regnet ;-(


----------



## doc_snyder (31. August 2012)

bei Regen und Schlamm ist die pur erst richtig interessant 

Und: ganz sicher keine alten Omas oder Hundehalter mitten aufm Trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (31. August 2012)

Immer diese Schönwetterfahrer ^^


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (31. August 2012)

Schönwetterfahrer=) Naja will nur net im strömenden Regen fahren=)Wenn die Strecke bischen nass ist,dann hab ich auch kein problem damit=)Also morgen mittag in Hassel..;-)


----------



## MeMa (31. August 2012)

Dann fährst du generell nie lange Strecken? ;-p


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (31. August 2012)

Was hat das mem Wetter zu tun ?=)Ich fahre gern längere Strecken ;-)


----------



## manurie (31. August 2012)

Wenns regnet fahre ich auch nicht, Batsch von unten macht mir nichts aus.  habe ja gleich Feierabend und dann 1x Wetterradar abgerufen und dann treffe ich eine Entscheidung.

edit: Bin nicht gefahren wegen Regen, werde die Blaue am Montag fahren, Dienstag soll das Wetter auch gut sein, aber darauf will ich mich nicht verlassen, die Tage werden kürzer und dann reicht es nicht für eine Feierabendrunde. Ich bin kein Weichei, weil ich bei Regen nicht fahre, sondern, ich arbeite zu 90% ständig draussen und bin schon dort total durchnässt nach 10h oder mehr ins Hotel gekommen, wo man die Klamotten bis zum nächsten Tag noch nicht einmal trocken bekommt. Von daher fahre ich in meiner Freizeit nicht bei Regen.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (1. September 2012)

Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit,ist die grüne heut gesperrt oder doch erst morgen?


----------



## speedbiker14 (1. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit,ist die grüne heut gesperrt oder doch erst morgen?


Also ich würde heute nicht im Bereich Oberwürzbach auf der Pur fahren,denn an vielen Stellen kommt man genau entgegen gesetzt der Marthon Strecke! Das kann eng werden


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (1. September 2012)

Na klasse =(dann kann ich heut ja wieder net fahren=(


----------



## speedbiker14 (1. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Na klasse =(dann kann ich heut ja wieder net fahren=(


Es gibt doch viel mehr als die Pur!
mein Tip fahr nach Kirkel dort hast Du zu 100% deine Ruhe und mehr Trails als auf der Pur )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (1. September 2012)

War die letzte zeit oft in Kirkel die Tafel Tour und den Felsenpfad fahren ;-)Will ja net nur Trails,en paar Km un Hm wären auch ganz schön=)Wenn ich daheim die Pur fahre,habe ich so ca 75 km un 1300Hm,das is halt schon en besseres Training ;-)


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. September 2012)

ist der Felsenpfad in Kirkel nicht für Radler gesperrt??


----------



## falco60V (1. September 2012)

Hi

Welche Strecken, Blau oder Grün,  macht Heute und (oder) Morgen Probleme ?

Gruss


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (1. September 2012)

Oh dann muss ich was verwechselt haben ;-)


----------



## Cywalker (1. September 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ist der Felsenpfad in Kirkel nicht für Radler gesperrt??



Felsenpfad schon, aber es gibt ja noch einige Pfade mehr.


----------



## JAY85 (1. September 2012)

Also die Blaue Pur hat mim Marathon nix zu tun.
Wie speedbiker schon erwähnte sollte man die grüne heut  und morgen meiden außer die Abschnitte die auch Blau sind (z.b. Stiefel,Schüren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falco60V (1. September 2012)

Hi 

War auf der Blaue unterwegs => alles I/O !


----------



## rastlos (1. September 2012)

doc_snyder schrieb:


> Wenn du die blaue Pur fährst, kommst du zwei mal am Schürer Hof (das Cafe) vorbei. Bei ersten Mal musst du nach der Abfahrt gradeaus über den Bach, beim zweiten Mal direkt nach der Abfahrt nach links über den Holzsteg. An der Stelle sind schon viele (mich eingeschlossen) gescheitert



Ok,danke dir.


----------



## manurie (1. September 2012)

@M4jOrK03nIg 
Biste am Freitag die Blaue gefahren? trotz des Wetters? Ich ja nicht.

_Wenn ich daheim die Pur fahre,habe ich so ca 75 km un 1300Hm,das is halt schon en besseres Training ;-)_
Wegen hm brauchste die Pur nicht fahren, da bekomme ich auf meinem moderaten Traningstrail in Dudweiler(Pfaffenkopf) nicht weit weg von der Pur schon nach 35km mehr zusammen.

Ich fahre am Montag definitiv die Blaue, regnen soll es nicht und bin ab ca. 17.00 Uhr in St. Ingbert West als Einstieg, besser wärs von Rentrisch aus, wer mitmöchte soll da sein. Am Dienstag fahre ich wieder Pfaffenkopf und wenn es sich ergibt ein Teilstück um Rentrisch rum der Pur mit.

Achso Hm, ich bin vor ca. 4 Wochen ne organisierte Feierabendrunde in 
Solingen mitgefahren, die war saugeil, waren nur 35 km und 1500hm, ich war danach fix und fertig und nicht einmal fähig zu denken dabei.


----------



## medicus41 (1. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> @M4jOrK03nIg
> Biste am Freitag die Blaue gefahren? trotz des Wetters? Ich ja nicht.
> 
> _Wenn ich daheim die Pur fahre,habe ich so ca 75 km un 1300Hm,das is halt schon en besseres Training ;-)_
> ...



St.inbert West? Sengscheid? Dort kommt die blaue aber nicht durch, nur die Grüne.


----------



## Cywalker (1. September 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> St.inbert West? Sengscheid? Dort kommt die blaue aber nicht durch, nur die Grüne.


 
Ist aber nur en Katzensprung bis zur blauen.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (2. September 2012)

Die PUR is für mich halt ne möglichkeit Hm zu machen=)Wohne ja im Bliesgau,da macht man während na Tour vllt max 500-600 Hm wenn de lang genug fährst,is halt ziemlich flach ^^


----------



## manurie (2. September 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> St.inbert West? Sengscheid? Dort kommt die blaue aber nicht durch, nur die Grüne.


Ich bin vor ca. 2-3 Wochen(MariäHimmelfahrt), da wusste ich noch nichts von der Blauen/Grünen von Ensheim kommend die Staffel runter, da landet man doch in Sengscheid, über die Autobahnbrücke und gleich danach links rein, kurz vorm Autohaus rechts, dann unter der Schnellstrasse durch und schon biste auf der Blauen, dauert keine 5min, weil nur flach und bergrunter. Ich bin dann allerdings über Rentrisch nach Dudweiler(Pfaffenkopf) gefahren, dort kann man auch geil fahren, paar leichte Singletrails und ein richtig mittelschwerer Trail in den Wald gebaut, soll eigentlich ne Downhillstrecke sein.  Ist recht winklig, steil und paar Sprünge, ist eben technisch und mit vielleicht ca. 400- 500m sehr kurz. Aber mit mit nem XC-Fully voll fahrbar, wenn man die entsprechende Fahrtechnik hat, die habe ich aber noch nicht.
Hier der Einstieg:





Der Einstieg und Ausstieg sehen ganz normal aus, ich glaube nicht Viele wissen von dem Trail. Mit ein wenig Ortskenntnis kommt man dahin, also die Landstrasse von Dudweiler nach Rentrisch nehmen, gleich hinter der Schnellstrasse Unterführung auf den Parkplatz, ist Ortsausgang Dudweiler. Dort den Stich in den Wald rein und längs zur Schnellstrasse zur Uni fahren, dort die erste Abbiegung nach links nehmen, weiter berghoch und dann kommt man an eine Kreuzung der Waldwege, links geht es direkt zum Pfaffenkopf hoch. Da rechts abbiegen und gleich danach, sieht aus wie ein Singletrail berghoch fahren, ist auch ein Singletrail, oben angekommen geht es auch wieder so runter. kurz bevor man oben ist, sieht man rechts diesen *Trail* der endet unten an einer Rasthütte und an einem weiteren Wegkreuz, geradeaus kommt man an der Landstrasse zwischen Scheidt und Dudweiler raus. Oder man fährt links, links, links und kommt wieder am Trail raus.


----------



## manurie (2. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Die PUR is für mich halt ne möglichkeit Hm zu machen=)Wohne ja im Bliesgau,da macht man während na Tour vllt max 500-600 Hm wenn de lang genug fährst,is halt ziemlich flach ^^


Kann ich verstehen, ich hab in Kleinblittersdorf auch nur die Möglichkeit in den Bliesgau zu fahren, ist echt ätzend, weil überall nur Landwirtschaft und keine richtige Strecke für MTB, eben viel Schotter und feiner Schotter, deswegen fahre ich ja mittlerweile nach Dudweiler mit dem Auto hin, da haste Wald und natürlich belassene Strecken, selbst wenn es die Forstautobahn ist.

Von kleinblittersdorf kann ich ohne Auto nur Grundlagentraining machen, eben mit Rennrad an der Saar in Frankreich entlang.

Hier in Wuppertal hab ich das einfacher, 3-4km flach an der Wupper lang, eben raus aus der Stadt, zum warmwerden und dann rein in den Wald, Höhenprofil ist ähnlich wie Dudweiler/St.Ingbert. Der Einzigste Unterschied wäre, hier ist der Wald schlammiger(batschig) und ich hab auf den Singletrail mehr Steine, aber ich fahre beides gerne, eben dort im Saarland oder hier das Bergische Land.


----------



## manurie (3. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg und ich haben die Blaue heute gefahren, nicht komplett, kurz vor Schluss haben wir uns auf dem Rückweg verfahren, es war da auch nicht eindeutig ausgeschildert und den Stiefel haben wir auch nicht gefahren, weil ich einfach zu langsam am Berg war und uns die Zeit ausging, wurde schon dunkel. Sind von Rentrisch gestartet in Richtung Spiesen.

Die Woche soll das Wetter noch gut bleiben, da will ich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag den Stiefel fahren und den Rest des verfahrenen Weges. Morgen ist Regeneration angesagt, da nehme ich das RR und fahre locker an der Saar(Frankreich) lang.

Die Blaue ist aber schon geil, den Trail am Friedhof bei Spiesen bin ich nicht gefahren, das übersteigt meine Möglichkeiten, bin vorher aber auch schon abgestiegen, ich bin kein Fahrtechnikass. Knie und Ellenbogen sind trotzdem blutig, bin bei null Bewegung, wir haben angehalten, umgefallen und nicht rechtzeitig aus Klickies rausgekommen.

Ich fand auf der Pur die schnellen, flachen Trails gut, erst Recht die Sandigen, Schlamm mag ich auch, bloss da war ja nichts. Und ich hab da meine Angst überwunden auch mal ne steile Passage runterzufahren.

Für die Pur könnte ich auch andere Reifen montieren können, hab aktuell nen Conti MountainKing drauf, da wäre der Conti RaceKing oder X-King ideal, weils eben sehr trocken ist. Nur ich fahre in Wuppertal sehr verschlammte Trails. Ich werde mal die Woche ummontieren, da ich ja noch den Stiefel und rund um den Pfaffenkopf fahren möchte.


----------



## Oberaggi (4. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Die PUR is für mich halt ne möglichkeit Hm zu machen=)Wohne ja im Bliesgau,da macht man während na Tour vllt max 500-600 Hm wenn de lang genug fährst,is halt ziemlich flach ^^



Da kennst du den Bliesgau aber nicht richtig. Die Trails sind vielleicht nicht so zahlreich, aber hm kann man dort mehr als genug machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Da kennst du den Bliesgau aber nicht richtig. Die Trails sind vielleicht nicht so zahlreich, aber hm kann man dort mehr als genug machen.





So isses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 un nach Kirkel is es auch nicht weit


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (5. September 2012)

Naja ein totaler Neuling bin ich ja im Bliesgau net,aber bin ja noch net jeden weg gefahren ;-)Sicher gibt es noch genug Wege zum entdecken...Die Pur gefällt ma halt,fahre am Samstag wohl auch wieder die Grüne...Ei wenn ihr es Bliesgau mitm Bike so gut kennt dann müsst ihr mich mal mitnehmen ;-)


----------



## Oberaggi (5. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Naja ein totaler Neuling bin ich ja im Bliesgau net,aber bin ja noch net jeden weg gefahren ;-)Sicher gibt es noch genug Wege zum entdecken...Die Pur gefällt ma halt,fahre am Samstag wohl auch wieder die Grüne...Ei wenn ihr es Bliesgau mitm Bike so gut kennt dann müsst ihr mich mal mitnehmen ;-)


Weißt ja, samstags um 14h bB


----------



## manurie (5. September 2012)

Ich will morgen den Stiefel fahren und dann raus nach Dudweiler, am Dienstag ging dann doch nichts mehr, weil die Beine doch ein wenig mehr schmerzten und ich am RR den Hinterreifen noch wechseln musste und ein wenig einkaufen musste ich auch noch und mit der bisgen Restzeit hat es sich nicht mehr gelohnt überhaupt aufs Bike zu steigen. Heute hab ich das RR genommen und 70km nach Feierabend abgerissen ganz locker, eben einfach nur Kondition machen. Freitag will ich auch locker rumrollen, egal ob MTB oder RR, weil Samstags mache ich ne längere Tour am Heimatort Wuppertal und da will ich fit sein. Sonntag mal sehen, am Montag wieder RR bin in Ostfriesland, Dienstag je nach Zeit ne Minirunde in Wuppertal, am Mittwoch geht dann wieder Saarland, so meine Planung und irgendwo dazwischen noch einen Ruhetag machen. Ostfriesland würde ich aber schon gerne fahren, weil ich die Strecke noch nicht kenne.

Die Grüne würde ich auch gerne fahren, bloss da muss ich bestimmt bis nächstes Jahr warten, da das ja nur bei mir nach Feierabend geht und es ist auch ganz selten dass ich mal am WE im Saarland bin und wenn das so ist, dann habe ich auch Arbeit und kann nicht.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (5. September 2012)

Die grüne ist vllt en bischen lang nach Feierabend ;-)Besser am WE mittags starten=)


----------



## manurie (5. September 2012)

Freitags gings bei mir ab 14 Uhr, aber das reicht auch nicht von der Zeit, ich bin noch nicht so schnell im Uphill.  Ich mach die Grüne dann nächstes Jahr, da sollte ich auch fitter sein.


----------



## manurie (6. September 2012)

Ich bin heute den Stiefel gefahren, wer hat sich denn da die Streckenführung einfallen lassen, man fährt einen langen super Trail hoch, für mich stellenweise nicht fahrbar, eben schiebbar, und auf der geschotterten Forstautobahn runter, mir Ausnahme von so Stückchen Singletrails. Ich kam mir vor wie ein Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn. Und ich habe die Richtungsschilder richtig gelesen. Mir ist nach dem Anstieg und ner kleinen Abfahrt ein Anderer entgegengekommen, der fuhr die Gegenrichtung. Ich werde morgen da noch mal hin und dann fahre ich auch die Gegenrichtung. Unten in Rentrisch angekommen, habe ich dann die Biege zum Pfaffenkopf(Dudweiler) gemacht und bin da noch 2h gefahren, vieles doppelt, aber auch die Wiederholung macht Spass, ich bin im Uphill und fahrtechnisch auch nicht der Stärkste. Und so Sachen wie in Spiesen(Friedhof) oder den Rotwildtrail oder Bikepark muss ich mir nicht antun. Ich hab heut selbst am Paffenkopf Sachen gefahren, die ich auf Grund der Streckenführung von Rentrisch aus sonst nicht hatte und hatte mehr Spass wie am Stiefel.


----------



## falco60V (6. September 2012)

Hi

Es stimmt das den Stiefel hochzufahren frustriert aber da hochzufahren ist keine Kunst.



> Und so Sachen wie in Spiesen(Friedhof)muss ich mir nicht antun



Ja dieses Teil ist nicht jedermans Sache

Aber so im ganzen ist der Kurs nicht schlecht, und es gibt immer noch die Möglichkeit andersrum zu fahren sodass der Stiefel abfahrt wird !


----------



## crazyeddie (6. September 2012)

und was du als pfaffenkopf bezeichnest, sind gehlenberg und bartenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (6. September 2012)

@falco60V
Um den Frust abzubauen, werde ich morgen die Gegenrichtung nehmen. Mich hat es jedenfalls frustriert, sehr sogar.

Von der Steigung her könnte ich auch den Trail hochfahren, die Kondition und Kraft wäre da, wenn es eben wäre, nur es ist ein wenig technisch und ich habe die Angst mit den Klickies nicht rauszukommen, wenn ich den Speed nicht habe um da so paar Steine zu bewältigen. Ich kanns im Uphill jedenfalls nicht flüssig durchfahren, das ist auch mein Manko und daran arbeite ich momentan um es zu verbessern.

@crazyeddie
Ich hab da in der Ecke mal gewohnt, die Strasse hiess auch Pfaffenkopfstr. ,also es war sehr nahe wo die Strasse von Dudweiler nach Rentrisch sich mit der Schnellstrasse nach Ensheim sich kreuzt und den Berg wo ich vor mir sah, war für mich der Pfaffenkopf und auch umgangssprachlich von meinen Nachbarn so geprägt. Wenn das jetzt anders heisst, dann habe ich schon immer einem Irrtum aufgesessen, ich meine jedenfalls das Gebiet zwischen Dudweiler, Scheidt, Rentrisch.

Es lässt sich aber geil dort fahren, zumindest für mich, entsprechende Ortkentniss habe ich da. Ich war damals fast täglich mit dem Hund im Wald und kannte jeden Pfad, ist aber schon über 10 Jahre her.


----------



## falco60V (6. September 2012)

Hallo

Kann mir jemanden sagen wo oder was die Totenkopf Abfahrt ist ?


----------



## speedbiker14 (6. September 2012)

falco60V schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemanden sagen wo oder was die Totenkopf Abfahrt ist ?



Das ist die Totenkopf Abfahrt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDiLK94vf1Q"]Totenkopf Abfahrt MTB Marathon in St.Ingbert - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist bei der Eichertsfelsenhöhle in Oberwürzbach


----------



## crazyeddie (7. September 2012)

pfaffenkopf ist ja quasi nur zwischen freibad, scheidterstraße und rentrischer straße. gehlenberg ist der mit den unterirdischen wasserbehältern, bartenberg der richtung scheidt. da geht schon so einiges, habe ja vor einiger zeit mal ne geführte tour unter anderem auch da durch gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=471570


----------



## manurie (7. September 2012)

Ok, dann weiss ich jetzt Bescheid. Lässt sich nett dort fahren. Ich hab mir mal deine Tourdaten angesehen, der Rest der Tour sieht ja nett aus, ich muss mir mal ein Navi zulegen, dann kann ich bestimmte Touren mal nachfahren. So tracke ich nur mit dem Android mit.


----------



## manurie (7. September 2012)

Ich und der Stiefel, wir wurden auch heute keine Freunde, bins umgekehrt gefahren und ganz oben hab ich mich verfranzt und unterhalb des Trails runtergefahren, danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr nochmal da hochfahren, aber eine Erkenntnis gewonnen, der falsche Weg runter ist noch bessere Weg hoch, wie auf der Streckenführung der Pur, kommt mir auch besser entgegen, ich bin im Uphill nicht so gut, obwohl ich die letzten 4 Monate viel gefahren bin, eben hoch und runter, hatte schon im Juni ne spürbare Leistungsverbesserung und im Juli ne fette Grippe, da ging 4 Wochen lang gar nichts. Ich bin dann raus nach Dudweiler, eben Gehlenberg/Bartenberg fahren und hab mir das so zusammengelegt ohne irgendwas doppelt zu fahren, die Abfahrt vom Gehlenberg nach Rentrisch ist geil, fast 1km Singletrail runter und nach untenraus immer holpriger und verdammt schnell, sowas liebe ich. Weil ich noch Zeit hatte bin ich auf der Blauen von Rentrisch in Richtung Nord wieder eingestiegen um den verpassten Rückweg vom Montag zu finden, das hat sich gelohnt. Ich wurde dort unterwegs im Uphill überholt, aber im Downhill flache Passage, ich liebe das ja, war ich ganz schnell wieder dran. Ich mag eben gemächlich hoch und flüssig runter, also nicht steil hoch und steil runter. Hab den Rückweg der Blauen gefunden nach Rentrisch und da war wieder so ein schneller Trail dabei "freu". Also nach dem Misserfolg Stiefel hat es sich trotzdem gelohnt heute. 29km, 2,5h, 800hm mit Android getrackt und alles locker. Morgen ist wieder das Bergische Land dran, ich freu mich auf die verschlammten Pisten, nen Saaarländer sagt "batschig" dazu. 

Mittwoch starte ich den Trail am Stiefel noch mal neu, da will ich unbedingt runter, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, Montag und Dienstag bin ich ja in Norddeutschland unterwegs und wenn es zeitlich möglich ist, dann montags mit dem RR ne Tour, Dienstag wird eher nen langer Tag und da könnte ich ja mal ne Pause einlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falco60V (7. September 2012)

HI 

Habe ich dich vileicht gesichtet ?
Ich mit Yeti war mit einem Freund Stumpy unterwegs.


----------



## manurie (7. September 2012)

Am Stiefel bestimmt nicht, bin gegen 14.30 eingestiegen und ca. 45 min später wieder raus und gegen ca. 17.30 war ich mit der Tour fertig. Ich hab am Stiefel auch keinen Biker getroffen, nur kurz vorher und nachher. Wenn dir vielleicht was aufgefallen ist, ich hab auf dem Parkplatz vorm Stiefel den Firmentransporter abgestellt, von der Grösse nicht übersehbar, jungfrauenweiss, 6 Meter lang, bin von Kleinblittersdorf gekommen, deshalb der Transporter.

Nur am Ende der Tour habe ich mehrere Biker getroffen, gestern auch, ich fahre immer einsam.   Ausser am Montag, da hatte ich einen Mitfahrer auf der Blauen, er weit vorne und ich weit hinten. 

Obwohl ich hab mich am Mittwoch unterhalten auf Tour zufällig an der Saar in Frankreich, war mit RR unterwegs und son Breitreifenflachfahrer wollte unbedingt nen Vergleich und hat mir dann seine Pulswerte mitgeteilt, war aber nett. Und heute hatte ich auf dem letzten Stück der Blauen auch nen Gespräch, leider nicht sehr lange. Ansonsten das übliche Gespräch, Smalltalk, ich rede auch mit Wanderen und Hundeführer. Achso, der Trail beim Gehlenberg wurde beschädigt, hab ich über so einen Smalltalk erfahren, weil ich hatte den Weg dahoch eingeschlagen habe, aber den Singletrail fahren wollte und auf dem Weg ist der Stich in diesen Trail.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (8. September 2012)

Bin vorhin die grüne gefahren,aber oben am Kahlenberg ist die Beschilderung *******,oder bin ich blind?Bin wieder vor Hassel rausgekommen=(


----------



## Blocko (8. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Bin vorhin die grüne gefahren,aber oben am Kahlenberg ist die Beschilderung *******,oder bin ich blind?Bin wieder vor Hassel rausgekommen=(



für blinde
GPS Daten grüne PUR 2012


----------



## falco60V (8. September 2012)

Blind und dazu kein GPs da wird's schwer


----------



## Blocko (8. September 2012)

falco60V schrieb:


> Blind und dazu kein GPs da wird's schwer


----------



## EvilDevil (9. September 2012)

Hi!

Wir sind heute morgen auch die grüne Pur zum ersten Mal gefahren. Startpunkt war IGB-West. Technisch stellenweise sehr nett (die Strohballen an der einen Abfahrt waren lustig ;-) - sind wohl noch vom Marathon übrig), war aber alles fahrbar. Den etwas versteckten Rotwild-Trail sind wir zweimal gefahren ;-) )
Die Beschilderung war soweit okay, bis auf eine Stelle in der Nähe von Hassel (Weggabelung)... dort war auf den ersten Blick kein Schild zu sehen, auf den zweiten Blick war rechts dann ein Schild vorhanden, das nach rechts zeigte, aber dort kam man wieder an den Ausgangspunkt der "Schleife" zurück. 
Man muss dort links fahren, nach 500 Meter ist dann auch wieder ein grünes Schild. Nach genauem Betrachten waren dann auch grüne Pfeile auf einem Baum an der Gabelung aufgesprüht... Schilddiebe gibt es wohl überall...
Im angehängten Bild hab ich das markiert, ist vielleicht einfacher als die Erklärung ;-)




Ansonsten gab es manchmal ewig lange keine Schilder, besonders gegen Ende der Tour und manche Schilder waren so ausgebleicht, dass man Probleme hatte, die grünen und blauen Schilder zu unterscheiden...
Nach knapp über 4 Stunden incl. 2 Futterpausen und Wegesucherei waren wir dann wieder am P+M-Parkplatz. 's hat Spass g'macht und war eine Abwechslung zu den Trails im MTB-Park Pfälzerwald ;-)

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (9. September 2012)

Wenn ich lang genug suche,werd ich auch mal die richtige Richtung finden


----------



## xXSimonXx (9. September 2012)

Du fährst von Rohrbach her den Kahlenberg hoch , bis ganz hoch, dann kommste an so nem Strommast raus , dort fährst du immer weiter gerade aus, dann kommste an der kahlenberghütte raus, nach dieser geht es links einen geteerten weg runter, du fährst dort aber vorbei und weiter gerade aus , kurz danach geht es links einen schmalen waldweg runter den fährst du runter, nach diesem waldweg kommst du am Parkplatz raus. Dort fährst du auf die Hauptstraße links richtung Rohrbach, nachdem du unter der Autobahnbrücke druch bist, musst du direkt rechts rein, ist ein schild an einem Balken, dann fährste dort einfach weiter, an so ner schranke vorbei und dann den Schildern nach ...


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (9. September 2012)

War oben an der Hütte,bin dran vorbei,dann rechts so en schmaler weg entlang und dann an einer Felswand vorbei..Unten hat sich dann der Weg aufgeteilt und ich bin rechts entlang=(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (9. September 2012)

Heute brauche ich nichts suchen, da in Wuppertal zuhause und gleich gehe ich Hometrail fahren und endlich wieder Batsch im Wald im Wald.

Ansonsten kann ich ja noch sowas fahren hier. Ich wohne bei Nr. 59.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ11DbkHVYs"]Wuppertal - die etwas andere Fahrradstadt - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## xXSimonXx (9. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> War oben an der Hütte,bin dran vorbei,dann rechts so en schmaler weg entlang und dann an einer Felswand vorbei..Unten hat sich dann der Weg aufgeteilt und ich bin rechts entlang=(



war da vor der gabelung rechts so en hügel wo hintendran ne schaukel oder so war


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (9. September 2012)

Hm da waren so zwei stahlträger und en schubkarren,danach ging es steil bergab...


----------



## xXSimonXx (14. September 2012)

Bin heut den Kahlenberg runter, der weg ist ja im gegensatz von vor 5 Wochen richt kake geworden. Alles total weg vom regen und viele schlaglöcher, meine hinterbremse ist jetzt putt, bremst nicht mehr


----------



## manurie (14. September 2012)

Was hast denn du für eine Bremse?

Ich war heute am Stiefel, die Blaue, allerdings verkehrtrum gefahren und danach am Gehlenberg/Bartenberg, Gelände ist ähnlich wie bei der Blauen, ich fand den Regen gut, ist nicht mehr so staubig dort. Klar waren paar Auswaschungen auf der Strecke, haben mich nicht weiter gestört und meiner Bremse auch nicht.


----------



## falco60V (14. September 2012)

Hei 


> Bin heut den Kahlenberg runter, der weg ist ja im gegensatz von vor 5 Wochen richt kake geworden. Alles total weg vom regen und viele schlaglöcher, meine hinterbremse ist jetzt putt, bremst nicht mehr


 
Fahrst du MTB oder was !


----------



## MeMa (14. September 2012)

Da muss wer an seiner bremstechnik üben


----------



## EvilDevil (15. September 2012)

xXSimonXx schrieb:


> Bin heut den Kahlenberg runter, der weg ist ja im gegensatz von vor 5 Wochen richt kake geworden. Alles total weg vom regen und viele schlaglöcher, meine hinterbremse ist jetzt putt, bremst nicht mehr


Hinterbremse kaputt? Da hilft nur eins: am Po verstärkte Hosen anziehen, die halten beim hinternbremsen länger ;-)


----------



## speedbiker14 (15. September 2012)

xXSimonXx schrieb:


> Bin heut den Kahlenberg runter, der weg ist ja im gegensatz von vor 5 Wochen richt kake geworden. Alles total weg vom regen und viele schlaglöcher, meine hinterbremse ist jetzt putt, bremst nicht mehr



Der ist nur von den ganzen Angstbremser so holprig aber das ist MTB
wer viel bremst braucht oft neue Beläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSimonXx (15. September 2012)

falco60V schrieb:


> Hei
> 
> 
> Fahrst du MTB oder was !



Ja, macht vol fun


----------



## xXSimonXx (15. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Da muss wer an seiner bremstechnik üben



Habs repariert bekommen, der Bremsbelag hinten war total runter, weil ich meistens nur mit Hinterbremse bremse, hat mir jetzt erklärt das ich auch berg runter ruhig mit vorne und hinten bremsen kann, nur vorne nicht ganz so stark


----------



## manurie (15. September 2012)

In meiner Jugend war ich auch mal Rücktrittbremser.  Ausschliesslich.


----------



## MeMa (15. September 2012)

Keine abfahrt ist so lang das die bremsbeläge direkt runter sind. Zumindest nicht im Saarland.... hast du komplett blockiert, schleifen lassen oder einfach schlechtes Material? .... oh weia. Immer dosiert mit vorder und hinterbremse. Kurz und knackig bremsen statt dauerhaft blockiert. Ist materialschonender...


----------



## xXSimonXx (15. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Keine abfahrt ist so lang das die bremsbeläge direkt runter sind. Zumindest nicht im Saarland.... hast du komplett blockiert, schleifen lassen oder einfach schlechtes Material? .... oh weia. Immer dosiert mit vorder und hinterbremse. Kurz und knackig bremsen statt dauerhaft blockiert. Ist materialschonender...



Ganz normal gebremst, nicht blockiert. Hab das aber vorher auch schon gemerkt, immer wenn ich Berg ab gefahren bin und gebremst habe, hat sich die hinterbremse immer weiter durchgezogen,bis sie an den Lenker angeschlagen ist, war aber noch bremsleistung vorhanden, doch jetzt wars halt so weit, das der belag dadurch, das ich ausschließlich mit Hinterradbremse bremse so runter war, das die bremse gezogen hat, gemerkt hat das sie nicht blockiert(irgend so ein punkt, wenn sie über den drüber is, dann geht sie automatisch zurück). Jetzt haben sie nachgezogen und Bremsbeläge getauscht und kurze schulung in sachen bremsen gegeben und jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## manurie (18. September 2012)

Ich bin am WE überraschend im Saarland und wenn das Wetter stimmt und ich mich gut fühle, will ich am Sonntag die Grüne fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (19. September 2012)

Bergabfahren mit Hinterradbremse bringt doch kaum was,da der Reifen schnell blockiert=)Wie wäre es mit benutzung der Vorderradbremse ;-)


----------



## xXSimonXx (19. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Bergabfahren mit Hinterradbremse bringt doch kaum was,da der Reifen schnell blockiert=)Wie wäre es mit benutzung der Vorderradbremse ;-)



Dieses habe ich jetzt zur kentniss genommen Bremsen gehen ja jetzt wieder, aber jetzt bezieh ich auch die vorderradbremse mit ein


----------



## manurie (19. September 2012)

Ich starte ja seit letzter Zeit bei meiner Feierabendrunde immer in Rentrisch am Stiefel, ich nehme da auch nicht die blaue oder grüne Route hoch, sondern knapp daneben zum warmfahren, oben komme ich ja wieder auf die Route, bloss fahre die in Gegenrichtung runter. Na jedenfalls dort oben angekommen, bin ich noch weiter hoch und kam da an so einer Hütte raus von dort ging es über Stufen runter bis zu einer Wegkreuzung die bin ich links rum und kam wieder auf der Route raus. Ohne die Stufen hätte ich es noch gefahren. Also gibt es von Stiefel keine moderate Strecke runter, eben was Schnelles ohne Schotter, Richtung Scheidt wäre ideal.

Ich fahre den Stiefel gerne im Uphill, weil da kannste am Stück viel hm machen, nur runter ist es entweder zu kompliziert oder langweilig für mich.


----------



## aloha (20. September 2012)

An der Hütte kannst Du links einen Trail nehmen, dann kommst Du wieder an der Pur raus, die du dann in weiter in Gegenrichtung runterfahren kannst.


----------



## manurie (20. September 2012)

aloha schrieb:


> An der Hütte kannst Du links einen Trail nehmen, dann kommst Du wieder an der Pur raus, die du dann in weiter in Gegenrichtung runterfahren kannst.


_von dort ging es über Stufen runter bis zu einer Wegkreuzung die bin ich links rum und kam wieder auf der Route raus._
Genauso bin ich ja langgefahren gestern und die Pur in Gegenrichtung runter.

Was ich meine, ich muss ja nicht den Stiefel bis oben fahren eben bis zu dieser Hütte, sondern nur an die eine Wegkreuzung, da steht so ein Denkmal über abgestürzte Fliegerkameraden und von dort ne andere Route runter wie zb. die Pur, die muss auch nicht nach Rentrisch führen, Scheidt wäre ideal, weil ich sonst immer an den Gehlen-/Bartenberg bei Dudweiler im Anschluss an den Stiefel fahre.


----------



## crazyeddie (20. September 2012)

links an der hütte runter kommst du direkt dort raus, wo der singletrail-anstieg der pur in den breiten weg nach rechts abbiegt.

nach scheidt runter kannst du zum beispiel, wenn du am fliegerstein der blauen pur auf der kleineren der beiden zusatzschleifen folgst bis kurz vorm höchsten punkt und dich dann leicht rechts hältst. dann fährst du oberhalb vom asphaltweg, der vom fliegerstein runter nach scheidt geht.


----------



## manurie (21. September 2012)

Danke, werde ich mal testen. Hoffentlich komme ich heute oder morgen aufs Bike, aber es werden wahrscheinlich Überstunden anfallen, Mist.


----------



## manurie (22. September 2012)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> nach scheidt runter kannst du zum beispiel, wenn du am fliegerstein der blauen pur auf der kleineren der beiden zusatzschleifen folgst bis kurz vorm höchsten punkt und dich dann leicht rechts hältst. dann fährst du oberhalb vom asphaltweg, der vom fliegerstein runter nach scheidt geht.


Ich bin der Blauen gefolgt heute und dem Schild Richtung Scheidt von dem Fliegerstein aus, die Blaue ging dann links weg nach einer Steigung und ich bin weiter geradeaus und dann nach ca. 1km rechts abgebogen und runter. Das hat schon gepasst, kein Schotter, eben mehr sandig, die Strecke ist zwar durch Forstarbeiten demoliert und durch den Regen der Nacht sehr schlammig, aber besser wie der Weg der Pur runter vom Stiefel. Den Weg werde ich auch demnächst so fahren. Ich bin dann in Scheidt auf der Haupstrasse rausgekommen, hatte dann noch ca. 500m zu fahren bis zur Ampel, von der aus man über die Bahntrasse kommt. Bin dann an dem Parkplatz rechts den Weg in Gehlenberg weiter.
Links vorher kann man ja den Berg neben der Uni fahren, den müsste ich auch mal machen.


----------



## MeMa (22. September 2012)

jetzt hab ich mal ne frage.
bin heute spotan zur pur gefahren und war am p+r. laut karte hätte ich vom parkplatz aus rechts, ein pfeil ging aber links.

wo ist denn da der einstieg auf die blaue?
bin den parkplatz links runter und dann links hinter der brücke hoch.


----------



## manurie (23. September 2012)

St. Ingbert West?
Über die Autobahnbrücke, dann links rein und unter der Schnellstrasse durch, ist dann aber schon ein Teil der Grünen, nach der Schnellstrasse bist du auch auf der Blauen.

Ich fahre ja grundsätzlich von Rentrisch aus vom Waldparkplatz. St.Ingbert West runter Richtung Uni, auf der Schnellstrasse die Erste rechts(Rentrisch/St.Inbert), dann links und die Erste links rein und die Strasse bis zum Ende durchfahren, falls verpasst, die Zweite links rein führt genauso hin. Beide Strassen sind jeweils schon ein Teil der Pur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSimonXx (23. September 2012)

War heut mit nem Freund auf der grünen unterwegs, da wir aber nicht soviel zeit hatten, sind wir nur bis Rentrisch gefahren und dann über di straße zurück nach Hassel. War das erste mal, sonst haben wir uns immer in Obw verfahren, aber diesmal nicht. Das hat aber für den Anfang schon gereicht, der Stiefel war anstrengend, aber für die Trails danach einfach der Hammer.

Geht es nach Rentrisch auch soviel Berge hoch als davor?


----------



## manurie (23. September 2012)

Ja, es geht gleich so weiter, eher steiler, wobei der Stiefelanstieg eher technisch ist im Uphill und von daher anstrengender. Ich fahr den Stiefelanstieg der Blauen/Grünen eigentlich runter, macht mehr Spass wie hoch.  Den Stiefel runter auf der Pur ist eher langweilig, 70% Schotter und nur kurze Singletrails. Ich bin bisher ja nur die Blaue gefahren, die macht ab Rentrisch aber Spass.

Wenn ich den Stiefel fahre, wie heute auch, dann fahre ich erstmal von Rentrisch aus hoch, da wo die Pur am Anstieg links weggeht fahre ich geradeaus weiter und komme oben oberhalb des Fliegerstein raus, da kann ich mich entscheiden, links rum weiter hoch und den Anstieg der Pur runterfahren oder rechts zum Fliegerstein und die Pur runter oder wie ich heute gemacht habe in Richtung Scheidt weiter, macht mehr Spass. War die Woche 4x den Stiefel gefahren.


----------



## snoopy-bike (24. September 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich mal ne frage.
> bin heute spotan zur pur gefahren und war am p+r. laut karte hätte ich vom parkplatz aus rechts, ein pfeil ging aber links.
> 
> wo ist denn da der einstieg auf die blaue?
> bin den parkplatz links runter und dann links hinter der brücke hoch.




Hallo,

der Einstieg St. Ingbert West ist eigentlich für die Grüne PUR gedacht, ,man kommt aber trotzdem ohne Probleme auf die Blaue, wenn man wie folgt fährt:
Vom Parkplatz auf die Hauptstraße (wie GRÜN) Richtung St. Ingbert, durch den Kreisel und direkt an der folgenden Fußgängerampel nach links auf den Fußweg, der mündet in eine kleine Anliegerstraße - immer weiter geradeaus, Weg wird schottrig, steil bergab unter der Unterführung durch, an der nächsten Wegkreuzung, bist Du am Einstieg zum Stiefel!

Du kannst auch ANFANGS die GRÜNE fahren (Schmelzer Wald Trails) und kommst dann automatisch auch dort raus, sind halt etwa 3 km, ein paar Höhenmeter und ein paar geile Trails mehr! ;-)


----------



## xXSimonXx (24. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ja, es geht gleich so weiter, eher steiler, wobei der Stiefelanstieg eher technisch ist im Uphill und von daher anstrengender. Ich fahr den Stiefelanstieg der Blauen/Grünen eigentlich runter, macht mehr Spass wie hoch.  Den Stiefel runter auf der Pur ist eher langweilig, 70% Schotter und nur kurze Singletrails. Ich bin bisher ja nur die Blaue gefahren, die macht ab Rentrisch aber Spass.
> 
> Wenn ich den Stiefel fahre, wie heute auch, dann fahre ich erstmal von Rentrisch aus hoch, da wo die Pur am Anstieg links weggeht fahre ich geradeaus weiter und komme oben oberhalb des Fliegerstein raus, da kann ich mich entscheiden, links rum weiter hoch und den Anstieg der Pur runterfahren oder rechts zum Fliegerstein und die Pur runter oder wie ich heute gemacht habe in Richtung Scheidt weiter, macht mehr Spass. War die Woche 4x den Stiefel gefahren.



Also ich find die Trails den Steifel runter eigentlich richtig geil, besonders am Sportplatz in Rentrisch, wo man sich zwischen Stufe 1 und 3 entscheiden kann, bin ich 3 gefahren, war richtig gut. Ab Saarbrückerstr. sind wir dann nach Hause gefahren, weil wir nicht soviel zeit hatten.

Ist das Stück Zwischen Feuerwehr Rentrisch und Hassel genauso " Anstrengend" als vorher? Also im großen und ganzen mehr Uphill oder Downhill?


----------



## manurie (24. September 2012)

Ich bin von Rentrisch aus nur die Blaue gefahren, die ist bis Spiesen-Elversberg auch die Route der Grünen und von dort ist es ja nicht mehr weit bis Hassel. Die Pur fordert einen schon im Uphill und Downhill.

Ich wollte ja am Sonntag eigentlich die Grüne fahren, nur ich hatte irgendwie keine Motivation, dann hätte ich dir mehr sagen können. So bin ich am Sonntag nur den Stiefel hoch(nur teilweise Purstrecke) und nach Scheidt weiter und bin dann rings um Dudweiler gefahren so 2h, wo ich dann zum Schluss nen fast 1,5km langen Singletrail runter und superschnell nach Rentrisch fahre, allein deswegen fahre ich da so gerne.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (25. September 2012)

Ei Simon dann nimm dir mal Zeit,dann fahre ma die Grüne ;-)


----------



## xXSimonXx (25. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Ei Simon dann nimm dir mal Zeit,dann fahre ma die Grüne ;-)



Von Hassel bis Rentrisch hab ich ja schon, wollte nur wissen wie lange es von dort bis Hassel ist.


----------



## manurie (25. September 2012)

Ca. 2-3h


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (26. September 2012)

Willste die net mal an einem Stück fahren ;-)Den Dirk nehmen wir auch mit =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXSimonXx (26. September 2012)

Vielleicht am Freitag oder Samstag, sag dir noch bescheid.


----------



## manurie (26. September 2012)

Scheiss Wetter im Saarland, seit Montag nicht mehr gefahren, hoffentlich wird das morgen was.  Ich bin jetzt schon seit dem 17.09 ununterbrochen im Saarland. Und muss jetzt mal nach Hause in Wuppertal.  Briefkasten leeren und Rechnungen rausräumen und öffnen.  Von daher kann ich am WE nicht fahren, nehme sogar noch Mo und Di Urlaub, soll schönes Wetter sein, ideal um MTB zu fahren mal zuhause.  Ab Mittwoch(Feiertag) bin ich wieder im Saarland, da könnte ich die Grüne fahren und würde dafür auch schon Dienstag anreisen. Laut Wettervorschau, kein Regen und 19 Grad. Sonst könnte ich höchstens das anschliessende WE, da bin ich auch im Saarland.

Nehmt mich ruhig mit, ihr könnt ja oben am Berg immer winken, wenn ich noch voll drin stecke.  Ich ziehe vorher auch die Schnelllaufreifen(Race King) auf, im Uphill bin ich dann nicht zu schlagen, ich rolle dann einfach schneller und dank mehr Masse noch im Vorteil. 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## xXSimonXx (26. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Scheiss Wetter im Saarland, seit Montag nicht mehr gefahren, hoffentlich wird das morgen was.  Ich bin jetzt schon seit dem 17.09 ununterbrochen im Saarland. Und muss jetzt mal nach Hause in Wuppertal.  Briefkasten leeren und Rechnungen rausräumen und öffnen.  Von daher kann ich am WE nicht fahren, nehme sogar noch Mo und Di Urlaub, soll schönes Wetter sein, ideal um MTB zu fahren mal zuhause.  Ab Mittwoch(Feiertag) bin ich wieder im Saarland, da könnte ich die Grüne fahren und würde dafür auch schon Dienstag anreisen. Laut Wettervorschau, kein Regen und 19 Grad. Sonst könnte ich höchstens das anschliessende WE, da bin ich auch im Saarland.
> 
> Nehmt mich ruhig mit, ihr könnt ja oben am Berg immer winken, wenn ich noch voll drin stecke.  Ich ziehe vorher auch die Schnelllaufreifen(Race King) auf, im Uphill bin ich dann nicht zu schlagen, ich rolle dann einfach schneller und dank mehr Masse noch im Vorteil.
> 
> Gruss Dirk



Meinst wohl Downhill.... im Uphill auf den Stiefel brauch ich auch meine Zeit.....


----------



## manurie (26. September 2012)

Was habe ich da wieder geschrieben?  Natürlich im Downhill schneller. 

Also am Stiefel hoch die Pur da bin ich runter am Schluss vom Rad, für mich in der Steilheit zu technisch im Uphill. Selbst wir drei fahren würden, ihr könnt die Strecke nehmen im Uphill und wir treffen uns am Fliegerstein wieder, ich fahr das lieber im Downhill. Die Nebenstrecken am Stiefel kenne ich mittlerweile sehr gut.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (27. September 2012)

Oh die race king ;-) Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt diese zu kaufen,hab momentan zweimal x king drauf...


----------



## manurie (27. September 2012)

Ich hab ja aktuell den MK2 drauf, bei dem heutigen Wetter auf der Pur fast unschlagbar, aber der RaceKing ist echt gut und schnell bei trockenen Wetter und ein wenig Schlamm kann der auch ab, ich hab den 4 Monate auf dem Hardtail gefahren. Mein Urlaub für Montag und Dienstag ist durch, ich lass mal den MK2 dann noch drauf, weils hier rund um Wuppertal sehr schlammig ist, dann ab in die SB-Waschanlage und Reifenwechsel, ich will eh leichtere Schläuche montieren, dann passt das auch mit dem Reifenwechsel und dann den RaceKing drauf, wie der sich am Fully macht.

Wenn ihr wirklich eventuell am Mittwoch die Grüne fahren wollt, dann bin ich mit dabei und reise schon Dienstag Abend an statt Mittwoch. Startpunkt der Grünen wäre mir egal, bin ja mobil, ideal für mich wäre der Waldparkplatz vorm Stiefel, da bin ich morgen auch, Wetter soll ja besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (28. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Bodenverhältnisse auf der Pur sind, wollte am Sonntag mal eine Runde drehen, wenn es zu schlammig ist fahre ich lieber in die Pfalz...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. September 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Bodenverhältnisse auf der Pur sind, wollte am Sonntag mal eine Runde drehen, wenn es zu schlammig ist fahre ich lieber in die Pfalz...



1 A


----------



## manurie (28. September 2012)

Die Pur ist doch immer furztrocken.  Und ringsrum das Gebiet auch. Also Wasser läuft dort nach dem Regen gut ab. Und bis Sonntag vergeht auch viel Zeit und es wird nicht mehr regnen.

Ich hab im Bergischen Land(Wuppertal, Solingen, Remscheid) immer Schlamm, selbst wenn es eine Woche lang nicht mehr geregnet hat, da darf man nicht so empfindlich sein.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. September 2012)

@ Dämon...zieh doch deine wunderreifen auf....und eine schlammmaske fürs gesicht.....und holleeee fertig für ne geile tour am sonntag!!!

Übrigens werden wir auf jeden zu 4 sein!!!

see u ca. 9 bei dir!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (29. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Die Pur ist doch immer furztrocken.  Und ringsrum das Gebiet auch. Also Wasser läuft dort nach dem Regen gut ab. Und bis Sonntag vergeht auch viel Zeit und es wird nicht mehr regnen.
> 
> Ich hab im Bergischen Land(Wuppertal, Solingen, Remscheid) immer Schlamm, selbst wenn es eine Woche lang nicht mehr geregnet hat, da darf man nicht so empfindlich sein.



Bin im Moment halt verwöhnt von den trockenen Trail´s im Teuto 
hier im Saarland sind es aber auch ein paar C° wärmer als im hohen Norden 
Also sollte das am Sonntag klar gehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2012)

War mal wieder eine nette Runde, ist mir nur so vorgekommen als fährt man dort mehr Trails hoch als runter, ist halt eine Marathonstrecke...


----------



## manurie (30. September 2012)

Na ich hatte heute ne Schlammtour im Bergischen, stellenweise unfahrbar, morgen fahre ich da anders, hab bis Mittwoch Urlaub und viel Zeit zum Mountainbiken.

Ja auf der Pur fährt man eben viele Singletrails hoch, deswegen kommt einem das so vor, mehr Uphill als Downhill zu fahren. Ich bevorzuge bei freier Streckenwahl immer die Forstautobahn zum Uphill und fahr nur Singletrails runter die Spass machen.


----------



## manurie (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich freue mich schon, nach 4 Tagen im Bergischen Land zuhause, weil Urlaub mit dabei und viel Zeit zum Biken, bin ich wieder im Saarland am Mittwoch und da freue ich mich auf die Strecken rund um die Pur und auch auf Teilstrecken der Pur. Werde morgen locker 2-3h machen und da ich am WE auch noch da bin, vielleicht da die Grüne machen.


----------



## eckat (12. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute!

Da ich sonst keinen Thread gefunden hab, dann halt hier:

Fahre sehr gerne die PUR, egal welche Farbe oder Richtung, gerne auch Nebenstrecken, und suche Mitfahrer.

Zeiten:
Flexibel, grundsätzlich aber unter der Woche ab 18 Uhr und am WE, wenn's passt.

Einstieg:
Sengscheid bzw. Stiefel

Kondition:
Momentan nach 12 Wochen Sturzverletzung (AC-Gelenksprengung) nicht super aber für ne große Runde absolut ausreichend. Soll heißen: keine Ansprüche an Mitfahrer. Fahre Gerne auch mit Neulingen.

Meldet euch einfach...


----------



## manurie (16. Oktober 2012)

In der Woche ist 18.00 Uhr ein wenig spät, denn ab 19.00 Uhr ist es dunkel, ich hab zwar ne fette Lampe, aber hab die noch nicht getestet im Fahrbetrieb. 

Ich fahr in der Woche, aktuell morgen, Donnerstag und Freitag(14.00 Uhr) ab 17.00 Uhr vom Waldparkplatz in Rentrisch vorm Stiefel los, also alternative Route, nur teilweise Pur. Den Stiefelanstieg der Pur fahre ich nicht komplett, komm dann aber auch beim Fliegerdenkmal raus dann weiter die Pur hoch und dann geradeaus weiter auf dem Bergkamm Richtung Scheidt, dort auch wieder runter und dann den Bartenberg hoch und runter und weiter zum Gehlenberg und komm dann in Rentrisch wieder raus. Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, wie zb. Freitag, dann vielleicht nochmal rein in die Pur die kleine blaue Schleife fahren. So ist meine Traningsrunde zur Zeit, ca. 2h/20km/500hm, Singletrails runter sind auch dabei, vielleicht ist das auch was für dich.

Ich fahre erst 1 Jahr, aber auch so ca. 8-10h/Woche, ich würde mich als Anfänger bezeichnen, aber nicht als Neuling.

Wenn du in der Woche früher kannst, wäre es prima, ich fahre nächste Woche auch dort, WE geht bei mir nicht, denn da bin ich in Wuppertal zuhause und fahre dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eckat (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo manurie!

Ich muss i.d.R. bis 18 Uhr arbeiten. Dann natürlich mit Lampe, hab ich bisher auch noch nicht gemacht. 17 Uhr würde u.U. auch gehen.

"Neulinge" bezog sich eher auf die Streckenkenntnis als auf Fahrtechnik oder Kondition, bin z.Zt. halt nicht topfit - am Besten: einfach vergessen ;-)

Diese Woche geht´s bei mir nur noch am WE.

Kontakt dann besser per PN oder einfach Mitfahrtermin eintragen...


----------



## Lastbike (19. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag 11 Uhr wird das neue Bike mal auf der Pur getestet- bin sehr gespannt- vielleicht trifft man sich


----------



## manurie (19. Oktober 2012)

eckat schrieb:


> Hallo manurie!
> 
> Ich muss i.d.R. bis 18 Uhr arbeiten. Dann natürlich mit Lampe, hab ich bisher auch noch nicht gemacht. 17 Uhr würde u.U. auch gehen.
> 
> ...


Wenns nächste Woche nichts wird, dann geht es die Woche drauf nur noch mit Lampe. Ich hab in der Gegend schon ein wenig Streckenkenntnis, zumindest meine Hausstrecke.  Sag einfach Bescheid per PN, ich kann ja auch nicht immer, da Monteur und nicht wohnhaft im Saarland. Dann können wir auch die Lampen testen.  Bin selbst gespannt darauf.

Jaja, du bist noch nicht fit, hinterher erlebe ich eine Hase und Igel-Geschichte, bin schon oben und wo bleibst du.  Ich liebe die Untertreiber. 

Viel Spass am WE und auch mit deinem Mitfahrer. 
Ich bin dann in Wuppertal(zuhause) unterwegs.


----------



## eckat (20. Oktober 2012)

Jo,
nächste Woche sollte, je nach Witterung, funzen.

Lampe ist auch bereit zur ersten Geländeausfahrt. Hab eben schon mal n paar Autofahrer geschockt 

Melde mich dann rechtzeitig, Tendenz Mittwoch...


----------



## manurie (20. Oktober 2012)

Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag wäre ok, bin auch kein Hardcorefahrer der bei Regen fährt. 

Autofahrer schocken, wer macht dann sowas? 

Also bis dann.


----------



## Lastbike (22. Oktober 2012)

war top!!!

bisschen verwackelt von den zittrigen Muskeln


----------



## manurie (29. Oktober 2012)

eckat schrieb:


> Lampe ist auch bereit zur ersten Geländeausfahrt. Hab eben schon mal n paar Autofahrer geschockt
> 
> Melde mich dann rechtzeitig, Tendenz Mittwoch...


Hast dich aber nicht gemeldet, hatte aber Mittwoch und Donnerstag bei der Feierabendtour rings um die Pur nette Gesellschaft gehabt.

Herbstbilder von der Feierabendrunde heute, am WE kam ich nicht auf Rad, Samstag Regen bzw. Schneeregen und Sonntag Terminarbeit, war schon fast dunkel und Blitz hatte ich ausgeschaltet.

Bartenberg bei Scheidt(Saarland)
Toller schneller Trail, der untenraus über Felsen und Wurzeln geht. 











Später wurde es richtig dunkel, bin zum 1. Mal durch die Umstellung auf die Winterzeit mit Lampe gefahren, war richtig geil.  Und ich hatte den ganzen Wald nur für mich.


----------



## eckat (30. Oktober 2012)

Servus!
 @manurie: hab mich nich gemeldet, weil ich nich fahren war - zu wenig Zeit.

Falls du nicht in der Heimat bist können wir gerne morgen Nachmittag ab 16:30 Uhr oder Donnerstag Nachmittag fahren gehen.

Gilt auch für alle anderen PURisten...


----------



## manurie (30. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ab 16.30 Uhr ist ok, ich hab 16.15 Feierabend und kann auch ein wenig früher weg. Wo treffen wir uns? Ich steige immer am Waldparkplatz in Rentrisch vorm Stiefel ein, du kommst von Sengscheid, also für uns beide praktisch am besten an der Unterführung der Schnellstrasse vorm Stiefel, ich bin dann morgen da um die Zeit.

Donnerstag bis Dienstag nächste Woche geht bei mir nicht, eben Brückentag und im Bergischen Land(zuhause) nach 10 Tagen wieder anwesend und anstehende Montagetermine ausserhalb danach. Ab Mittwoch nächste Woche rocke ich auch wieder Saarland. 

Wenig Arbeit, viel Zeit für MTB und Saarland und das nutze ich auch voll, viel Arbeit, bin irgendwo in Deutschland und muss dann sehen wie ich aufs Rad komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eckat (31. Oktober 2012)

Alehhoppdann!
Bin dann heute um *16:45 Uhr* an der Unterführung mit Radl und Lampe.

Hab den Termin auch mal veröffentlicht, wer sonst noch lust hat kann gerne mitkommen!

Gruß


----------



## eckat (2. November 2012)

Hallo an Alle!

manurie und ich haben am Mittwoch ne echt schöne 2-h-Runde gedreht, den letzten Teil dann auch mit Lampe - war super und wird bestimmt demnächst wiederholt!

Wer mitfahren will ist herzlich eingeladen!

Gruß


----------



## manurie (2. November 2012)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich Dienstag Abend wieder im Saarland, wenns Wetter passt kann ne Tour wieder starten für den Rest der Woche.

Ich bin heute zuhause gefahren im Bergischen Land(Wuppertal), was für ein Batsch dort, fast alle Trails waren unfahrbar, also kontrolliert runtergerutscht und Stossgebete gemurmelt.  Ich freue mich dementsprechend wieder aufs Saarland.  Und auch auf die Mitfahrer die ich übers IBC kennengelernt habe. 

Herbstbilder von heute:





Am Ausstieg von einem geilen Wurzeltrail, der heute vom Laub kaum zu sehen war und zudem noch völlig vermatscht war, ansonsten geht es dort 1km zügig mit Spass runter, heute war es mehr Krampf und Kampf, es wurden dann doch 35km und 800hm. Am Sonntag geht es mit Mitfahrer dort weiter.


----------



## manurie (4. November 2012)

@eckat
Was ist mit Mittwoch, selbe Zeit wie zuletzt, Wetter soll gut sein, so die Prognose.


----------



## eckat (5. November 2012)

@manurie und sonstige Interessierten:
Hab da bisher noch keinen Termin.
Dann also Mittwoch, 07.11.2012 um 16:30 Uhr wieder an der Unterführung (s. Termine)

Gruß


----------



## manurie (5. November 2012)

Ich bin gedanklich dabei, momentan die Route umzustellen, so dass man die technischen Stücke gleich zuerst fährt bei Tageslicht, eben ohne vorher den Stiefel zu fahren. Es wird ja nicht heller abends. Die Routenlänge und Höhenmeter bleiben aber erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eckat (6. November 2012)

> ...die technischen Stücke gleich zuerst fährt bei Tageslicht...


Wir könnten ja am Bartenberg starten, dort die anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten machen und dann weiter Richtung Stifel.


----------



## manurie (7. November 2012)

Ok, treffen wir uns in Scheidt, Strasse "Am Bartenberg", da kann ich auch parken.


----------



## eckat (9. November 2012)

Servus!

War am Mittwoch wieder eine schöne Tour, obwohl die Verhältnisse (Nieselregen, Nebel, Temperatur,...) grenzwertig waren.
Muss am WE erstma reinigen und den Hinterbau überholen, da hat sich irgendwas gelöst. Stehe aber u.U. für ne Tour im Hellen zur Verfügung.

Ansonsten würde ich nochmal Mittwoch 16:30 Uhr vorschlagen.

Gruß


----------



## manurie (10. November 2012)

Ich konnte schon am Donnerstag reinigen in der Firma, ich bin dann im Hellen am Freitag gefahren und ein wenig übermütig geworden, hätte mich fast abgelegt. 

Mittwoch ist als Termin bei mir fix, sollte nichts dazwischenkommen, wenn was ist melde ich mich den Tag vorher.

Es war ne Batschtour, ich fand den Nebel im Dunklen am Schlimmsten, kalt war mir nicht und die Nässe habe ich gar nicht mehr gespürt irgendwann. Ich fands toll, auch sowas muss sein, jetzt fehlt nur noch Schnee und Eis. 

Ich hab morgen Tour im Hellen mit Mitfahrer, angepeilt sind 40km mit ca. 1000hm und erweiterbar, aber mit Stop im Eiscafe. Das wird auch ne Batschtour, zumal es aktuell regnet und hier im Bergischen Land braucht es 1 Woche keinen Regen und Sommertemperaturen, damit die Trails trocken sind. Da es heute wider Erwarten ab morgens nicht mehr geregnet hat, konnte ich ungeplant ne Minirunde mit Rennrad einschieben.

Also dann bis Mittwoch, die Nachtschicht SB am Dienstag muss ich auch noch überstehen.


----------



## david_27 (12. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu in Saarbrücken und auch ziemlich neu zum Trail fahren. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, mit euch am Mittwoch fahren zu dürfen. 

Ich möchte aber keine Hinderung sein: könnte ich einfach zum Treffpunkt kommen, kurz mitfahren und dann entscheiden, ob ich es aushalten kann oder lieber stoppen soll? 

Liebe Grüße, david


----------



## eckat (12. November 2012)

Hallo David,

kannst gerne mitkommen. Helm und Lampe nicht vergessen.
Wir fahren so ca. 2 Stunden ohne großartige Pause, ausruhen kann man sich ja bergab ;-)
Falls Du noch keine Lampe hast kannst Du hier bestimmt eine Testen und erste Nachtfahrt-Erfahrungen in der Gruppe sammeln:





 After Work Night-Ride Saarbrücken am 16.November um 18 Uhr 
startet allerding erst um 19 Uhr!

Dienstags ab 18 Uhr findet immer diese Runde statt: 
Nachtschicht SB 

Gruß

P.S.: Mittwoch ist bei mir noch unsicher, Freitag aber fest eingeplant


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. November 2012)

haibikeFahrer schaffen alles


----------



## medicus41 (12. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> haibikeFahrer schaffen alles



Ach, das issen Haibike das du da fährst. Erkennt man nit unbedingt auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. November 2012)

dass du meines nicht erkennst ist ja klar, von hinten sehen die Räder ja fast alle gleich aus
solltest mal lieber trainieren als hier im Forum zu schreiben


----------



## medicus41 (12. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> dass du meines nicht erkennst ist ja klar, von hinten sehen die Räder ja fast alle gleich aus
> solltest mal lieber trainieren als hier im Forum zu schreiben



Im Gegensatz zu dir gehe ich einer geregelten Arbeit nach und hab nit Zeit den ganzen Tag auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Ausserdem trainiere ich doch grade beim 
bis morje.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (12. November 2012)

david_27 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu in Saarbrücken und auch ziemlich neu zum Trail fahren. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, mit euch am Mittwoch fahren zu dürfen.
> 
> ...


Kein Thema, bisher ist Eckat und ich die Tour dort im Dunkeln gefahren, ist technisch nicht so schwierig, sind paar Höhenmeter dabei und aussteigen brauch man dabei nicht. Weils ja noch ca. ne halbe Stunde hell ist zu Beginn, wird da der technische Teil gefahren zuerst und der Rest ist harmlos, sind Trails dabei aber keine bösen Überrraschungen. Ich fahrs im Hellen mit 1.35h und so liegt man bei jetzt bei 1.50h im Dunklen.

Wenn die mich morgen bei der Nachtschicht ab Schleuse Güdingen nicht kaputt spielen, ich fahre das auch zum erstenmal und kenne deren Tempo nicht, dann fahre ich Mittwoch dort. Und wenn Mitfahrer zugesagt haben, wie Eckat dann steht der Termin, muss dann nur ein wenig langsamer im Uphill machen. Ich bin momentan von der Tour gestern in Wuppertal kaputt, somit heute Ruhepause. 

Ansonsten könnte ich am Freitag wieder, dann aber im Hellen ab 14Uhr, ist aber noch nicht fix wegen Jobterminen und die Möglichkeit dass ich am WE in Saarbrücken bin steht momentan 50/50, wird sich aber gegen Ende der Woche entscheiden und dann könnte ich da auch am WE fahren.


----------



## manurie (12. November 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> ... einer geregelten Arbeit nach...


Sowas gibt es noch?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es noch?


der meint nur 8-16Uhr Pause machen


----------



## manurie (13. November 2012)

Ich hatte heute Arbeit für den ganzen Tag. 

 @eckat
Ich fahre morgen, Treffpunkt "Am Bartenberg" um 16.30Uhr, gib einfach Bescheid hier und wer noch mitkommen möchte, soll einfach da sein, die Strecke ist nicht schwierig und da es ein Rundkurs ist, kann man jederzeit wieder schnell am Startpunkt sein. Gestartet wird aber pünktlich, es wird das letzte Sonnenlicht so gut wie möglich genutzt.


----------



## eckat (14. November 2012)

Hallo manurie!

Also bei mir wird das heute leider nix mehr - noch zuviel Arbeit.

Am Freitag Fahr ich auf jeden bei der tour vom Tri Shop Saar mit.

Gruß und viel Spaß heute...


----------



## manurie (14. November 2012)

Ok, dann weiss ich Bescheid, kann Bummeltempo fahren


----------



## david_27 (14. November 2012)

Hi,

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt absage, da ist bei mir an der letzten Minute was dazwischen gekommen. Hab erst wieder Zugang zum Laptop. 

Tut mir echt Leid, ich hoffe ihr habt net auf mich warten müssen.
Nächste Woche bin ich aufn Sprung!

david


----------



## manurie (14. November 2012)

Kein Thema, ich kann nächste Woche Mittwoch aber nicht, hab Auswärtstermine, ob eckat fährt weiss ich nicht. Ich fahre aber am Samstag und Sonntag ab Mittag, ich hab ne genaue Route aber nicht geplant, eben Lust- und Launetour, was Neues entdecken, locker fahren so ca. 3-5h, mal sehen.

 @eckat
Viel Spass bei der Tri Shop Tour am Freitag, würde ich auch vielleicht gerne fahren, aber ich brauche jetzt mal so 2 Tage Pause zur Regeneration. Viel Spass allein hat es heute nicht gemacht und ich hatte echt müde Beine. Bin seit letzten Freitag quasi durchgefahren, am Sonntag ne lange Tour, Montag Pause und gestern die "Nachtschicht" haben doch Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## eckat (14. November 2012)

Die Pause hast Du Dir verdient 

Nächsten Mittwoch geht's bei mir auch nicht.

Werde dafür Dienstags höchstwahrscheinlich mal bei der Nachtschicht mitfahren.

Falls es am Sonntag geht, melde ich mich kurzfristig.
Wo willste denn fahren gehn, "echte" PUR?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (15. November 2012)

Nachtschicht würde ich Dienstag auch gerne wieder fahren, bin aber leider in München und Berlin unterwegs bis Mittwoch, nehme mal vorsichtshalber das MTB mit, vielleicht klappt es mit ner kleinen Ausfahrt so an der Isar oder Havel entlang.

Sonntag, dann aber nur die blaue Pur leicht abgewandelt, können wir eigentlich machen so ab 11 Uhr, geht früher oder auch später von der Zeit her. Ich suche bei der Lust-und-Launetour eher nen Verbindungsweg zwischen Gehlenberg und der naheliegenden Pur.


----------



## sakulm (18. November 2012)

Hallo,

wo trefft ihr euch denn immer für die PUR? Hätte auch interesse.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## manurie (18. November 2012)

Hi, ich fahre die Pur komplett nie, ich hab da so eine Hausstrecke die auch Teile der Pur beinhalten am Stiefel und wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, Hausrunde ist dann beendet, von Rentrisch aus in die Pur(blau) rein und mache noch die kleine Schleife, also nicht bis Schüren hoch.

Meine Tour von gestern und das wäre die Hausrunde die ist jetzt ohne Stiefel und hat ca. 20km/500hm und man kann sie auch in der Dunkelheit mit Funzel fahren, Trails sind selbstverständlich dabei. Dafür suche ich gerne Mitfahrer nach Feierabend ca. 16.30-17.00 Uhr, allein im dunkeln ist blöd, Treffpunkt wäre Scheidt oder Rentrisch.


----------



## sakulm (19. November 2012)

hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine kleine Runde?
Start Scheid oder Rentrisch? 16:45Uhr?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. November 2012)

sakulm schrieb:


> hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine kleine Runde?
> Start Scheid oder Rentrisch? 16:45Uhr?



bin leider um 18Uhr am Bike-Aid-Treff in Güdingen an der Schleuse


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> bin leider um 18Uhr am Bike-Aid-Treff in Güdingen an der Schleuse



der musste sein oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (20. November 2012)

@sakulm
Am Freitag fahre ich dort, so die Planung, so gegen 14.30 Uhr könnte ich da sein und bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit fahren.


----------



## david_27 (20. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin immer noch motiviert, und diesmal wird nichts dazwischen kommen können. 
Ich verfüge leider über keine sehr gute Lampe, mit der ich nachts mitten im Wald wie tagsüber sehen könnte. Ich werde es aber mit meiner aktuellen Stirnlampe probieren, die reicht vielleicht aus.

Steht der Termin am Mittwoch um 16:30 in Scheidt fest? Ich wäre dann dabei!


----------



## eckat (20. November 2012)

david_27 schrieb:


> Steht der Termin am Mittwoch um 16:30 in Scheidt fest? Ich wäre dann dabei!



Morgen geht es bei mir und manurie leider nicht (s.o.) 

Mit einer einfachen Stirnlampe wirst Du im dunklen Wald aber auch nicht wirklich Spaß haben, es sei denn, Du schiebst dein Rad.

Fahr doch am Freitag Nachmittag 14:30 Uhr mit manurie.

Gruß


----------



## manurie (20. November 2012)

Meine Lampe ist schon leicht grenzwertig, aber ich habe zumindest den Vorteil diese Strecke öfters im Hellen gefahren zu sein. Mir fehlt zusätzlich noch eine Helmlampe (so 800 Lumen), damit man auch dort das Licht hat, wo man es braucht.

Also im dunkeln selbst einfache Trails zu fahren, die man nicht kennt und noch mit zu wenig Licht, macht echt kein Spass. 

Ich fahre jedenfalls am Freitag dort im Hellen. Kannst gerne mitkommen.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. November 2012)

die Hellena 2.5 oder 3.0 von www.out-led.de kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. Mehr als top und absolut zuverlässig und a hell genug


----------



## medicus41 (20. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> die Hellena 2.5 oder 3.0 von www.out-led.de kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. Mehr als top und absolut zuverlässig und a hell genug



Und do setz ich gleich mei Unnaschrift drunner. Super Lampe mit absolut perfektem Zubehör (Schalter, Akkuladeschale) und vor allem eine zuverlässige Leuchte was die Akkudauer angeht.


----------



## krasser devil (21. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> die Hellena 2.5 oder 3.0 von www.out-led.de kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. Mehr als top und absolut zuverlässig und a hell genug



Zustimmung. Fahr ich seit ca.2,5 Jahren, jetzt mit Upgrade auf 3.0, Akku´s laufen wie am ersten Tag, Licht ist der Brüller !!!! Viel NightRide Erfahrung !


----------



## david_27 (21. November 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, aber mind. 260 für eine Lampe bin ich noch nicht bereit auszugeben... 

Ich werde dann am Freitag um 14:30 mitfahren!
 @manurie wo wäre der Treffpunkt? Scheidt?


----------



## chris386 (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und wollte Fragen ob zufällig jemand morgen Abend in 
St. Ingbert auf der Pur unterwegs ist?

Muss unbedingt wieder raus auf die Pur. Interessant ist auch wenn man von Schüren startet über Kahlenberg, Rohrbach, Hassel, Oberwürzbach, Reichenbrunn. Sind viele schöne Trails der grünen Strecke dabei und ist unter 2 Stunden zu fahren. Und man kann bei noch überschüssiger Energie den Präsidententrail dranhängen.

Also vielleicht hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag so gegen 17 Uhr? 

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## krasser devil (21. November 2012)

david_27 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, aber mind. 260 für eine Lampe bin ich noch nicht bereit auszugeben...



Tja, wer im Dunkeln im Wald ordentlich und sicher radeln will muß das eben ausgeben. Auf die "Chinaböller" jedenfalls würde ich mich NIE verlassen, wenn aus dann aus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris386 (21. November 2012)

Schau Dir mal die Sigma Power LED EVO an mit Ion XL Akku. Hat 900 Lumen und ist schon für 140 Euronen zu haben.


----------



## eckat (21. November 2012)

david_27 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, aber mind. 260 für eine Lampe bin ich noch nicht bereit auszugeben...


Magicshine ist zwar aus China (mit deutschem Vertrieb) aber macht auch super Lampen. Mit der MJ 880 bist Du sehr gut bedient. Kostet 170 Euronen und hat mit 2000 Lumen ordentlich Bumms.

Die OutLed's haben eben Ihren Preis, dafür aber top Qualität ausm Saarland. Werd mir auch noch eine fürn Helm zulegen 

Schau doch mal hier nach:
Lampenvergleich @ Bike2do: Lupine, Magicshine, Hope, B&M, Cateye
Schade nur, dass OutLed keine Testlampe, weil angeblich nicht vorhanden, für den zweiten Durchgang zur Verfügung stellt.

Freitag abend hätte ich erst wieder mal Zeit für ne Nachtfahrt.

Gruß


----------



## manurie (21. November 2012)

david_27 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, aber mind. 260 für eine Lampe bin ich noch nicht bereit auszugeben...
> 
> Ich werde dann am Freitag um 14:30 mitfahren!
> @_manurie_ wo wäre der Treffpunkt? Scheidt?


Der Treffpunkt ist in Scheidt die *Strasse Am Bartenberg* zwar an der Kreuzung wo es berghoch geht. ich komme von Kleinblittersdorf über Scharfbrücke mit dem Bike und versuche pünktlich da zu sein. Wenn irgendwas dazwischen kommt versuche ich es pünktlich zu posten.

Ich hab auch ne billige Chinafunzel für unter 40 die noch einmal für den Helm reicht auch. Sieh mal bei Ebay nach Ssc-p7 oder Cree-xml.


----------



## k.wein (21. November 2012)

Hallo,
wer ist dabei, wie hoch ist das Tempo ?
Könnte evtl. mitfahren.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## manurie (21. November 2012)

krasser devil schrieb:


> Tja, wer im Dunkeln im Wald ordentlich und sicher radeln will muß das eben ausgeben. Auf die "Chinaböller" jedenfalls würde ich mich NIE verlassen, wenn aus dann aus !!


Mein Chinaböller hat unter Vollast 3h durchgehalten ist doch ausreichend für eine Feierabendrunde und wenn eben aus ist, dann reicht auch ein Led-Notlicht für den notwendigen Heimweg. Man kann auch für wenig Geld Spass haben. 3 Chinaböller kosten fast 100 und bringen eine ähnliche Leistung wie Markenmodelle und sind insgesamt billiger.

Man muss nicht unbedingt die tollste Technik haben, aber sollte ne bestimmte Mindestanforderung einhalten, dann geht das auch.


----------



## david_27 (23. November 2012)

@manurie ich fahre gleich los Richtung Scheidt, ich komme von SB-Mitte, vielleicht treffen wir uns früher aufm Weg!

Danke für die Lampen-Tipps, die werde ich mir in Ruhe angucken können! Nachts zu fahren ist z. Z. nicht meine erste Priorität, da ich tagsüber noch viel Zeit habe. Bald werde ich mich aber mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen müssen.

  @k.wein: ich bin fast ein Anfänger. Ich bin zwar seit 20 Jahren fast täglich aufm Rad und die Kondition ist ok, aber die Technik des MTB bin ich noch am Lernen. Ich bin soweit fast nur in der Stadt gefahren und längere Toure gemacht. Hoffe es kann trotzdem Spaß machen, schau einfach vorbei!


----------



## david_27 (23. November 2012)

@manurie ich war um 14:25 am Treffpunkt, bin dann gegen 14:30 weitergefahren, falls es dann näher am Friedhof gewesen wäre.
Hab leider keinen gesehen und es wird langsam kalt... 
Ich hoffe es klappt das nächste Mal besser! 
LG, david


----------



## manurie (23. November 2012)

@david_27
Ich habe noch gegen 13.45 reingesehen und bin 5min später von Kleinblittersdorf losgefahren und weil da keine konkrete Zusage stand bin ich diesen Treffpunkt nicht auf dem direkten Weg angefahren, wir kamen dort ca. 30-45min später vorbei. Also k.wein und ich sind von Güdingen über Scharfbrücke durchs Grumbachtal über den Stiefel gefahren und dann erst Richtung Scheidt. Ich glaube wir haben uns da richtig missverstanden, tut mir echt leid. Schreib bitte beim nächsten Mal: "Morgen bin ich da" und dann bin auch da, da kannst du dich auch drauf verlassen.

Ich fahre, wenn ich im Saarland bin und es nicht regnet, am Mittwoch ab 16.30Uhr nur mit Mitfahrer(weil dunkel) und freitags ab 14.30Uhr dort immer. Ne Zusage die ich freitags früh noch lesen kann, werde ich dann natürlich immer berücksichtigen. Ich muss eben arbeiten tagsüber und da habe ich keine Zeit im Inet nachzusehen.


----------



## eckat (23. November 2012)

Leute, macht hier doch einen Termin beim "Last Minute Biking" aus und tragt euch verbindlich ein oder aus, dann passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterberger (23. November 2012)

Moin Moin!! Wollte morgen früh, Start 900 in Hassel ne kleine Allmaubtain , Enduro Tour Richtung Kirkel starten. Wenn jmd. Interesse hat, TP am Marktplatz in Hassel.


----------



## chris386 (23. November 2012)

Da ich dienstags und samstags mit nem Biketreff abseits der Pur unterwegs bin, Werde ich regelmäßig donnerstags gegen 17 Uhr Nähe Sengscheid auf die pur starten. 

Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand der Donnerstags noch Bock hat die vielen Trails wie DB trail, Kahlenbergabfahrt etc. unter die Räder zu nehmen.


----------



## snoopy-bike (28. November 2012)

ACHTUNG! Wichtige Umleitung auf der *grünen* *PUR* bei Hassel!

Nachdem in den letzten Wochen in Teilbereichen der PUR kleinere "Scharmützel" des Forstes stattgefunden haben, gibt es jetzt eine längere Sperrung eines Waldgebietes wegen Erweiterung des Betriebsgeländes der Festo im Bereich Rohrbach / Hassel.

Betroffen ist dabei das Waldstück *nach* der Abfahrt vom Kahlenberg / Straßenüberquerung bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke in Hassel (Brückenschenke).
Hier wird ab sofort die Strecke am Ende der Kahlenabfahrt nach rechts in den Ort geleitet und dann weiter über ein paar kleinere Nebenstraßen, bis "Zur Schanz"-Straße, dort trifft die Umleitung wieder auf die Strecke (kleines Stück parallel der Bahn bis Brückenschenke).

Leider ist eine Umleitung der Strecke über den angrenzenden STANGENWALD nicht möglich, da dieser sich im Privatbesitz befindet. Wer sich auskennt kann auf eigenes Dünken die Trails dort nutzen und - sofern man die richtigen trifft - wieder auf die PUR gelangen.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. November 2012)

... kleinere "Scharmützel" des Forstes stattgefunden haben, gibt es jetzt eine längere Sperrung eines Waldgebietes ...


----------



## manurie (28. November 2012)

... Forstarbeiten betreffen aber nicht nur die Pur, die gibt es im Herbst fast überall ... leider


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. November 2012)

ach bei mir hinterm Haus, und das ist nicht gut so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (28. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ach bei mir hinterm Haus, und das ist nicht gut so...



Das waren keine Forstarbeiten bei dir hinterm Haus. Da hat nur eine eine Europalette hingelegt.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. November 2012)

nee die kenn ich, die verticker ich immer für 4,30


----------



## snoopy-bike (22. Januar 2013)

*ACHTUNG! Umfangreiche Umleitung auf der PUR (grün und blau)!​*
Im Bereich Rentrisch gibt es ab dieser Woche eine Streckenänderung aufgrund von Forstarbeiten!
Die Änderung betrifft den Lindscheider Wald (zwischen Rentrisch und der Landstraße L 250 - Dudweiler Landstraße). Durch diesen Wald führt sowohl die *BLAUE PUR *(Hin und Rück STIEFELSCHLEIFE), als auch die *GRÜNE PUR*

Die Strecke muss (vom Stiefel her kommend) ab dem Rentrischer Waschhaus komplett über die Straße "Rentrischer Weg" in Richtung IGB geführt werden, nach den letzten Häusern (in einer Rechtskurve) gibt es nach links abzweigend eine Zufahrt zu den Tennisplätzen, die in eine Forststraße mündet (bergauf), nach ca. 800 Metern kommt man an eine Forststraßenkreuzung -> hier rechts (Hauptweg) bis zur L 250 folgen.

Für die* BLAUE PUR* als Zufahrt zur Stiefelschleife (von Schüren aus), ist dieser Weg in umgekehrte Richtung zu fahren!

*Bitte beachtet diese Umleitung, damit Ihr nicht unter die Räder / Bäume kommt!*


----------



## tklos (5. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich konnte gestern nach der Kahlenberg Abfahrt durch den 
nicht mehr vorhandenen Wald :-( durchfahren!
War zwar matschig, ging aber!
Happy Trails, TOM


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. März 2013)

Momentan reissen die einfach alles weg und zerfräsen mit den Baumaschinen zig Wege und Trails.

Klasse!!!!


----------



## FabeJay (9. März 2013)

Warum machen die so nen Mist?Die Pur ist für St Ingbert doch ein Aushängeschild !Die Logik soll ma einer blicken!


----------



## grungebass (9. März 2013)

Festo braucht platz. Was glaubst du denn, was wichtiger ist? Natur oder Geld?


----------



## FabeJay (9. März 2013)

^^Also in 20 Jahren gibts im Saarland keinen Wald mehr und alles wird betoniert!

Na toll!


----------



## grungebass (9. März 2013)

So siehts wohl aus! Vlt.bleiben die 'berg'spitzen erhalten


----------



## snoopy-bike (25. März 2013)

*Hallo Leute,

es tut mir sehr leid Euch mitteilen zu müssen, dass die ohnehin schon, durch umfangreiche Forstarbeiten gebeutelte PUR, nochmals kräftig eins auf "den Deckel bekommt!" *
*Saarforst hat eine umfangreiche Durchforstung des gesamten Stiefelberges angekündigt! D.h. es fallen ALLE Wege ab dem Durchlass "Unizubringer" weg!!*

*Die Arbeiten dauern vorraussichtlich 4 - 6 Wochen... na dann Mahlzeit!!

Da Saarforst die Arbeiten fremdvergibt und dies nicht mehr mit senisbilisierten eigenen Mitarbeitern durchführt (Jetzt Arbeiter aus dem ehenm. Ostblock) bleibt abzuwarten, ob es nach diesen Arbeiten noch einen Singletrail gibt...*

*Na dann mal Frohe Ostern!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc_snyder (25. März 2013)

Die PUR wird jedes Jahr von den Holzfällern richtig durchgenommen. Aber am Stiefel war eigentlich nie viel los... schade.


----------



## manurie (25. März 2013)

Werde wahrscheinlich Mi/Do dort fahren, von Fechingen kommend durchs Ensheimer Gelösch, rüber zum Stiefel, Scheidter Berg und weiter auf Gehlenberg/Bartenberg.
Wo ich es zuletzt gefahren habe war oben auf der Spinne Forstarbeiten, teilweise Wege gesperrt, aufm Gehlenberg haben die nen Singletrail plattgemacht mit ihren Maschinen,  Scheidter Berg war schon vergangenes Jahr dran, das ging aber noch.

Es ist eben nicht nur die Pur, rundherum wird auch gewütet.

Was fürn Glück, dass ich am WE in Wuppertal bin, da sind die Forstarbeiten im Marscheider Wald seit 2 Jahren beendet und man kann dort wieder richtig biken.


----------



## medicus41 (26. März 2013)

Nun ja, da die PUR ein offizielles Aushängeschild für den MTB Sport rund um Sankt Ingbert ist, sollte man dies auch entsprechend publizieren. Also nicht nur hier im Forum. Denn wenn ich mir zb. Hier http://www.sanktingbert.de/283.0.html das durchlese, so würde ich als Fremder nur mal davon ausgehe das es eine kleinere Umgehung ist.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. März 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Nun ja, da die PUR ein offizielles Aushängeschild für den MTB Sport rund um Sankt Ingbert ist, sollte man dies auch entsprechend publizieren. Also nicht nur hier im Forum. Denn wenn ich mir zb. Hier http://www.sanktingbert.de/283.0.html das durchlese, so würde ich als Fremder nur mal davon ausgehe das es eine kleinere Umgehung ist.



vielleicht sollten wir sie am Freitag mal unter die abgefahrenen Reifen nehmen!?


----------



## medicus41 (26. März 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir sie am Freitag mal unter die abgefahrenen Reifen nehmen!?



Wäre ich dabei. Morgens wie immer so gegen 10 in Schüren?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. März 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Wäre ich dabei. Morgens wie immer so gegen 10 in Schüren?



iss gebongt 
danach kann ich dir noch unseren neuen Garten zeigen


----------



## manurie (29. März 2013)

War heute auch unterwegs und hab die Pur gestreift, euch habe ich nicht getroffen, bin ja auch erst nach 13.00 Uhr los und hab die Pur nur am Stiefel berührt.  Sind dann doch 5h geworden durchs Ensheimer Gelösch, Stiefel, Scheidter Berg und Bartenberg/Gehlenberg. Und es waren richtig geile Trailbedingungen, viel Spass heute gehabt, aber allein unterwegs.


----------



## medicus41 (30. März 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> War heute auch unterwegs und hab die Pur gestreift, euch habe ich nicht getroffen, bin ja auch erst nach 13.00 Uhr los und hab die Pur nur am Stiefel berührt.  Sind dann doch 5h geworden durchs Ensheimer Gelösch, Stiefel, Scheidter Berg und Bartenberg/Gehlenberg. Und es waren richtig geile Trailbedingungen, viel Spass heute gehabt, aber allein unterwegs.



Um 13 Uhr waren wir fast schon wieder zurück


----------



## manurie (30. März 2013)

Ich hab an Karfreitag noch was *extra* arbeiten müssen freiwillig, deshalb das spätere Wegfahren, hat mir auch ganz gut gepasst, weil ich am Do. meinen neuen LRS bekommen habe und der war am Freitag morgens noch nicht dicht, habe auf tubeless umgerüstet. Gestern war die Testtour und hat funktioniert und heute die 2. Tour. Bischen schrauben habe ich unterwegs müssen, Bremse und Schaltung passte nicht ganz. War gestern echt toll, weil die Trails echt trocken waren und ich hatte echt die Chance meine Hausstrecke rund um Dudweiler erstmal in diesem Jahr voll zu befahren, einfach nur geil, wenn man auch neues Material hat und das denn auch noch funktioniert.

Bild1.
Kurz vor der Spinne im Ensheimer Gelösch, ich bin dann Hänsel und Gretel runter und dann in Richtung Fliegerstein weiter und dann über Scheidter Berg in Richtung Bartenberg.






Bild2.
Nähe Jägerhaus Dudweiler/Saarbrücken Uni am Gehlenberg, ist ein kleiner geiler Wurzeltrail.





Bild3.
Heute Wuppertal, bin morgens gegen 4Uhr von Kleinblittersdorf nach Hause gefahren. Da lag morgens aktueller Neuschnee und in den Höhenlagen Altschnee mit Neuschnee teilweise, lies sich aber gut fahren. Ist im Marscheider Wald, meine erste oder zweite Hausstrecke, und Bild ist im Marscheider Bachtal entstanden.





Ich schreibe gerne Romane bzw. erzähle gerne, ansonsten wortkarger und gebürtiger Norddeutscher und Insulaner von der Ostsee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falco60V (6. April 2013)

Hi,

Wie sieht es derzeit auf der Pur aus (Forstarbeiten usw.. ) ?
Welche der Beiden ist am besten befahrbar?

Gruß


----------



## p-casso79 (7. April 2013)

falco60V schrieb:


> Wie sieht es derzeit auf der Pur aus (Forstarbeiten usw.. ) ?



Hallo Falco,

ich bin heute die grüne einmal abgefahren. Der Rotwild-Trail ist derzeit gesperrt (Liegen zwei große Baumstämme vor der Zufahrt). Also die Umgehung nehmen.

Im darauf folgenden Waldstück (den Neuweilerweg hoch) war der Traktor unterwegs. Die (kurze) Abfahrt danach runter zur L250 ist durch Baumstämme versperrt.

Ansonsten alles grün auf der Grünen 

Gibt es hier eigentlich Leute, die die Pur regelmäßig in der Gruppe befahren? Bin dort häufiger unterwegs und würde mich gerne irgendwo dranhängen wenn möglich .

Grüße


----------



## manurie (7. April 2013)

Ich fahre regelmässig Bruchstücke der Pur(blau)(Stiefel), die Woche schon 3x, ich fahre eben Ensheimer Gelösch/Stiefel/Scheidter Berg/Bartenberg und Gehlenberg als Hausstrecke und immer allein, wobei ich auch ich nicht gerne allein fahren möchte, aber wenn sich niemand findet, dann fahre ich auch so. Die Pur von Rentrisch aus in Richtung Schüren hab ich zuletzt vorm halben Jahr gehabt. In der Woche und abends ist es am schönsten, kaum Betrieb auf den Strecken. Heute wars schrecklich. nen Haufen Schönwetterleute unterwegs, in Scheidt hat mir nen MTBler auf einer öffentlichen Strasse sogar die Vorfahrt genommen.


----------



## rastlos (8. April 2013)

Moin,

Bin die blaue in letzter zeit mehrfach Gefahren.der trail unterhalb des neuweiler Altenheim ist auch Platt.kann man fahren macht aber nicht wirklich spass.
Hoffentlich wird der Stiefel einigermaßen verschont.

Edit: den Bild 2 wurzelteppich nehm ich auch immer mit.leider haben's auch dort gewütet und einiges des von den jungs mühselig aufgebauten trails mutwillig zerstört.


----------



## manurie (8. April 2013)

Du meinst den Trail oberhalb der Hütte am Gehlenberg, ja da war auch der Forst drin, seitdem die da angefangen haben zu wüten, war ich da oben nicht mehr. Den Trail selbst dort bin ich nie gefahren, nur immer da hoch und andere Seite runter, da kommste ja am Einstieg vorbei.


----------



## rastlos (9. April 2013)

Genau,den oberhalb.bin den zwar immer Gefahren aber die Schanzen hab ich ausgelassen.aber auch dem unteren trail hat der Forst oder wer auch immer zerstört.die kleine Schanze ganz am Schluss (andere Seite des trails)wurde mit kettensäge dem Erdboden gleich gemacht.

Grüse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (9. April 2013)

Legal war der Trail ja nicht, aber gestört wurde auch niemand so richtig. Da läuft ja niemand lang. Wenn die mal den Mist da oben weggeräumt haben, kann man da bestimmt wieder was bauen, eigentlich ist der Einstieg so versteckt, so dass der Trail nicht überbefahren wird.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (11. April 2013)

Ich hätte lust mal wieder PUR zu fahren,aber wenn wirklich teile davon zerstört sind,hört sich das net so toll an =(


----------



## snoopy-bike (11. April 2013)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Ich hätte lust mal wieder PUR zu fahren,aber wenn wirklich teile davon zerstört sind,hört sich das net so toll an =(



Man kann die PUR ruhig fahren, im Moment gibt es halt eine Umleitung für den Stiefelberg und in Rentrisch. Schmelzer Wald geht zum WE wieder auf!! Ansonsten ist alles gut fahrbar! War gestern unterwegs...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. April 2013)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> War gestern unterwegs...



zu dritt?


----------



## p-casso79 (11. April 2013)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Man kann die PUR ruhig fahren, im Moment gibt es halt eine Umleitung für den Stiefelberg und in Rentrisch.



Der komplette Stiefel? - Das war letzten Sonntag noch nicht. Wo genau? Den langen Aufstieg?

Wollte am WE wieder fahren. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## manurie (11. April 2013)

Am Stiefel war doch bisher nichts, ich fahre morgen da wieder, wenn es nicht wie heute aus Kannen kübelt, und sehe mir das an.

Am WE bin ich in Wuppertal die übliche Schlammschlacht machen mit Extrabonustag am Montag.


----------



## manurie (12. April 2013)

War heute unterwegs, am Stiefel ist nicht viel, also fahrbar. Gesperrt ist, wenn man die Pur von Rentrisch aus hochkommt und den Trail hoch zum Stiefel nimmt, der Weg ab der 1.Spitzkehre der dann weiter zum Fliegerstein führt und auch die Zufahrt vom Fliegerstein hoch zur grossen Stiefelschleife. Der normale Trail der Pur zum Fliegerstein, für mich so ersichtlich, war nicht gesperrt. Ich fahr den Stiefeltrail eh im Downhill, kam vom Ensheimer Gelösch und wollte dann weiter auf der Pur von Rentrisch in Richtung Schüren und ab Rentrisch haben die gewütet, die erste Steigung geht noch, aber wo die rechts abbiegt komplett unfahrbar, der Regen von gestern und in der Nacht hat der Strecke noch den Rest gegeben. Ich musste schieben und tragen, bin dann als ich die Strasse gequert habe in Richtung Schüren weiter, der nächste Trail der runter ging war auch zerfurcht, da bin ich umgedreht, hatte die Schnauze echt voll.

Meine Tour war heute so, von Kleinblittersdorf aus Strasse bis Brebach/Fechingen an der Zulassungsstelle, dann gleich an der Flughafenstrasse links rein ins Ensheimer Gelösch, an den Fischweihern hoch zur Spinne, Richtung "Hänsel und Gretel" weiter und dort runter, dann rechts kurz hoch und den Trail runter nach Sengscheid, der von den Forstarbeiten schon länger zerstört ist, lässt sich aber wunderbar im Downhill fahren, ausser mir fährt den scheinbar niemand  , dann Sengscheid über die Autobahn rechts die Strasse runter und zum Stiefel hoch Richtung Stiefelhütte, da hab ich auch die Sperrung Richtung Fliegerstein gesehen, den Stiefeltrail als Geisterfahrer der Pur runter, am Ausstieg auch die nächste Sperrung Richtung Fliegerstein gesehen, dann weiter Richtung Schüren, ab da wars Mist, ne genaure Beschreibung erspar ich mir, von Rentrisch aus wieder am Stiefel vorbei, die Autobahnbrücke nicht genommen, sondern parallel zur Autobahn weiter, da geht dann irgendwann son kleiner Trail links ab und man kommt unter der Grumbachtalbrücke durch, dann Richtung Spinne hoch und weiter Richtung Ehrenfriedhof/Dorndorfhütte, hab Richtung Dorndorfhütte den Trail über den Acker genommen und wo sich an der Dorndorfhütte der Weg gabelt in Richtung Fechingen, den linken Weg genommen, der Rest ist klar, Flughafenstrasse rausgekommem und dann nach Kleinblittersdorf weiter. An der Spinne habe ich das aufziehende Gewitter bemerkt auf dem Rückweg, ich hab gedacht das packe ich noch bis Fechingen, kurz hinter der Dorndorfhütte hat es mich doch erwischt.  Ich musste anhalten, der Regel/Hagel war doch zu stark.
Hier meine Tourdaten von heute:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/manurie/febmdom0fg7gsbt6

In die Pur ab Rentrisch Richtung Schüren fahr ich so schnell nie wieder, ich mach dann ab Stiefel meine übliche Tour, Scheidter Berg/Bartenberg/Gehlenberg und dann eventuell Richtung Schwarzenbergbad, macht mehr Spass. Mit der Pur kann ich mich nie so richtig anfreunden, immer wenn ich die fahr ist irgendwas. 

Bilder habe heute auch gemacht:

Bild1 u. 2
Das Monster was ab Rentrisch Richtung Schüren die Trails zerstört.










Bild3
So sehen die Trails dann aus, vollkommen zerfurcht und in die Richtung weiter runter wurde es noch schlimmer, komplettes Buschwerk auf dem Trail, da war man froh, das es noch gehbar war.





So ich habe fertig 
Morgen früh gehts nach Wuppertal und ab Dienstag 2 Wochen Travemünde, da muss ich mir schon wieder ne neue Route raussuchen, danach in Planung ne Woche Hennef, also das Saarland sieht mich voraussichtlich 3 Wochen nicht.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2013)

Am besten ist diesen ganzen Sch.... per Bild zu dokumentieren!


----------



## grungebass (15. April 2013)

Und dem Oberförster zeigen, der die Leute gerne auf die PUR als offizielle MTB-Strecke verweist...


----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> ...Das Monster was ab Rentrisch Richtung Schüren die Trails zerstört. ...
> 
> ... So sehen die Trails dann aus, vollkommen zerfurcht und in die Richtung weiter runter wurde es noch schlimmer, komplettes Buschwerk auf dem Trail, da war man froh, das es noch gehbar war ...




Nun manurie, auf den HOMeTrails sieht es nicht besser aus... 
hier ein paar Beispielbilder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10504305&postcount=1047


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (15. April 2013)

@<NoFear>
Echt krasse Bilder, genau das habe ich auch auf der Pur gesehen, da kannste nicht überall ein Foto schiessen, die Bilder sind im Kopf vorhanden.

Ökologisch ist da gar nichts, es wird mit schwersten Maschinen in den Wald gefahren bei unmöglichen Bodenbedingungen. Was nur eine einzelne Maschine am Tag zerstört, das bekommen 1000 Mountainbiker in 10 Jahren nicht hin und selbst die Reiter mit ihren Pferden nicht. Ich finds untragbar, selbst Fussgänger kommen da nicht mehr problemlos durch. Und hinterher braucht es Jahre, bis es überhaupt wieder so ist, wie es mal war.

Aber wehe ein Mountainbiker legt 10 Stöckchen ökologisch gewachsen auf den Waldboden um eine Kurve oder Schlammkuhle besser/flüssiger zu fahren, dann wird gleich der komplette Naturschutz in Frage gestellt. Bestes Beispiel, Wuppertal Waldgebiet Burgholz, da wurden paar Anlieger gebastelt und schon naturbelassene Stufen/Sprünge verbessert und die Stadt hat extra Bäume fällen lassen um das unbefahrbar zu machen. Aber gegen die Monster tut man nichts. Wälder sind Erholungsgebiete für Menschen und das sollten sie auch bleiben, der Wald hat einen Wirtschaftswert und der ist darin geschaffen von den Leuten die ihn täglich nutzen und nicht das man Bäume fällt.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> ... Wälder sind Erholungsgebiete für Menschen und das sollten sie auch bleiben, der Wald hat einen Wirtschaftswert und der ist darin geschaffen von den Leuten die ihn täglich nutzen und nicht das man Bäume fällt.



nun beide Sachverhalte treffen zu... der Wald wurde schon immer wirtschaftlich genutzt.
Der Unterschied zwischen früher und heute ist, dass sich die ART und WEISE der Nutzung und Bewirtschaftung geändert hat und dass heutzutage nur noch der PROFIT zählt.
Die Umwelt bleibt (dies gilt auch für viele andere Bereiche des heutigen Lebens!) leider immer mehr auf der Strecke. 
Diesen Vollpfosten ist es doch völlig egal was zukünftig ist. Jetzt und heute zählt ... und das bedeutet =>  $ CASH $


----------



## p-casso79 (15. April 2013)

Schon heftige Bilder. Vor zwei Wochen war noch (fast) alles fahrbar auf der PUR. Gestern bin ich die Strecke des Saarschleifen MTB-Marathons nochmal nachgefahren. Da sah's ähnlich aus. Das angehängte Bild zeigt einen Froschlaich und wollt Ihr wissen wo? - Das ist eine Pfütze, die im Reifenabdruck eines Traktors entstanden ist. In zwei Tagen ist die trocken. Arme Frösche (wenn sie soweit kommen...). Soviel zur Nachhaltigkeit.

Die trails waren teilweise in einem ähnlichen Zustand. Ich frage mich, wie die Strecke dieses Jahr verläuft. So kann man da keinen fahren lassen...

@<No-Fear>
Es stimmt, dass die Wälder schon immer wirtschaftlich genutzt werden. Ich glaube aber es gibt ein Gesetz, dass die Besitzer dieser Wälder bei der wirtschaftlichen Verwertung zu nachhaltigem Handeln zwingt, oder? Falls ja, scheren sie sich nicht...


----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2013)

Nunja,... leider ist das so! 
Das paradoxe an der Sache ist, dass sich die Leute eher weniger über diese Zustände aufregen
(Ironie an...
- aber wehe dem es kreuzt ein BIKER ihren Weg...  was ich mir in letzter Zeit alles wieder anhören musste - oh Vorurteil oh Vorurteil...   der böse BIKER war's... Ironie aus)


----------



## manurie (15. April 2013)

Man muss die Forstwirtschaft nur zur Einhaltung bestehender Gesetze zwingen, so dass der vermeintliche Profit kleiner wird, dann klärt sich das von allein.

Ich hab kein Problem mit Waldarbeitern, Reitern, Spaziergänger und Hundebesitzer. Die sich meist beschweren, denken sie haben den ganzen Wald nur zu ihrem eigenen Bedarf gepachtet und der Rest soll sich nach ihren Vorstellungen unterordnen. Das trifft auch auf die Forstwirtschaft zu, es sind aber nicht alle, nur was da um St.Ingbert passiert, ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel. Keine Ahnung warum die Stadt nicht eingreift, zumal sie die Pur als Aushängeschild für Tourismus mit geschaffen hat.


----------



## rastlos (15. April 2013)

Bin gestern die pur Gefahren.auch Teilstück der grünen.

Also rentrich  hoch ist alles kaputt und Neuweiler unterhalb Altenheim auch.stiefel ist "nur"das unter Stück am Sportplatz und der Rotwild trail gesperrt.wobei ich davon ausgehe wenn die Maschinen die Stämme dort rausgezogen haben,dann wird der Rotwild trail wohl Geschichte sein.ist wirklich eine Sauerei.ein bekannter der immer joggt hat beim Forst nachgefragt warum und wer da alles so zerstört. Dreimal dürft ihr Raten was er Antwort bekommen hat........


----------



## <NoFear> (15. April 2013)

... ?


----------



## grungebass (15. April 2013)

Die biker!!! ;-)


----------



## Peter Lang (15. April 2013)

hallo,
letzen Samstag bin ich mit einem Freund ein Teilstück vom IGB Marathon gefahren.Unterwegs war ein Weg mit Absperrband  gesperrt. Da wir dachten daß die Samstags eh nicht arbeiten sind wir weiter gefahren. Nach einer Weile hörte man schon die Maschienen und als wir um die Kurve kamen sahen wir mitten auf dem Weg so ne Mördermaschine wie manurie fotografiert hat. Dachte schon jetzt geht das Gemaule los, da schwenkt der Fahrer den Greifarm auf den Weg wo wir durchwollten, aber nicht um uns zu stoppen, er hat noch schnell einen kleinen Stamm weggehoben damit wir besser durchkonnten.
Wir waren ganz baff. Freundlich gewunken und weiter gings. Der Weg sah aber leider trotzdem aus wie Sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p-casso79 (15. April 2013)

Wie cool! 

Der macht ja auch nur seine Arbeit. Um an der generellen Situation was zu ändern müsste man ganz woanders ansetzen...


----------



## Deleted 183831 (15. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich war am Sonntag im Betzental unterwegs und das Gebiet um die Alfredfalle sieht auch sehr "gerupft" aus.
Die Standardeinfahrt vom Asphaltweg aus geht gar nicht, da liegt alles quer. Man muß ein Stück weiter unten rein fahren und sich dann den Weg suchen, da der Standardweg des Marathons immer wieder zu liegt.
Knapp 10m hinter dem kleinen Sprung liegt ein Baum quer über dem Weg, wenn man den nicht vor dem Sprung registriert, braucht man gute Bremsen 
Der erste Bombentrichter war ohne Holz. Beim zweiten liegt auf der linken Seite viel Geäst und kleine Bäume, wenn man zuweit links fährt hat man ein par schöne Kratzer. Und der dritte Bombentrichter ist komplett zugelegt mit Bäumen, da muß die Säge ran.

Die Pur aus Richtung Hassel zum Betzental war aber gut zu fahren und ohne größere Schäden.


----------



## manurie (21. April 2013)

Pur um den Stiefel/Fliegerstein ist frei. Die sind zwar noch zugange, aber wenn da noch was ist, dann am Downhill vom Fliegerstein runter, war eh nicht so interessant als Strecke, vielleicht ist sie jetzt aufgewertet.  Bin gestern dort gefahren. Von Sengscheid hoch zum Stiefeltrail und als Geisterfahrer runter und dann weiter zum Fliegerstein und Scheidter Berg. Und aufm Rückweg den Stiefel hoch von Rentrisch und bin Richtung Sengscheid weiter.


----------



## brillenboogie (23. April 2013)

am stiefel siehts überall echt wild aus. ganz neue perspektiven, deutlich gelichtet, jede menge neue wege...
im bereich oberhalb vom sportplatz rentrisch liegt einiges von den pur trails noch zu bzw. ist gesperrt. 
auch weiter oben ist so mancher weg nicht wiederzuerkennen und oder noch von geäst übersäht.
ich versteh ja nix von forstwirtschaft, für mich sieht es einfach erschreckend aus...
hab noch ein bild von dem monster gemacht:


----------



## brillenboogie (24. April 2013)

als ich heut ausnahmsweise den langen trail am stiefel mal hochpedaliert bin, sind mir sehr viele markierte bäume links und rechts aufgefallen. es ist wohl noch längst nicht ausgestanden...
war trotz allem schön heut am stiefel, alle interessanten trails im oberen bereich (noch...) fahrbar und ein hauch von sommer.
nachwuchsmonster:


----------



## p-casso79 (24. April 2013)

Also wenn sie den langen Anstieg kaputt machen wär's echt schade. Der Wald um St. Ingbert ist echt licht geworden :-(.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (25. April 2013)

Nicht nur dort! Hier in und um St.Wendel ist es auch sehr hell im Wald geworden und die schönsten Trails sind alle dahin.................


----------



## doc_snyder (25. April 2013)

wenn schon eine Planierraupe auf dem Trail steht, hab ich düstere Vorahnungen...


----------



## leeqwar (25. April 2013)

007ike schrieb:


> Nicht nur dort! Hier in und um St.Wendel ist es auch sehr hell im Wald geworden und die schönsten Trails sind alle dahin.................



ich seh das nicht so eng. bei der pur ist es natürlich ärgerlich, weil snoopy stress mit der beschilderung, umleitungen usw hat. 

aber ansonsten ergeben sich doch oft schöne neue möglichkeiten. wenn die harverster-spuren bei leicht feuchtem boden ausgefahren werden, entstehen teilweise sehr coole neue trails. 

und die alten trails werden oft innerhalb von 2-3 wochen wieder vom fussvolk festgetreten. zumindest in etwas stärker frequentierten wäldern.


----------



## 007ike (25. April 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ich seh das nicht so eng. bei der pur ist es natürlich ärgerlich, weil snoopy stress mit der beschilderung, umleitungen usw hat.
> 
> aber ansonsten ergeben sich doch oft schöne neue möglichkeiten. wenn die harverster-spuren bei leicht feuchtem boden ausgefahren werden, entstehen teilweise sehr coole neue trails.
> 
> und die alten trails werden oft innerhalb von 2-3 wochen wieder vom fussvolk festgetreten. zumindest in etwas stärker frequentierten wäldern.


Grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht, ABER die räumen nicht mehr auf, sprich die lassen alles was dünner als ein Unterarm ist einfach liegen! Ja zum Teil werden ganze Baumkronen auf den Trails abgelegt. Ergebnis kannst du dir mal auf der Schaumbergabfahrt ansehen. In dem Bereich wo Holz geschlagen wurde ist aber gar nix mehr mit fahren und mit wandern!!!! 
Und im Winterbacher Wald sieht es ähnlich aus. Viele schöne Trails sind verschwunden und im Prinzip nur noch mal mit Bucher und Motorsäge wiederzubeleben.


----------



## manurie (25. April 2013)

Ab nächste Woche Mittwoch dürfen die nicht mehr wüten, also ab 1. Mai sind Waldarbeiten, also dieses wilde Sägen verboten. Nur auf Wegen gelagerte Stämme dürfen abtransportiert werden, so sagt mein Arbeitskollege. Deshalb haben die jetzt in so kurzer Zeit soviel gewütet und ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwas, weil denen die Zeit ausgeht.


----------



## manurie (25. April 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> aber ansonsten ergeben sich doch oft schöne neue möglichkeiten. wenn die harverster-spuren bei leicht feuchtem boden ausgefahren werden, entstehen teilweise sehr coole neue trails.


Von der Spinne kommend "Hänsel und Gretel" gefahren, dann rechts 500m hoch und dann links runter nach Sengscheid ist son Trail, fährt sich richtig geil, ausser mir fährt den scheinbar niemand.


----------



## manurie (25. April 2013)

p-casso79 schrieb:


> Also wenn sie den langen Anstieg kaputt machen wär's echt schade. Der Wald um St. Ingbert ist echt licht geworden :-(.


Was ist der "lange Trail/Anstieg"?

Ist das der Weg(pur) von Rentrisch aus den Stiefel hoch und wo die Pur dann links weg geht, dann geradeaus weiter zum Fliegerstein? Der ist definitiv beschädigt, die haben den alten Schotter rausgewühlt, ist fahrbar aber nicht mehr so flott, war am Sonntag dort. Hab das Nachwuchsmonster in Action gesehen.


----------



## leeqwar (26. April 2013)

007ike schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht, ABER die räumen nicht mehr auf, sprich die lassen alles was dünner als ein Unterarm ist einfach liegen! Ja zum Teil werden ganze Baumkronen auf den Trails abgelegt. Ergebnis kannst du dir mal auf der Schaumbergabfahrt ansehen. In dem Bereich wo Holz geschlagen wurde ist aber gar nix mehr mit fahren und mit wandern!!!!
> Und im Winterbacher Wald sieht es ähnlich aus. Viele schöne Trails sind verschwunden und im Prinzip nur noch mal mit Bucher und Motorsäge wiederzubeleben.



bei touristisch relevanten gebieten (wie ja auch bei der pur) kann ich es null nachvollziehen. vermutlich behörde gegen behörde.
am schaumberg wird doch sicherlich noch aufgeräumt? wobei, das schöne stück der tafeltour haben sie auch einfach verrotten lassen. vermutlich privatwald. der winterbacher wald richtung wareswald wurde ja früher auch schon öfter mal "umgebaut". da gabs mal nen sehr schönen naturlehrpfad. 
aber wie manurie schon sagte, bald ist schluss. danach muss man sich halt ein paar mal bücken oder das ein oder andere geburtstagsgeschenk benutzen 
das mach ich auch gerade in dem waldstück, aus dem meine 10 festmeter stammen. schlechtes gewissen und so


----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2013)

007ike schrieb:


> ...ABER die räumen nicht mehr auf, sprich die lassen alles was dünner als ein Unterarm ist einfach liegen! Ja zum Teil werden ganze Baumkronen auf den Trails abgelegt. Ergebnis kannst du dir mal auf der Schaumbergabfahrt ansehen. In dem Bereich wo Holz geschlagen wurde ist aber gar nix mehr mit fahren und mit wandern!!!!
> Und im Winterbacher Wald sieht es ähnlich aus. Viele schöne Trails sind verschwunden und im Prinzip nur noch mal mit Bucher und Motorsäge wiederzubeleben....



Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Alles *kreuz und quer *liegenzulassen und nicht mehr aufräumen! *Flurschäden* hinterlassen, die MTBler noch nicht mal nach 50 Jahren im Wald verursachen könnten. Da sieht es teilweise sehr *abenteuerlich* aus! Das Aufräumen ist in Zeiten des harten Wettbewerbs im Holzmarkt schlicht ein zu *großer Kostenfaktor* und es geht den verantwortlichen Sesselfurzern am Ar... vorbei, wie es bei uns in den Wäldern aussieht.  
Hauptsache ist, dass auf der Endabrechnung ne dicke fette SCHWARZE ZAHL steht


----------



## p-casso79 (26. April 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Was ist der "lange Trail/Anstieg"?
> 
> Ist das der Weg(pur) von Rentrisch aus den Stiefel hoch und wo die Pur dann links weg geht, dann geradeaus weiter zum Fliegerstein? Der ist definitiv beschädigt, die haben den alten Schotter rausgewühlt, ist fahrbar aber nicht mehr so flott, war am Sonntag dort. Hab das Nachwuchsmonster in Action gesehen.



Ja, ich bezog mich auf den engen Pfad, der dann zum Stiefel hochgeht. Der Anfang ist wie Du sagst "bearbeitet" mit Schotter und Sand. Der enge Pfad ist aber unangetastet. Das wär schmerzhaft, wenn der wegfallen würde. Ist ein schöner Trail sowohl hoch als auch runter.

Sagmal, Du hast mal was von "Hänsel und Gretel" geschrieben. Wo ist das genau? Ich hab letztens einen Stein gegenüber am Steinkopf gesehen auf dem Stand "Hänsel und Gretel" aber sonst keinen Hinweis. Ist das ein Trail? Gibt's am Steinkopf sonst interessante Trails? Auf der OSM-Karte ist z.B. ein "Dachstrail" und ein "Fischertrail" markiert. Lohnen die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p-casso79 (26. April 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Alles *kreuz und quer *liegenzulassen und nicht mehr aufräumen! *Flurschäden* hinterlassen, die MTBler noch nicht mal nach 50 Jahren im Wald verursachen könnten. Da sieht es teilweise sehr *abenteuerlich* aus! Das Aufräumen ist in Zeiten des harten Wettbewerbs im Holzmarkt schlicht ein zu *großer Kostenfaktor* und es geht den verantwortlichen Sesselfurzern am Ar... vorbei, wie es bei uns in den Wäldern aussieht.
> Hauptsache ist, dass auf der Endabrechnung ne dicke fette SCHWARZE ZAHL steht



Wie wär's wir tun uns zusammen und räumen mal das Gröbste weg wenn sie fertig sind?


----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2013)

Wenn die Forstjungs fertig sind, könnte man hier im Forum ja mal einen Aufruf starten!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. April 2013)

und am besten noch die Powerbarriegel wegräumen die einige auf den Trails "vergessen". Waren sicherlich auch die Waldarbeiter


----------



## onlyforchicks (26. April 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> und am besten noch die Powerbarriegel wegräumen die einige auf den Trails "vergessen". Waren sicherlich auch die Waldarbeiter


 
Klar PowerbarWaldarbeiter !!!   

Ich kenn da so ein paar....


----------



## manurie (28. April 2013)

p-casso79 schrieb:


> Sagmal, Du hast mal was von "Hänsel und Gretel" geschrieben. Wo ist das genau? Ich hab letztens einen Stein gegenüber am Steinkopf gesehen auf dem Stand "Hänsel und Gretel" aber sonst keinen Hinweis. Ist das ein Trail? Gibt's am Steinkopf sonst interessante Trails? Auf der OSM-Karte ist z.B. ein "Dachstrail" und ein "Fischertrail" markiert. Lohnen die?


Wenn man von der Spinne kommt bzw. vor der Hütte steht, gleich daneben links den Weg nehmen, dann kommt nach ca. 800m rechts noch spitzwinklig nen Weg dazu, dann ca. 400m und dann geht es links runter, ist "Hänsel und gretel" ein entsprechendes Symbol am Baum ist markiert in Form der Figuren. Dann rechts hoch am Ausgang ca. 400m und links scharf rein, da runter, erste Biegung rechts und zweite Biegung links weg und man kommt in Sengscheid raus. Hänsel und Gretel ist ein Trail und was ich nachfolgend beschrieben habe auch ein Trail, macht mehr Spass wie "Hänsel und Gretel".

Dachstrail hab ich noch nicht gefahren, ist aber nen Trail im Ensheimer Gelösch, leicht zugewachsen, Routenbeschreibung ist im Gelöschmeister(Ensheimer Pur) vorhanden, gpx-Daten habe ich noch vom Gelöschmeister.

Na jedenfalls ich fahr das von Kleinblittersdorf kommend durchs Ensheimer Gelösch immer in Verbindung mit Stiefel. 

Morgen fahre ich da auch nach Feierabend.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Mai 2013)

Hallöle 

Wie sieht es aktuell denn aus auf der PUR?

Habe vor kurzem davon gehört und würde sie mit 2-3 Kumpels gerne mal unter die Räder nehmen...

LG


----------



## p-casso79 (13. Mai 2013)

Derzeit ist der Aufstieg zum Stiefel von Rentrisch kommend gesperrt. Da haben sie ein paar Hölzer abgelegt (siehe Foto). Das ist eindeutig. Die ist genau hier: http://goo.gl/maps/mDO8q
Umleitung ist eingerichtet. Schade nur um den schönen Aufstieg. Da werden einige Bäume fallen :-(

Über die restliche Strecke kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Mai 2013)

So n shit -.-


----------



## manurie (30. Mai 2013)

p-casso79 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist der Aufstieg zum Stiefel von Rentrisch kommend gesperrt. Da haben sie ein paar Hölzer abgelegt (siehe Foto). Das ist eindeutig.


Die liegen immer noch dort, ich find es ist eine Sauerei da das Holz abzulegen, genau an einer Wegkreuzung. Ich hab den Stiefeltrail heute im Downhill genommen und wollte zum Fliegerstein weiter und das Holz liegt mitten im Weg, da kann man nicht vorbeifahren, sondern nur klettern. Ich bin wieder umgedreht und hab ne andere Strecke genommen, so dass ich nicht krabbeln musste, um vom Stiefel runterzukommen.

Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p-casso79 (30. Mai 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Die liegen immer noch dort, ich find es ist eine Sauerei da das Holz abzulegen, genau an einer Wegkreuzung. Ich hab den Stiefeltrail heute im Downhill genommen und wollte zum Fliegerstein weiter und das Holz liegt mitten im Weg, da kann man nicht vorbeifahren, sondern nur klettern. Ich bin wieder umgedreht und hab ne andere Strecke genommen, so dass ich nicht krabbeln musste, um vom Stiefel runterzukommen.



Wenn Du den Stiefeltrail runter bist und dann geradeaus fährst anstatt die erste Spitzkehre zu nehmen kommst Du gut dran vorbei. Den Weg nehme ich immer. Das Problem ist nur der Rückweg weil man den Trail nicht hochfahren kann (zu steil).
Bist Du morgen dort unterwegs? Wollte fahren gehen und hoffe, dass das Wetter hält.


----------



## p-casso79 (30. Mai 2013)

Cooles Foto übrigens. Beim nächsten Mal stell ich mein Rad auch davor


----------



## zwente (30. Mai 2013)

Wir sind heute einfach drüber .... so ist das halt bei der Forstwirtschaft, wo Platz ist wirds hingelegt.


----------



## manurie (31. Mai 2013)

p-casso79 schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Stiefeltrail runter bist und dann geradeaus fährst anstatt die erste Spitzkehre zu nehmen kommst Du gut dran vorbei. Den Weg nehme ich immer. Das Problem ist nur der Rückweg weil man den Trail nicht hochfahren kann (zu steil).
> Bist Du morgen dort unterwegs? Wollte fahren gehen und hoffe, dass das Wetter hält.


Genauso bin ich vom Stiefel runter, eben am Holzstapel gedreht und hoch wieder bis zur Spitzkehre und geradeaus weiter, da kommste nahe der Unterführung der Schnellstrasse raus, den Trail meinst du bestimmt. Ich hab mich dann eh auf den Rückweg gemacht, hatte nen schleichenden Plattfuss vorne, hab den Stiefel hoch schon 2x nachgepumpt, bin dann über Grumbachtal und 2x pumpen zurück nach Kleinblittersdorf.

Na heute fahren ist eher Hardcore, war gestern schon zu nass im Wald, da rutscht man nur unkontrolliert rum trotz guter Bereifung. Ich bin aus dem Bergischen Land einiges gewöhnt, da ist es auch nach langer Regenpause sehr feucht und schlammig.

Vielleicht fahre ich am Sonntag wieder dort, mal sehen, muss mich eigentlich schonen, bin nächste Woche in Österreich(Zillertal) und da will ich nach Feierabend noch Einiges machen. Ich hab mir schon Touren rausgesucht. 

Ich hab auch andere coole Pics von stehenden Bikes 
Trail auf der Hausrunde in Wuppertal im Winter dieses Jahres


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juni 2013)

Warum wieso weshalb wurde bei Facebook mal etwas vom örtlichen Forstwirt erläutert.

Zum Teil sind das halt auch "zugekaufte" Bulgaren/Rumänen die machen können was sie wollen, weil billiger!

Früher wurde einem ja was vom Lohn abgezogen wenn da nur ein Ast noch auf dem Weg lag.


----------



## rastlos (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Gestern mal wieder am Stiefel unterwegs gewesen.irgendwie muss ich seit ich die pur fahre das mit der stiefelrunde falsch verstanden haben  ,komme normal von schüren fahre von dort die stiefelrunde.aber bislang bin ich immer den langgezogenen trail bis ganz hoch und von dort wieder runter zum Rotwild trail.gestern das erste mal gecheckt das man an der Hütte direkt links statt rechts muss um den Rest der runde zu fahren.dieses Teilstück hat's schon ordentlich in sich.hatte die Kategorie 3 Abfahrt dort auch total unterschätzt und mich schön auf die Schnauze gelegt.den Aufprall hab ich mit Bravur weggesteckt nur leider kam das mtb noch hinterher und nun hab ich in der Wade einen knöcheltiefen Abdruck vom kettenblatt.die elversberg oder kahlenberg Abfahrt ist jedenfalls ein Witz dagegen.

Bin ich der einzige der dieses Stück übersehe hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (17. Juni 2013)

Du hast sogar 2 Stücke übersehen, vom langen Anstieg runter zum Fliegerstein, da wo auch die Hütte steht, geht es geradeaus steil hoch, da ist son kniffliger Trail, man kommt zur Hütte zurück und quasi geradeaus weiter, was du mit scharf links meinst. Du meinst den Trail mit dem Felsen im ersten Stück bestimmt. Das zweite Stück bin ich schon gefahren, das Andere traue ich mich noch nicht. Du kannst auch an der Hütte rechts vorbei runter fahren nach Rentrisch, zählt aber nicht mehr zur Pur. Man kann am Stiefel auch viele Sachen fahren die nicht zur Pur gehören. Ich kenne mich da schon ganz gut aus. War am Freitag da, bin über Scheidter Berg hin zum Fliegerstein und den langen Anstieg in Gegenrichtung runter und dann zum Fliegerstein wieder hoch Richtung Scheidt/Dudweiler.


----------



## rastlos (17. Juni 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Du hast sogar 2 Stücke übersehen, vom langen Anstieg runter zum Fliegerstein, da wo auch die Hütte steht, geht es geradeaus steil hoch, da ist son kniffliger Trail, man kommt zur Hütte zurück und quasi geradeaus weiter, was du mit scharf links meinst. Du meinst den Trail mit dem Felsen im ersten Stück bestimmt. Das zweite Stück bin ich schon gefahren, das Andere traue ich mich noch nicht. Du kannst auch an der Hütte rechts vorbei runter fahren nach Rentrisch, zählt aber nicht mehr zur Pur. Man kann am Stiefel auch viele Sachen fahren die nicht zur Pur gehören. Ich kenne mich da schon ganz gut aus. War am Freitag da, bin über Scheidter Berg hin zum Fliegerstein und den langen Anstieg in Gegenrichtung runter und dann zum Fliegerstein wieder hoch Richtung Scheidt/Dudweiler.



Aha,ok danke.werde in paar Tagen wenn die Wade hoffentlich verheilt ist mal an der Hütte geradeaus weiterfahren.
Ja genau,die stelle mit dem Fels in der Mitte.mein stolz ist da meistens größer als die Vernunft.nervt irgendwie innerlich absteigen statt fahren zu müssen.
Der Stiefel ist wirklich sehr sehr schön zu fahren.macht richtig spass.
Bin sonst viel am Homburg und Schwarzenberg unterwegs.


Grüse


----------



## manurie (17. Juni 2013)

Kettenblatt hab ich mir auch schon reingerammt  Aber bestimmt nicht so schlimm wie du.

Ich fahre ja auch noch nicht so lange, von daher ist meine Fahrtechnik noch nicht so sehr fortgeschritten. Wenn man denn an solche Stellen kommt und es zum erstenmal fährt, dann jagt Einen schon ein Schauer über den Rücken, wenns gut geht und das tat es meistens, dann fährt man es wieder und wieder und weiss hinterher nicht wovor man Angst hatte. Man hat auch Rückschläge dabei, ich hab mich vor ca. 4 Wochen aufm Russentrail im Gelösch überschlagen, seitdem lasse ich es wieder langsamer angehen und übe mehr Fahrtechnik.

Ich fahre meistens Ensheimer Gelösch Richtung Stiefel raus und nehme bei Dudweiler Bartenberg/Gehlenberg mit, ist Hausrunde von mir.


----------



## xXSimonXx (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn ihr hier alle von Wadenverletzungen redet, muss ich meine auch dazu schreiben... War zwar nicht auf der Pur, sondern zu Hause beim Absteigen vom Fahrrad(schon ein paar Jahre her). Ich weiß nicht wie ich es hinbekommen habe, aber ich habs hinbekommen und zwar bin ich ganz normal vom Fahrrad abgestiegen und bin am Kettenrizel hängen geblieben. Als ich mir das ganze anschaute, wollte ich es nicht glauben. Der Wadenmuskel war so weit auseinander, dass man seinen daumen da rein hätte machen können. Die Narbe sieht man heute noch und es waren locker 6-7 Nähte drin/dran.

Grüße und gute Besserung rastlos


----------



## rastlos (21. Juni 2013)

Bahh,das hört sich aber nicht gut an.
Hab auch noch ordentlich dran zu lecken.sind bei mir eher extrem Tiefe Stiche vom kettenblatt.alle die die verletzung bis jetzt gesehen haben und nix mit Radsport am Hut haben,haben  auf einen hundebiss getippt

Respekt und Vorsicht sollte immer im Hinterkopf sein.gab ja am Wochenende einen tödlichen Unfall wie ich gestern lesen musste.


Danke noch für die genesungswünsche.
   @manurie,vieleicht fährt man sich ja mal übern weg.bin auf einem canyon unterwegs.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. Juni 2013)

rastlos schrieb:


> haben  auf einen hundebiss getippt



meine Hunde reißen nur komplette Beine ab 

wie siehts denn auf den PURen aus? Alles frei und nix gesperrt oder gibt es Behinderungen in Form von Wegsperrungen, Wandersleut, Hundehalter und ausgehobenen Fallgruben?


----------



## rastlos (21. Juni 2013)

Na dann hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt

Die blaue is gut fahrbar.lediglich am Stiefel gilt es,wie man an manurie Fotos ja unschwer erkennt,die ein oder andere Hürde zu überqueren.

Aber nix Wildes.

Grüse

Edit:Latte,wo haste denn das Pfalz/Zivilisation her?


----------



## manurie (21. Juni 2013)

@LatteMacchiato
Ich war auch mal Hundehalter, der Eddy(Cockerspaniel) lief immer unangeleint durch den Busch, damals gab es die bescheuerten Mountainbiker noch nicht.  Was für eine schöne Zeit. 

Pur bin ich jetzt aussen vor, in der Richtung wird die nächsten 2 Wochen nichts befahren. Bin zuhause und auch ausserhalb nur in NRW unterwegs.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. Juni 2013)

rastlos schrieb:


> Edit:Latte,wo haste denn das Pfalz/Zivilisation her?



das Wörld Weid Webb ist unerschöpflich
bitte PN mit Email wenn du das Original willst


----------



## manurie (26. September 2013)

hi,
ich war vorgestern mal am Stiefel, da liegen ja immer noch die Bäume vom Frühjahr rum und auf dem Trail zum Fliegerstein liegen ja auch noch Welche. Räumt die mal jemand weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. September 2013)

Der Forst im Saarland ist auch nicht mehr das was er mal war...


----------



## Peter Lang (26. September 2013)

naja wegen manchen Fällarbeiten und Trailverwüstungen habe ich mich über den Saarforst auch schon geärgert. Aber ich glaube nicht daß es die Pur gäbe wenn sich der Saarforst quergestellt hätte.


----------



## Mais (15. November 2013)

Aktuell ist das größere Problem auf der PUR eher die Tonnen von Laub, die die sicht auf die Trails versperren. Ist in Kombination mit z.T. umgeknickten, jüngeren Bäumen ein echtes Vergnügen und hat mich heute auch 10m den Hang des Stiefels runterbefördert. Gerade dort Oben und in Rentrisch ist die Beschilderung auch ein bisschen suboptimal. Wollten eigentlich, nachdem wir das erste mal seit einigen Jahren wieder um IGB unterwegs waren, da mein Mitfahrer und ich inzwischen nicht mehr dort wohnen, mal die blaue PUR abreiten und sind dann irgendwann genervt einen Mischmasch aus beiden Strecken mit viel, viel Straßenanteil gefahren, weil wir komplett die Beschilderung verloren haben. 
Leider sind waren einige Trails für uns CC-Tourer einfach auch durch Spurrillen unfahrbar geworden - dagegen kann man aber nichts tun. Da zieht das Bike mit dem kürzeren Federweg eben den kürzeren. Halb so wild.
Strecke ist trotzdem top.


----------



## manurie (15. November 2013)

Am Stiefel finde ich es eher übersichtlich, geht ja nur vom Loch hoch zum Fliegerstein. Wenn was nicht ganz klar ist, dann am Fliegerstein wegen den 2 kleinen Stiefelschleifen(blau). Und von dort bis Rentrisch weiter bis Schüren ist meiner Meinung nach sehr übersichtlich.

Das Laub ist zur Zeit ein allgemeines Problem, man sieht nicht den Trail genau und auch was sich unterm Laub befindet und wenns noch nass ist, wirds schon heikel.

Für Spurrillen braucht man doch kein Federweg.


----------



## Mais (16. November 2013)

Nuja, bis zum Fliegerstein vom Parkplatz in Sengschd aus gehts ja, aber nach'm Fliegerstein musste die Augen schon sehr weit offen tragen. 

Prinzipiell braucht man ja überhaupt keinen Federweg


----------



## manurie (16. November 2013)

Ja die Abzweigungen und der daraus resultierende Weg kann bei dem vielen Laub schon schwrr erkennbar sein. Eben vom Fliegerstein runter.

Federweg ist komplett überbewertet 





Mein Bike und ich am langen Stiefelanstieg in Gegenrichtung unterwegs.


----------



## Mais (17. November 2013)

Wunderbar! Schön. Welcher Anstieg ist das genau? Von Richtung Rentrisch, IGB-Süd oder Sengscheid her? 
Könnte ja ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr ohne Federgabel auf dem MTB-Leben. Rennrad ist nochmal was anderes


----------



## manurie (17. November 2013)

Ist der Anstieg, dort wo unten der Holzstapel liegt und zum Fliegerstein geht, der auch mit den Steinstufen im Uphill technisch ist.




Ich fahr öfters am Stiefel, nur selten die Route der Pur.

Das ist und war mein Zweitbike. Mir hat es letztendlich zu viel geholpert. Mit Zukauf eines Rahmen + Federgabel hab ich ein echtes 29er draus gemacht.


----------



## Mais (18. November 2013)

Danke - in unmittelbarer Nähe jener Stelle wo dein erstes Bild entstanden ist, ist es aktuell besonders ungemütlich. Die auf dem Bild zu sehenden Wurzeln und hinzukommende Stümpfe jüngerer Bäume sind in kombination mit 10-20cm Laub eine unschöne Angelegenheit. Ich bin jetzt wahrlich nicht der unversierteste Radfahrer, bin dort trotzdem 10m den Hang runter gepurzelt als ich nen Stumpf erwischt habe.

Der Stiefel und der Wald drumherum sind ein echt ergiebiges Gebiet. Bin dort schon seit 15 Jahren regelmäßig unterwegs - erst zu Fuß und seit 7 Jahren eben auch per Bike. Erfreulicher Weise ists eine der Gegenden rund um St. Ingbert die von Sturmschäden weitestgehend verschont geblieben ist und wo auch der Forst nicht all zu arg wütet - im Gegensatz zu Kahlenberg und dem flacheren Teil des Schmelzerwalds.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Dezember 2013)

wollte mich noch bei den drei Bikern von gestern bedanken, dass sie meine 3 wilden Kreaturen (Frau+zwei Vierbeiner) und mich nicht über den Haufen gefahren haben auf der blauen PUR 
gibt ja zum Glück immer mehr Biker die rücksichtsvoll im Wald unterwegs sind


----------



## Mx343 (31. Dezember 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> wollte mich noch bei den drei Bikern von gestern bedanken, dass sie meine 3 wilden Kreaturen (Frau+zwei Vierbeiner) und mich nicht über den Haufen gefahren haben auf der blauen PUR
> gibt ja zum Glück immer mehr Biker die rücksichtsvoll im Wald unterwegs sind



Was ich mich ehr frage ist was machst du zu Fuß auf einer ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecke?


----------



## medicus41 (31. Dezember 2013)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Was ich mich ehr frage ist was machst du zu Fuß auf einer ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecke?



Naja. Die gesamte PUR beinhaltet auch viele Waldautobahnen. Die sind nicht ausschließlich für MTBler


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mx343 (31. Dezember 2013)

Für mich sind nur die Trails die Pur.^^


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Dezember 2013)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Für mich sind nur die Trails die Pur.^^


und dort war ich unterwegs, ohne Bike 

aber mal eine andere Frage an dich: Warum wird eine Mountainbikestrecke auf einem offiziellen Wanderweg ausgeschildert?


----------



## snoopy-bike (10. Januar 2014)

*ACHTUNG!*
Schlechte Neuigkeiten für PUR Liebhaber am Stiefel!!

Nachdem es noch nicht mal ein Jahr her ist, dass am Stiefeler Hang durchgeforstet wurde -  und das Holz davon z.T. immer noch nicht abgefahren wurde - geht die Durchforstung in den nächsten Wochen in diesem Bereich wohl wieder weiter... 
Bitte beachtet die Umleitung, die höchstwahrscheinlich eingerichtet werden muss!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodtracer (10. Januar 2014)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG!*
> Schlechte Neuigkeiten für PUR Liebhaber am Stiefel!!
> 
> Nachdem es noch nicht mal ein Jahr her ist, dass am Stiefeler Hang durchgeforstet wurde -  und das Holz davon z.T. immer noch nicht abgefahren wurde - geht die Durchforstung in den nächsten Wochen in diesem Bereich wohl wieder weiter...
> ...




Moin zusammen!

Wie sieht es momentan aus, ist die Strecke fahrbar (Pur, grün) ???

THX


----------



## Mx343 (10. Januar 2014)

Die Teile rund um Schüren/Elversberg sind fahrbar, allerdings sind einige Abfarten rund um Schüren dank Laub und Matsch etwas rutschig.


----------



## hotchilis (13. Januar 2014)

OK das hört sich ja gut an. Dann fahr ich demnächst mal hin.

Dankeschön

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AM_Heizer (14. Januar 2014)

Moin,

hab die Tage dem Saarforst ne Mail geschrieben und auf die Verwüstungen im Wald hingewiesen. Rund um Spiesen-Elversberg ist es ja dasselbe - irgend einer legt nen Baum um, lässt diesen aber dann auf dem Weg liegen. Oberhalb des Glashütter Weihers in Richtung Spiesen gibt es den "Grenzsteinweg", dieser ist quasi total zerrupft, inklusive der Steine.....usw. usf. 
Die "Holzerntearbeiten" dauern ja schon 2 Jahre, und wie man sieht ist kein Ende in Sicht.

Lange rede,kurzer Sinn : es kam ne Mail zurück ,in der eher lapidar erklärt wurde dass es naturgemäß zu beeinträchtigungen kommt für die Waldbesucher, die Spuren der arbeiten würden aber umgehend beseitigt. Naja.


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. Februar 2014)

War heute mit nem Kollegen auf da pur unterwegs.verweichlicht mit dem auto zum Hauptstartpunkt und dann der grgrünen pur nach.ging leider nur bis zur obg Baustelle. Gibts da ne umleitung?durch die baustelle durch geht wohl nicht.


----------



## hotchilis (23. Februar 2014)

War auch heute dort. Ich bezweifele aber dass der Rest der grünen Route sich besser fahren lässt.
Im Landkreis sieht es mit den Waldarbeiten überall so aus. Hoffentlich sind die Strecken bald wieder ausgeräumt

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. Februar 2014)

Bin bis dort zu obg baustelle jeden weg gut durchgekommen. Dank fatbike ist das nicht ganz so schlimm.war alles fahrbar.


----------



## hotchilis (23. Februar 2014)

Jo bin auch bis dahin. Hatte soweit auch keine Probleme. Die pur ist technisch jetzt auch nicht so der Knaller. Ist ja auch gedacht zum etwas schnelleren fahren, was an der Baustelle aber nicht mehr ging

Wollte schon durch die Baustelle fahren. Schließlich fährt man ja auch ein MTB, aber der Kollege wollte dann net.

Eine Umfahrung wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Wir sind dann auf die blau ausgewichen. Später noch etwas auf eigene Faust, was dann den eigentlichen Spaß brachte.

Bist du die grün vor kurzem noch gefahren?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. Februar 2014)

Nein zuletzt im sommer da bin ich aber ohne irgend ein Problem durch gekommen.weis nicht wie lange diese baustelle schon ist aber so kurzweilig ist die bestimmt nicht dass man da keine Umleitung ausschildern müsste. Sind ja schließlich nicht nur ortskundige unterwegs.


----------



## Zynx (27. Februar 2014)

Ich meld mich auch mal zu Wort, zwar noch neu im Forum, aber lang und oft genug in der St.Ingberter Umgebung unterwegs, nun die grüne Pur oberhalb des Glashütterweihers ist momentan sehr zerpflückt, Umleitung ist keine ausgeschildert, aber von Rohrbach aus kommt man nicht mehr so leicht hin, da am Fahrradgeschäft "Theodor" der Eingang an der Brücke komplett zu ist und der Ausgang an der Straße Richtung Neunkirchen ebenfalls zu ist. Um da also hinzukommen müsste man nach St.Ingbert fahren, ob durch den Wald oder über die Landstraße hinten am Schwimmbad "das Blau" rein. Die Baustelle steht da schon seit geraumer Zeit, seit ca. seit Ende September/Anfang Oktober letzten Jahres, die Baustelle ist im übrigen rund 1,1km lang und der damalige Waldweg wurde komplett zu asphaltiert.  Die Pur ist zwar offen, kann auch befahren werden, jedoch muss man aufpassen, da am Ausgang des Trails, direkt die Baustelle ist, man somit nicht wirklich schnell rausfahren kann, dazu kommt noch, dass irgend eine Intelligenzbestie mit seiner dicken Maschine den unteren Teil des Trails befahren hat und dadurch große und tiefe Spuren des Fahrzeugs hinterlassen wurden, der Weg ist dadurch schmal geworden, wo man früher schön rein sliden könnte, heißt es jetzt Acht geben. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass an den Trails in St.Ingbert oben am Rischbach Holzfäller ganze Arbeit geleistet haben! Als ich das letzte mal da war (mitte Januar) lagen überall auf den Wegen (sowohl Pur als auch Wanderwege) Baumstämme rum, tolle Arbeit, wenn keine Bäume da lagen, dann war der Weg durch ihre Maschinen vernichtet worden, jaja und kaum kommen Biker an bauen ein zwei Gaps hin und haben nen coolen Trail (zwar illegal, aber cool), dann bricht der dritte subatomare Weltkrieg aus und man kurbelt die globale Erderwärmung an das Höchstmaß an. Genug aufgeregt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2014)

*Achtung wichtige Info: Zukunft des BIKENS im KIRKELer WALD*

*Wie geht es weiter mit dem Biken auf den Trails in Kirkel?
*
Die folgende Veranstaltung gibt evtl. Antworten auf bestehende / aufkommende Fragen zur Erweiterung der Kernzone der Biosphäre Bliesgau:
*Natur - Freizeit - Biosphäre: Nutzungsdruck und Nutzungskonflikte in der Landschaft
Freitag, 21.03.2014, 19:00 - 21:00 Uhr
Kulturlandschaftszentrum Haus Lochfeld, Wittersheim
Veranstalter: Michael Keßler, Bliesgau-Ranger*


----------



## manurie (16. April 2014)

Ich war/bin in letzter Zeit rings um den Stiefel unterwegs. Der lange Stiefeltrail ist zwar frei, aber links und rechts davon liegen immer noch Schnittreste rum. Ich fahre ja auch noch Bartenberg/Gehlenberg dort sind jetzt fast alle Wege totgeschottert.


----------



## Mais (16. April 2014)

Der Forst hat mal wieder ganze Arbeit beim vorantreiben der infrastrukturellen Entwicklung im Strukturschwachen St. Ingberter Wald geleistet.
Vorbild und Zielzustand kann man in den Wäldern des Primstals um Schmelz und Lebach beobachten. Dort ist der Fortschritt bedeutend weiter gediehen


----------



## Gulaschmeister (29. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

demnächst werde ich ein paar Tage im Saarland sein und dachte daran die PUR zu fahren - wie sehen denn die Strecken derzeit bzgl. Baustellen/Forstarbeiten etc. aus?


----------



## Cube-Andy (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ist die blaue Pur zur Zeit gut befahrbar? Beschilderung auch für "Erstversuche" ausreichend? ;-)


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. Juni 2014)

Hier und da etwas Holzgerümpel aber generell ist das halbwegs umfahrbar.
Fürs erste Mal anschauen sollte es ausreichen


----------



## Cube-Andy (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Chrizz,
vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Mais (11. Juni 2014)

Werd morgen mal mein neues Rad am Stiefel einfahren. Bin gespannt wie's aussieht, war ein paar Monate nicht da.


----------



## manurie (28. August 2014)

Am Wochenende werde ich mal die Grüne fahren, hatte ich mir immer vorgenommen und nie umgesetzt. Die Blaue kenne ich ja, zumindest fahre davon ab und zu paar Teilstücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amaz1ng (2. September 2014)

Ich war Freitag auf der blauen Unterwegs, ist teilweise arg ausgespült, super Schade :/


----------



## manurie (2. September 2014)

Ja stimmt, da sind stellenweise tiefe Rinnen reingefräst. Sowas hab ich zuhause in Wuppertal sehr oft, dort ist der Untergrund dann felsig.

Ich hab mich am Sonntag 1x abgelegt


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. September 2014)

Gut, ausgewaschen sind eigtl. alle 4-5 interessante Abfahrten. 
Das solllte man dann vlt. als ungeübter nicht zu schnell durchrauschen.


----------



## CM_Rookie (2. September 2014)

Moin!

Vor allem hinter Schüren runter ist es seit den letzten Starken Regenfällen gut ausgewaschen, da hab ich mich am Sonntag lang gemacht. In Elversberg am Friedhof runter ist auch gut ausgewaschen.

Die Streckenführung ist auch nicht mehr wie vor einem Jahr. Ein Trail ist komplett weg, da ist jetzt geschottert. Ich glaub einer ist der geänderten Strecke zum Opfer gefallen, da bin ich aber nicht ganz sicher. Generell müsste die Beschilderung mal überholt werden.

In Elversberg am Friedhof runter lass ich mittlerweile weg, Hab da einen schönen 1 Kilometer Trail zwischen der L112 Elversberger Straße und der L243 Spieser Landstraße den man schön in die Tour einbauen kann. Koordinaten N 49°17′57.7″ E 007°07′05.2″ geht dann links rein wenn man von oben kommt, also aus Richtung L112.


----------



## Mx343 (2. September 2014)

Ja der in Schüren vor der Brücke (wo es richtung Bayrisch Zell geht) wenn man von oben kommt ist ziemlich ausgewaschen (vorallem nach dem "Steinfeld").
Der Teil unterhalb vom Elversberger Friedhof (verbindung zwischen den Gärten und dem Weg um Ruhbachtal) ist schon seit etlichen Jahren so ausgewaschen

Das sie an den Gärten unterhalb vom Friedhof alles platt gemacht haben und jetzt nur noch Schotter liegt finde ich ziemlich schade.


----------



## amaz1ng (2. September 2014)

Das Steinfeld ist ne totale Katastrophe, da geht kaum noch was, die liege teilweise lose herum.
Das war immer meine Lieblingsabfahrt, nicht zuletzt weil sie nur 2km von meinem Haus wegliegt. Aber allgemein ist die Stelle im Wald chaotisch, daher sind ja auch die 2 Hühnerleitern (Abfahrt runter, dann direkt links) dort war die Jahre vor den Leitern nur Match.

Der Team Rotwild Trail in Rentrisch ist auch zum Gruseln, bin Freitag voller Freude hin, was nicht verwaschen ist, ist zugewuchert. 
Der Weg den Berg hoch in Rentrisch war allerdings Klasse. Wobei da auf dem Weg glaube ich ein Schild fehlt wenn es einmal so scharf rechts geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mx343 (2. September 2014)

Ich wollte die Stelle mal immer mit meinem DH runterfahren, war dann aber doch zu faul um die 2-3 KM mit dem Bike zu fahren und bin immer nur mit dem AM langsamer runter.


----------



## manurie (3. September 2014)

Im Allgemeinem sind derzeit wenig gefahrene Trails sehr zugewuchert und teilweise ausgewaschen. Unten Brennnesseln und oben Brombeeren, Bodensicht gleich null.


----------



## Mais (3. September 2014)

Dann pack ich mir doch glatt mal die Machete in den Rucksack wenn ich wieder auf der PUR unterwegs sein sollte. Durch Wohnortwechsel hab ich allerdings erstmal genug anderes zu erkunden.


----------



## Terenze (18. Oktober 2014)

Wie siehts mittlerweile mit der (blauen) Pur aus? Gut befahrbar nach dem Regen gestern und heute?


----------



## CM_Rookie (18. Oktober 2014)

Moin! 
Lässt sie sich nach Regen eigentlich  gut fahren.
Unabhängig der ausgespülten Stellen über die schon gesprochen wurde.


----------



## Blocko (10. November 2014)

Wie schaut's mal mit weiteren Farben aus? ^^


----------



## haibikeqrc (24. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist der aktuelle Zustand der Strecken ? 
Komplett fahrbar, oder sind Abholzarbeiten im Gange ?
Ist die Beschilderung noch komplett ?

Über Infos würde ich mich freuen, da am Maiwochenende St.Ingbert auf dem Plan steht. 

Danke !!


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. April 2015)

Es sieht schonmal wieder etwas besser in St. Ingbert aus. Leider ist nicht alles frei und die Wege dort sehen mitgenommen aus.

Hassel, Kirkel, etc, sogesehen nach HINTEN raus, ists eigtl. ok


----------



## thk0106 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich bin letzte Woche mittwochs die Strecke gefahren und hatte an 2 Stellen frisch umgestürzte Bäume, die eine kurze Tragepassage notwendig machten. An einer anderen Stelle gibts bergab doch arg tief ausgewaschene und enge Fahrspuren.

Ansonsten prima zu fahren und die Beschilderung ist auch komplett. Bin die Strecke zum ersten mal gefahren.


----------



## BiesOAS (21. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Pur so noch existiert? Ist sie noch vollständig beschildert und komplett Fahrbar?

Würde sie nächsten Samstag gerne das erste mal fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thk0106 (22. April 2018)

Klar existiert sie noch und ist eigentlich auch immer recht gut beschildert. Wenn die Schilder älter werden, fällt es mir nicht immer leicht zwischen blau und grün zu unterscheiden .

Aber ich habe mittlerweile die Strecke eh auf dem Edge 520.


----------



## BiesOAS (22. April 2018)

Danke

Werd’s wohl nur mit den Schildern und eventuell Maps auf em Handy versuchen müssen‍♂️


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. April 2018)

Alles gut soweit. Umfahrungen auch vorhanden wenn nötig.


----------



## BiesOAS (24. April 2018)

Also wenn jemand Lust hat am Samstag...gerne melden!


----------



## MatzeS70 (7. Mai 2018)

Gestern auf einem Trail bei der Pur gefunden, Abfahrt neben dem Elversberger Waldfriedhof zu den Brücken über den Bach.


----------



## Runterberger (6. April 2019)

Hallo,
ich hab heute seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit die Pur nochmal nachgeradelt.
Zu meiner Entzückung müsste ich feststellen, das sie teilweise wieder neu beschildert ist. Zudem gibt es 2-3 neue Schmankerl.
Am Stiefel kann man nun ganz hochstrampeln und hat dann die Wahl zwischen einer neuen Totenkopfabfahrt oder dem Schlossgespenst.

Später kurz vor Rentrisch gibt es noch ne Achterbahn.

War echt positiv überrascht.


----------



## lord_wicked (17. April 2019)

https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...-mountainbike-permanente-die-pur_aid-38106693


----------



## MaikEckert (17. April 2019)

Ist jemanden aufgefallen das am Waldfriedhof die Abfahrt komplett überholt wurde?


----------



## thk0106 (17. April 2019)

Das wäre ja mal was .Da bin ich nur 1x heil runter gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeS70 (17. April 2019)

Ich hab am Freitag den unteren Teil ab der vorletzten Wurzelstufe unfreiwillig laubfrei gemacht. Überarbeiten kann man das durchaus auch nennen.


----------



## MaikEckert (17. April 2019)

Also als ich gefahren bin schien der Boden Buchstäblich neu ausgefüllt, Wurzeln mininal vorhanden (als mini Drops), und "wasserablauf" auf der linken seite, wo auch ein minimaler "burm" war. Außerdem weicher Boden aufgepackt, anscheinend von der Umgebung aufgegraben. schicke Mal später die vorher nachher Bilder (juli 18/ Februar 19)
Anscheinend waren paar Fahrer selbst tüchtig.


----------



## MaikEckert (17. April 2019)

MatzeS70 schrieb:


> Ich hab am Freitag den unteren Teil ab der vorletzten Wurzelstufe unfreiwillig laubfrei gemacht. Überarbeiten kann man das durchaus auch nennen.




Ich glaube für Laubfrei muss man immer selbst sorgen.
Ohne wahre Arbeiter wird es nie aufgeräumt sein, es sei denn es wird genug befahren.


----------



## MaikEckert (17. April 2019)

Hier die erwähnten Fotos


----------



## MaikEckert (30. April 2019)

Noch nicht die ganze pur, allerdings ist sie neu geschildert, und hat nun eine Orangene Strecke. Bisschen anspruchsvoller. Mit "Chicken weg"
Am Stiefel zu finden


----------



## ChrisB89 (15. Mai 2019)

Muss ich auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Mai 2019)

Ja, hat sich viel getan und macht Spaß.


----------



## Nerve_82 (16. Mai 2019)

MaikEckert schrieb:


> Hier die erwähnten Fotos
> Anhang anzeigen 851271 Anhang anzeigen 851273 Anhang anzeigen 851275 Anhang anzeigen 851277 Anhang anzeigen 851279


Das find ich gut...
Die Stelle war echt übel


----------



## thk0106 (22. Mai 2019)

Gibts eine aktuelle 2019er gpx-Datei?


----------



## Liquid01 (3. Juni 2019)

Über ne aktuelle gpx-Datei der kleinen Runde wäre ich auch dankbar


----------



## MaikEckert (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute,
Jetzt ist es offiziell auch auf der Homepage.
https://www.st-ingbert.de/tourismus/die-pur.html
Würde gerne die Friedhofsabfahrt sehen, war ein gutes Stück Arbeit das auszubügeln Mal sehen ob sie was gemacht haben.

Offiziell gibt's noch keine gpx Daten laut E-Mail, werden aber wahrscheinlich hier von Privatpersonen hinzugefügt.

Mache das ggf. Bald selbst, wenn ich herausfinde mit welchem Programm das gut geht.
Runtastic, komoot, strava?


----------



## ChrisB89 (3. Juni 2019)

Bin sie gestern gefahren bis auf 2-3 stellen wo ich keine Markierung gesehen hab (zugewachsen oder nicht vorhanden?) war alles ohne Probleme fahrbar. 
Von der Streckenlänge bin ich irgendwie nur auf ca 30km gekommen trotz Bonus runden wegen der fehlenden Markierung 
Habe aber auch die 2 Zusatz schleifen Steinbruch und die andere größere ausgelassen


----------



## MaikEckert (3. Juni 2019)

ChrisB89 schrieb:


> Von der Streckenlänge bin ich irgendwie nur auf ca 30km gekommen trotz Bonus runden wegen der fehlenden Markierung



Welche meinst du grün blau oder orange
Offizielle Aussage.
Pur Grüne Strecke 54 km und ca. 1.500 HM
Pur Blaue Strecke 46 km und ca. 1.300 HM
orange Schleifen insgesamt ca. 16 km und ca. 600 HM


----------



## ChrisB89 (3. Juni 2019)

Gestartet bin ich in schüren, die meiste Zeit war ja blau und grün zusammen. 
Orange hab ich nur einmal mit genommen wo es den Berg hoch ging direkt neben der autobahn (igb West, Sulzbach) 
Vllt hab ich auch nur etwas übersehen


----------



## ChrisB89 (3. Juni 2019)

Falls mal jemand fährt der sich etwas besser auskennt dort und nichts gegen etwas Gesellschaft hat würde ich mich da auch gern mal anschließen 
Hab auch irgendwie das Gefühl gehabt das neben dem offiziellen Weg durchaus interessante trails sein könnten.


----------



## MaikEckert (12. Juni 2019)

Also Anscheinend ist orange außer an einer Stelle keine Strecke sondern Alternativwege die teilweise meiner Meinung brutal sind, siehe hier.
  Die Totenkopf Abfahrt.

Aber hier mal das Gesamtbild der stecke für alle die sich das nicht richtig vorstellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (5. Juli 2019)

Hat vielleicht einer aktuelle GPS Daten von den 54km?


----------



## CubePhil (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute 

also wir sind sie heute auch gefahren, allerdings sind wir auch nur auf 29km gekommen 

Gestartet sind wir bei Schnüren wir haben aber leider keine  Kreuzung mehr gesehen bis zum Parkplatz .
uns hat die Schleife bei Schüren gefehlt wo ist diese Abzweigung weis das einer ?
Die neue Markierung ist Top die Strecke ist allerdings noch nicht ganz markiert.

Gruß Phil


----------



## Paddy4711 (12. August 2019)

ha


CubePhil schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> also wir sind sie heute auch gefahren, allerdings sind wir auch nur auf 29km gekommen
> 
> ...




das Problem hatte ich letztens auch. In Schüren fehlt das ein oder andere Schild. Aber zum Glück kenne die Pur als Local schon länger und weiß wo ich hin muss.

Falls jemand Interesse hat mal gemeinsam zu fahren, darf er sich gerne melden.

Außer die orange Tour... Die kann ich nicht technisch nicht fahren


----------



## <NoFear> (13. August 2019)

CubePhil schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> also wir sind sie heute auch gefahren, allerdings sind wir auch nur auf 29km gekommen
> 
> ...



Jopp, gleiches Problem - Schleife bei Schüren war nicht aufzufinden.


----------



## pacechris (13. August 2019)

Passen die Daten wo man hier findet? 









						Die Pur - Rund um St. Ingbert
					

Was für eine Tour: Die Pur. Der Name klingt ungewöhnlich und ist Programm. Denn die neue St. Ingberter ...




					www.outdooractive.com


----------



## <NoFear> (13. August 2019)

Servus, das müsste laut Streckenverlauf die grüne Strecke sein (ca.54km).
Sollte vom Streckenverlauf auch passen.


----------



## pacechris (14. August 2019)

Ich hab mir jetzt mit den Daten wo man hier findet 3 Touren bei komoot geplant. 
Die blaue in West und Ost geteilt und die grüne. Was ich nicht gefunden hab ist die "Erlebnisschleife" 
Werde ich die Tage mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. August 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mit den Daten wo man hier findet 3 Touren bei komoot geplant.
> Die blaue in West und Ost geteilt und die grüne. Was ich nicht gefunden hab ist die "Erlebnisschleife"
> Werde ich die Tage mal in Angriff nehmen.



Es gibt mehrere Erlebnisschleifen... von verspielt, technisch einfach, bis hin zu technisch schwieriger Abfahrt... die jeweiligen Schleifen (14 an der Zahl) sind mit orangenen Hinweistafeln markiert und gehen jeweils links / rechts von der PUR ab. Am Ende landet man jedoch wieder auf der eigentlichen blauen oder grünen Runde.


----------



## pacechris (14. August 2019)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Erlebnisschleifen... von verspielt, technisch einfach, bis hin zu technisch schwieriger Abfahrt... die jeweiligen Schleifen (14 an der Zahl) sind mit orangenen Hinweistafeln markiert und gehen jeweils links / rechts von der PUR ab. Am Ende landet man jedoch wieder auf der eigentlichen blauen oder grünen Runde.



Es gibt ein Stück was weder in der blauen noch in der grünen enthaltenen ist, das in orange meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (14. August 2019)




----------



## Klein-Attitude (27. November 2019)

Bei diesem längeren, orangenen Abschnitt hab ich auch schon vergeblich die Einfahrt gesucht.


----------



## Fr3d3rik (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin über Weihnachten wieder mal in der Heimat und würde mich gerne etwas auf der pur austoben . War bisher nich nicht dort. hat jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Habe im August wieder angefangen nach langer Pause bin aber im Oktober schon mein Erstes 45km cc rennen gefahren. Und angekommen... Fahrtechnisch ausbaufähig aber ich komme wohl so ziemlich überall runter  grüße


----------



## Klein-Attitude (3. Mai 2020)

Orange Teil in Rentrisch immer noch nicht gefunden,da ist wohl nix ausgeschildert.
Egal, heute ist blaue Pur angesagt.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Mai 2020)

Sind doch überall ersichtlich. Sind halt nur Teilabschnitte bsp. komplett um den Stiefel.



			Stadt St. Ingbert:  Tourismus


----------



## Klein-Attitude (3. Mai 2020)

Die grössere Schleife in Rentrisch  eben nicht : https://www.st-ingbert.de/tourismus/die-pur.html

Laut Tafel müsste es da Lottehammer irgendwo reingehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (4. Juni 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Die grössere Schleife in Rentrisch  eben nicht : https://www.st-ingbert.de/tourismus/die-pur.html
> 
> Laut Tafel müsste es da Lottehammer irgendwo reingehn.



irgendwo steht ein Schild "Vorsicht Wildschweine" ... das muss wohl der Waldabschnitt sein ... habe mich auf Rückweg verfahren - wie immer auf der PUR - und bin die L126 rein, also ein Stück orange habe ich mitbekommen, dort musst ich oben nämlich nochmal rein.

auch traf ich auf ein Schild "nicht mehr die PUR, umdrehen", da war ich aber schon vorbei und war auch nicht so dramatisch.

Frage: ich komme durch Rentrisch zum Stiefel hoch, an der A6 vorbei ... dann zeigen mir die Schilder immer an, dass ich den Trail hochfahren soll; komme dann oben an - dort steht ne Bank und zwei orangene Schilder  (Totenkopf-Runde oder so ähnlich). Der Weg hoch scheint mir eigentlich der schönere Weg für runter zu sein, runter ging's nämlich dann auf ner Waldautobahn. Liegt meine Streckenführung vom GPS falsch?


----------



## MaikEckert (4. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> irgendwo steht ein Schild "Vorsicht Wildschweine" ... das muss wohl der Waldabschnitt sein ... habe mich auf Rückweg verfahren - wie immer auf der PUR - und bin die L126 rein, also ein Stück orange habe ich mitbekommen, dort musst ich oben nämlich nochmal rein.
> 
> auch traf ich auf ein Schild "nicht mehr die PUR, umdrehen", da war ich aber schon vorbei und war auch nicht so dramatisch.
> 
> Frage: ich komme durch Rentrisch zum Stiefel hoch, an der A6 vorbei ... dann zeigen mir die Schilder immer an, dass ich den Trail hochfahren soll; komme dann oben an - dort steht ne Bank und zwei orangene Schilder  (Totenkopf-Runde oder so ähnlich). Der Weg hoch scheint mir eigentlich der schönere Weg für runter zu sein, runter ging's nämlich dann auf ner Waldautobahn. Liegt meine Streckenführung vom GPS falsch?



Blöde Antwort ja und nein

Links gehts bergab, rechts ist die WA, wenn du ihr folgst ist rechts eine extrem steile Abfahrt, links von der WA ist irgendwo eine mittlere Trail ich glaube die Schlossgespenstabfahrt.
Beides führt weiter zur pur.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (5. Juni 2020)

Würd gern mal jemanden live den "Totenkopf" runterfahren sehn, wirklich heftig das Teil, selbst der ChickenWay zur Umgehung is schon ned so einfach.


----------



## MaikEckert (5. Juni 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Würd gern mal jemanden live den "Totenkopf" runterfahren sehn, wirklich heftig das Teil, selbst der ChickenWay zur Umgehung is schon ned so einfach.




Aber bitte mit einem exceed oder Baumarktbike

Also das Ding ist wirklich brutal.
Hut ab vor jedem der das fährt (wobei man ja Spuren sieht)


----------



## s3pp3l (11. Juni 2020)

war heute wieder dort --> bei der Pur grün ist in Rohrbach der Übergang über die Bahnstrecke gesperrt!

Man kann aber die Abfahrt dort nehmen (Tennisplätze links), durch das Wohngebiet und dann Richtung Bahnhof Rohrbach und dort die Gleise überqueren. Am Kreisel bei der Festo kommt man dann wieder auf die Strecke.


----------



## MatzeS70 (12. Juni 2020)

*9pm*


s3pp3l schrieb:


> war heute wieder dort --> bei der Pur grün ist in Rohrbach der Übergang über die Bahnstrecke gesperrt!
> 
> Man kann aber die Abfahrt dort nehmen (Tennisplätze links), durch das Wohngebiet und dann Richtung Bahnhof Rohrbach und dort die Gleise überqueren. Am Kreisel bei der Festo kommt man dann wieder auf die Strecke.


Da ist eine Umfahrung ausgeschildert, die auch bisschen weniger reizarm ist: Bevor es das letzte kurze Stück zu der Brücke geht rechts den Waldweg entlang, denn den Schildern nach rechts folgen, an der Straße nach rechts, nach der Bahnunterführung links und dann wieder die Bahn entlang bis zur anderen Seite der Brücke. Witzigerweise ist die Brücke wohl saniert, aber irgendwie hat man vergessen, sie auch freizugeben...


----------



## s3pp3l (12. Juni 2020)

ah, danke ... werde ich am Wochenende testen. habe nur aufs GPS geschaut und nicht so richtig auf die Schilder.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (25. Juli 2020)

Bei Facebook in der Gruppe Mountainbiketreff Saarland" ist für 1.8. um 10.15Uhr ein Treff für die Pur-Runde drin und gibt schon einige Zusagen, Treffpunkt an der Tafel vor Sengscheid.


----------



## pacechris (26. Juli 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Bei Facebook in der Gruppe Mountainbiketreff Saarland" ist für 1.8. um 10.15Uhr ein Treff für die Pur-Runde drin und gibt schon einige Zusagen, Treffpunkt an der Tafel vor Sengscheid.



Treffpunkt ist aber glaube ein anderer, und zusage nur eine



			https://m.facebook.com/events/2873775092745581?notif_t=plan_edited&notif_id=1595707525508005&ref=m_notif


----------



## Klein-Attitude (26. Juli 2020)

Stimmt, wurde abgeändert .Vieleicht sollte er alten Treffpunkt als Zwischenstation wieder aufnehmen, zumindest Interessierte gab es einige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (26. Juli 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Stimmt, wurde abgeändert .Vieleicht sollte er alten Treffpunkt als Zwischenstation wieder aufnehmen, zumindest Interessierte gab es einige.


Für mich wäre es interessant wenn ich von Spiesen, also von oben könnte dazu stoßen bzw. Starten könnte. Sonst wird es mir zu weit, schätze werden auch dann bestimmt 120km.....und mit dem Auto hin ist blöd.


----------



## TheJabezz (27. Juli 2020)

Hey 

wollte auch mit am Samstag aber leider bremst mich ne wunde Stelle am hintern aus


----------



## pacechris (27. Juli 2020)

TheJabezz schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> wollte auch mit am Samstag aber leider bremst mich ne wunde Stelle am hintern aus



Das ist Übel, da hab ich auch ein Talent dafür ?

Gute Besserung


----------



## Klein-Attitude (27. Juli 2020)

Weiß noch nicht ganz genau ,ob ich kann, neue Treffpunkt wär jetzt 10.15 Uhr ca. am Ortseingang von Rentrisch, wo die Pur kurz die Hauptstrasse kreuzt.


----------



## MaikEckert (28. Juli 2020)

Klingt witzig, leider ist nur das HT zur Hand, weiß jemand ob die blaue oder grüne Pur gefahren wird?


----------



## pacechris (28. Juli 2020)

MaikEckert schrieb:


> Klingt witzig, leider ist nur das HT zur Hand, weiß jemand ob die blaue oder grüne Pur gefahren wird?


Da steht *Blau*.


----------



## pacechris (12. August 2020)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zum Flaschen auffüllen an der Pur?

Weil ich gleich mit dem bike hin fahre, wollte ich in Spiesen Elversberg auf die Pur.
Das ist für mich am naheliegendste.


----------



## MaikEckert (12. August 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zum Flaschen auffüllen an der Pur?
> 
> Weil ich gleich mit dem bike hin fahre, wollte ich in Spiesen Elversberg auf die Pur.
> Das ist für mich am naheliegendste.
> ...




Natürlich gesehen gibt es keinen Stop soweit ich weiß. Normalerweise in Rentrisch zum auffüllen im Geschäft.


----------



## TheJabezz (12. August 2020)

Hi 
In sengscheid ist ein Brunnen aber liegt nicht aufm dem Weg leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (12. August 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zum Flaschen auffüllen an der Pur?
> 
> Weil ich gleich mit dem bike hin fahre, wollte ich in Spiesen Elversberg auf die Pur.
> Das ist für mich am naheliegendste.



Wombacher Weiher ist eine Fischerhütte oder - mit kleinem Umweg - am Rohrbacher Weiher. Das liegt aber beides quasi am Ende bzw. am Anfang der Strecke, je nachdem, wie du fährst. Bringt also nicht die Welt  Bei der GRÜN kann man einen Abstecher an den Würzbacher Weiher machen. Waren jetzt aber alles Gaststätten. In St. Ingbert gibt es auf dem kurzen Stück (GRÜN) Straße eine Tankstelle.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (12. August 2020)

Wasser der Quelle am Glashütter Weiher ist sehr gut, wär auch ned allzuweit weg von der Strecke..


----------



## pacechris (12. August 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Wombacher Weiher ist eine Fischerhütte oder - mit kleinem Umweg - am Rohrbacher Weiher. Das liegt aber beides quasi am Ende bzw. am Anfang der Strecke, je nachdem, wie du fährst. Bringt also nicht die Welt  Bei der GRÜN kann man einen Abstecher an den Würzbacher Weiher machen. Waren jetzt aber alles Gaststätten. In St. Ingbert gibt es auf dem kurzen Stück (GRÜN) Straße eine Tankstelle.


Ob am Anfang oder Ende ist egal, hab ca. 1h Anfahrt bis zur Pur und die 1h auch wieder zurück.
Bei dem Wetter zur Zeit könnte das eventuell etwas eng werden mit dem Trinken ?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (12. August 2020)

Schonmal an nen Trinkrucksack gedacht ?


----------



## pacechris (12. August 2020)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Schonmal an nen Trinkrucksack gedacht ?


Ja, denFülle ich immer mit Trinkflaschen weil ich die Blasen nicht mag ??


----------



## Klein-Attitude (13. August 2020)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es bald wieder mit normaler Wasserladung reicht. Gestern war nach 30km grüner Pur alles leer. Sonntags liegen zwei Tankstellen direkt an der Pur und die Hütten haben auch alle auf, Quellen in Sengscheid und am Glashütter Weiher nicht weit ab, zu Geschäftszeiten liegen REwe, Lidl und Aldi direkt an der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (11. November 2020)

Beschilderung nochmal verbessert, echt gut !


----------



## s3pp3l (11. November 2020)

is die Brücke über die Bahn bei Rohrbach mittlerweile offen?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (12. November 2020)

nein, aber das ist kein Problem, einfach  an den "Granatentrails " vorbei, zur Oststrasse und dann kleines Stück Strasse.


----------



## crazyeddie (7. März 2021)

Die orangene Schleife am Gehlenberg/Bartenberg ist jetzt übrigens ausgeschildert - keine Ahnung wie lange schon, war das letzte mal am 13. Februar dort im Wald und da standen die Schilder die man vom schwarzen Weg aus sieht noch nicht.

Außerdem ist um einen Bunker bei Rentrisch eine orangene Mini-Schleife drumherum, die ist denke ich auch (relativ) neu.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (7. März 2021)

Danke, die Minischleife um den Bunker bin ich letzten Sonntag auch gefahren.
Gehlenberg/Bartenberg ? von Rentrisch aus , grün/blaue Pur ab ?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (7. März 2021)

Achja, auf der blauen Pur Ruhbachschleife ist ne Umleitung weil Gasleitung neu verlegt wird.


----------



## crazyeddie (8. März 2021)

Ich habe nur ein Stück mitgenommen, aber es müsste unten in Rentrisch nachdem man die Kaiserstraße überquert hat irgendwo nach links abgehen und zurück geht es wohl durch den Tunnel unter der L126 gegenüber dem kleinen Weiher wo früher das Naturfreundehaus war.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (8. März 2021)

Die kleine Sackgasse Ullmeng, direkt nach dem Lottenhammer. Da war letztes Jahr noch nix ausgeschildert, muss ich dann demnächst nochmal nachsehn, merci.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (8. März 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Die kleine Sackgasse Ullmeng, direkt nach dem Lottenhammer. Da war letztes Jahr noch nix ausgeschildert, muss ich dann demnächst nochmal nachsehn, merci.


War gerade dort, so ist es, der Eingang ist im"Ullmeng" .


----------



## Klein-Attitude (10. März 2021)

So heute mal gefahren, hat es schon in sich das Stück !  Weiter oben wurden  2 der neuen Wegweiser umgetreten, aber bin richtig abgebogen. Kurz bevor man wieder auf die grün/blaue Pur kommt noch ein schöner Graben mit nem kleinen Drop, echt gut gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (28. März 2021)

Blaue Pur ab Schüren Stiefelschleife  nach Sechseichen hoch haben Spassvögel mal wieder Wegweiser abgebaut  :-(


----------



## CarbonClemens (29. März 2021)

Hallo,

habe gerade die letzten Beiträge des Threads überflogen und würde die Pur gerne in naher Zukunft komplett abfahren.

Zu meinem Verständnis:


Wege sind größtenteils ausgeschildert sofern Beschilderung nicht absichtlich zerstört
Schwierigkeitsgrad grün --> blau --> orange
Fahren im Uhrzeigersinn
sinnvollster Einstiegspunkt (von A6 aus Richtung SB kommend)?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (29. März 2021)

Nein, hat nicht unbedingt was mit Schwierigkeistgrad zu tun die Farben, die heftigen Stellen sind nochmal separat mit Totenköpfen markiert, gibt aber immer ne leichtere Umfahrung von diesen Stellen.
A6 dann am besten IGB West raus, auf'n Park+Ride Parkplatz eingangs Sengscheid , da steht auch ne grosse Übersichtskarte.


----------



## MaikEckert (29. März 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade die letzten Beiträge des Threads überflogen und würde die Pur gerne in naher Zukunft komplett abfahren.
> 
> ...


Schwierigkeit ist mit Pfeilen gegeben.  1 Strich leicht 2 Mittel 3 schwer und Totenkopf.
Blau und grün sind individuelle Strecken die sich aber viel teilen 
Orange sind zusatz Strecken oder Alternativen. 
Sengscheid mag ich auch am liebsten für den Eingang (A6) doch bei der grünen pur wird es am Ende nochmal brennen das kann ich sagen. 

Und korrekt es ist normalerweise gut ausgeschildert.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (1. April 2021)

Eben neuen , orangenen Abschnitt  entdeckt ! "Kahlenberg Snake", sehr schön ! ( Oben auf'm Kahlenberg kurz vor der Hütte rechts ab )


----------



## Klein-Attitude (26. April 2021)

Blaue Pur , fehlen mal wieder paar Wegweiser, wenn man über Elversberger Landstrasse kreuzt kurz vorm Eingang Schüren und dann auf der blauen Pur Ruhbachschleife  einer an der Kreuzung nach der Elversberger Abfahrt  und einer nochmal Stück weiter wo es rechts in den Singletrail reingeht.


----------



## pacechris (26. April 2021)

Hab bei Facebook gelesen das ein paar neue "Löcher" gebuddelt wurden 🤔


----------



## Klein-Attitude (26. April 2021)

Komplette blaue gestern jedenfalls keine unnatürlchen gesehen.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. April 2021)

Laubwald, Sandsteinboden und schmale Pfade: Die große Marathon-Runde um St. Ingbert ist eine der Trail-haltigsten Mountainbike-Touren Deutschlands. Die Tour „Die Grüne Pur“ ist eine perfekte Trainingsrunde für Marathon-Racer! Fahrtechnisches Nachwürzen ist zusätzlich möglich: Es warten 14 Extra-Schleifen unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsgrade, die z. B. mit Kompressionen in alte Granattrichter eintauchen, Steilhänge hinunterstürzen, Achterbahnkurven drehen oder durch einen etwas mehr als lenkerbreiten Schützengraben zirkeln. 53,6 km I 1446 hm I 4:50 h I Trail-Anteil 44 % Kondition 4/5 Fahrtechnik 3/5 Landschaft 3/5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr3d3rik (30. April 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Laubwald, Sandsteinboden und schmale Pfade: Die große Marathon-Runde um St. Ingbert ist eine der Trail-haltigsten Mountainbike-Touren Deutschlands. Die Tour „Die Grüne Pur“ ist eine perfekte Trainingsrunde für Marathon-Racer! Fahrtechnisches Nachwürzen ist zusätzlich möglich: Es warten 14 Extra-Schleifen unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsgrade, die z. B. mit Kompressionen in alte Granattrichter eintauchen, Steilhänge hinunterstürzen, Achterbahnkurven drehen oder durch einen etwas mehr als lenkerbreiten Schützengraben zirkeln. 53,6 km I 1446 hm I 4:50 h I Trail-Anteil 44 % Kondition 4/5 Fahrtechnik 3/5 Landschaft 3/5


In der neuen Bike auch als Beilage mit Trails im Saarland (Pur, Grüne Hölle  Freisen, Ottweiler, Neunkirchen/Reden)
Stark!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (7. Mai 2021)

Rofl, hab sie mir eben gekauft, die Bike. Voll der Brüller drin. Bildunterschrift zu einem Weiher an der Grube Reden : "Kaum zu glauben, dass in diesem idyllischen See vor 20 Jahren noch die riesigen Schauffelradbagger des Kohlebergwerks Reden gewaschen wurden."


----------



## s3pp3l (9. Mai 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> "Kaum zu glauben, dass in diesem idyllischen See vor 20 Jahren noch die riesigen Schauffelradbagger des Kohlebergwerks Reden gewaschen wurden."


Irgendwo findet man noch meine Angeln ...

Wenn da steht Neunkirchen/Reden --> sind das diese Strecken oder wurde das Gebiet als "Hotspot2 angepriesen. Btw. sind dort wirklich schöne Wege zu finden, aber auch Wanderer ohne Ende.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (20. Juni 2021)

Anfang Rohrbach Naziaufkleber auf dem Pur-Schild, hab ihn so gut es ging entfernt !


----------



## Klein-Attitude (20. Juli 2021)

Blaue Pur ab Mühlenwald mal wieder Baumstämme udn Äste auf dem Weg drapiert, aber nix schlimmes, kommt man locker drüber . 
Und Ruhbachschleife ist eine Brücke gesperrt, unterspült, muss man absteigen und Bike übern Bach tragen.


----------



## j4rv1s (31. Juli 2021)

Landschaftlich sieht die Pur ja toll aus! An die Experten hier: haltet ihr die Pur mit einem Gravel bike mit breiter Bereifung (50mm) und Erfahrung gut fahrbar? Zumindest so, dass ich nicht zig-mal absteigen muss und als Wanderer den Trail blockiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (31. Juli 2021)

j4rv1s schrieb:


> als Wanderer den Trail blockiere.


Also ich bin da noch nie jemandem in die Quere gekommen, so viel Betrieb ist da nicht.

Für das Gravel gibt´s da wohl ein paar knifflige Stellen ... ich denke da an Stiefel hoch oder die Abfahrt bevor man in Hassel die Landstraße überquert - da geht es steil bergauf bzw. bergab. Die Gräben kann man einfach auf dem normalen Waldweg umfahren, das läuft parallel. Den nördlichsten Teil in Schüren (Ruhbachtal) spare ich immer aus, da kann ich nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (31. Juli 2021)

Am Stiefel gibt es noch den breiten Weg aussen rum hoch, also kein Problem, für die anderen schwierigen Stellen gibt es ja den "chickenway", wirklich absteigen muss man wohl auch mit dem gravelbike nur sehr selten.
Kumpel von mir ist letztes Jahr jedenfalls grosse Teile der Blauen mit seienm Trekking-Rad gefahren.

P.S.: Grüne Pur vom Hochscheid runter hatte heute ein Witzbold nen dicken Ast quer über den Weg drrpiert, richtig mit der eien Seite in Boden gerammt und mit der Anderen rechts in den Hang  , ganz links kam man noch re. gut vorbei.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (13. August 2021)

Krasse Stelle gegenüber Friedhof in Elversberg ist nun nochmal deutlich übler geworden, massive Auswaschungen und Spurrillen.Dieses Mal nicht runter getraut, müsste man sich in Ruhe mal ne neue Linie suchen ( Hardtail) .


----------



## Klein-Attitude (22. August 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Und Ruhbachschleife ist eine Brücke gesperrt, unterspült, muss man absteigen und Bike übern Bach tragen.


Brücke ist repariert.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (2. November 2021)

Rel. neues Video, ab ca. Minute 2 die "Kahlenberg Snake".


----------



## edeltoaster (2. November 2021)

Ach, muss da echt mal hin. Hätte da weniger Technik erwartet, Schande über mein Haupt!


----------



## eckat (2. November 2021)

@Klein-Attitude mit welcher Kamera hast du da gefilmt? Insta360 Go 2 oder GoPro?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (2. November 2021)

eckat schrieb:


> @Klein-Attitude mit welcher Kamera hast du da gefilmt? Insta360 Go 2 oder GoPro?


Das bin ich nicht, sorry.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (23. Februar 2022)

Blau Pur Richtung Wombacher Weiher alles voller umgestürzter udn gefällter Bäume.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (2. März 2022)

Stiefel und blaue Pur ab Rechtrisch auch wieder einige Schilder verschwunden oder Pfosten umgetreten worden ! :-(

Für Ortsfremde sehr ärgerlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (9. März 2022)

Grüne Pur Richtung " Schützengraben" Weg von schwerem Gerät total zerstört udn Einfacht zum Schützengraben mit gefällten Bäumen blockiert.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (21. März 2022)

Oben auf dem Stiefel ist ein neuer, cooler Trail angelegt, Pfosten für die Wegweiser sind auch schon gesetzt, nur noch keine Schilder dran.


----------



## HardRock07 (23. März 2022)

@Klein-Attitude :

Nennt sich Fliegerstein, der Trail und gehört zum Trailprojekt des MV-SB (Ich liebe das kurze Stück!).
Irgend so ein Nasenbär hat dann auf der Steilabfahrt der PUR vom Stiefel runter Richtung Unterführung/ Autobahnauffahrt noch Äste/ Stöcker gelegt, ist aber wieder frei.

MfG


----------



## brillenboogie (24. März 2022)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> @Klein-Attitude :
> 
> Nennt sich Fliegerstein, der Trail und gehört zum Trailprojekt des MV-SB (Ich liebe das kurze Stück!).
> Irgend so ein Nasenbär hat dann auf der Steilabfahrt der PUR vom Stiefel runter Richtung Unterführung/ Autobahnauffahrt noch Äste/ Stöcker gelegt, ist aber wieder frei.
> ...


Manu, bist Du es? Wir sollten bei Gelegenheit mal wieder ne Runde drehen!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (25. März 2022)

"Fliegerstein " gibt es aber auch schon weiter unten, Hangseite Richtung Rentrisch.
Also dann kein neuer orangener Purabschnitt oben?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (28. März 2022)

Wo zur Hölle sidn die ersten 2 Minuten in dem Video ? Jedenfalls nicht am Kahlenberg, Snake beginnt erst ab Minute 2:11 .


----------



## HardRock07 (30. März 2022)

Doch, doch... 

Bei Minute 3:09 sind die Leute aufm Snake unterwegs.
Im Hintergrund siehst Du nen Absprung, der bei ca. Sekunde 29 nicht gesprungen wurde. (Trailception!)

Ist aber nix offizielles... Macht trotzdem Spass.

@ Boogie: Klaro, gerne. hab ja nur 10 Minuten zu Dir


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. März 2022)

Hat sich geklärt, ist am Kahlenberg , nur eben andere Richtung als Snake und kein Teil der Pur.

Snake ist ab Minute 2:1 komplett am Stück, das war ja klar.


----------



## edeltoaster (28. April 2022)

Wie ist eigentlich der Räumungsstatus der Pur? Hier in der Pfalz sieht's auf den Nicht-Hauptstraßen im Wald teils wohl noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (28. April 2022)

Bis auf wenige Stellen, siehe meine früheren Beiträge zum allergrößten Teil frei udn gut befahrbar.


----------



## s3pp3l (28. April 2022)

Vielleicht findet jemand meine Fiskars Handsäge, auf Pur blau zwischen Wombacher Weiher und Schüren verloren :-(


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. April 2022)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet jemand meine Fiskars Handsäge, auf Pur blau zwischen Wombacher Weiher und Schüren verloren :-(


Hab gestern die Augen offen ghehalten, leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. April 2022)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Blau Pur Richtung Wombacher Weiher alles voller umgestürzter udn gefällter Bäume.


Bis auf zwei Fichten, die man umfahren kann , nun wieder alles frei.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (2. Mai 2022)

Eben den "Fliegerstein" erste mal gefahren seit Schilder dran sind, zweite Mal überhaupt .
Wundert mich dass man Strecke auch explizit für Wanderer sperren darf.


----------



## s3pp3l (2. Mai 2022)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Augen offen ghehalten, leider nicht gefunden.


Danke ... wenn weg, dann weg ... die Spitze war leider abgebrochen und das Blatt etwas krumm, aber fürs Grobe war sie noch allemal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (7. Mai 2022)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Eben den "Fliegerstein" erste mal gefahren seit Schilder dran sind, zweite Mal überhaupt .
> Wundert mich dass man Strecke auch explizit für Wanderer sperren darf.


Dient der Sicherheit aller und so ist die Lage im Fall der Fälle auch klarer.
Genauso Reiter oder das Hochfahren des Trails verboten.
Verein hat da ja auch entsprechend Verantwortung und die wäre mit Wandern auf den Trails an machen Stellen einfach nicht tragbar....


----------



## Klein-Attitude (7. Mai 2022)

zwente schrieb:


> Dient der Sicherheit aller und so ist die Lage im Fall der Fälle auch klarer.
> Genauso Reiter oder das Hochfahren des Trails verboten.
> Verein hat da ja auch entsprechend Verantwortung und die wäre mit Wandern auf den Trails an machen Stellen einfach nicht tragbar....


Ja das ist klar, dass es dann sicherer ist, hab mich nur gewundert, dass das rechtlich möglich ist.


----------



## zwente (8. Mai 2022)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar, dass es dann sicherer ist, hab mich nur gewundert, dass das rechtlich möglich ist.


Ich vermute dass der Forst das Recht hat solche Wege zu sperren --> Es wird so im Vertrag festgehalten dann hat der Verein die handhabe durch Zustimmung der offiziellen Stelle....


----------



## marliesq (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich möchte den "PUR-Thread" für eine Suchanfrage zweckentfremden.

Folgendes: Mein Sohn und dessen Freundin sind gestern auf der PUR unterwegs gewesen. Geparkt haben sie auf dem Parkplatz Sengscheid und sind von dort aus gestartet. Nach Rückkehr zum Auto gegen 18:30 Uhr haben sie ihre sieben Sachen eingepackt und sich auf den Rückweg gemacht. Zuhause angekommen ist ihnen aufgefallen, dass sie das Garmin 530 meines Sohnes verloren haben. Sie nehmen an, dass das Gerät beim Einräumen und Verstauen der Bikes und der Utensilien unbemerkt aus der Tasche gefallen ist.

Nun meine Bitte: Falls jemand den Bike-Computer gefunden haben sollte oder vom Fund eines Garmin 530 erfahren hat, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden. Wenn jemand im Bereich des Parkplatzes Sengscheid unterwegs sein sollte, kann er ja mal die Augen offen halten. Wäre schön, wenn das Ding wieder auftauchen würde.

Besten Dank schon mal vorab!
Gerhard


----------



## HardRock07 (23. Mai 2022)

Hallo marliesq,

bin gestern am Parkplatz vorbei gefahren und habe mal die Grasnabe abgesucht.
Hab leider nichts gefunden. Auf dem Platz selbst oder an den Infotafeln etc. lag leider auch nichts.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (16. Oktober 2022)

Ruhbachschleife liegt zwischen den beiden Brücken über die Ruhbach mal wieder ein Baum quer über die Strecke.


----------

